# The Walking Dead: Season 6



## WineKitty

Well we are still a week away from the Season 6 premiere but I am already pretty excited for it! I am a rabid TWD fan and will watch the premiere twice to ensure that I didn't miss anything, lol! 

I also watch the rather silly "Talking Dead" and that is only because of some insights given by the actors, directors, and producers. I despise Chris Hardwick and the whole format of Talking Dead but tolerate it for the insights.

So when we last saw them, Rick was standing over the body of Pete (whom was referred to as PorchDick and I have trouble remembering him as Pete now, lol) as Daryl and Aaron return with Morgan. Despite Morgan's new attitude I think he will understand why Pete had to die. It was the way it needed to be. Even Deanna saw that after Pete cut Reg. 

I am dying to find out what we can expect this season!!!!!!!!


----------



## IveGotToast

I'm pretty excited too. For awhile there I was starting to loose faith in this show, but season 5 really nailed it, and revived my interest. With the exception of the Beth episodes, it was a perfect season.

Morgan is what's going to make this season for me. He's been one of my favorite characters, and ever since season 3 I've just been waiting for him to make a comeback. When he showed up during the first episode of season 5, i lost it.

I know the first part of season 6 is going to deal with a *HUGE* herd of zombies surrounding Alexandria, and of course the whole Rick vs Morgan thing.

By the way...Rick needs to die. I'm so sick of how he goes from crazy to sane at the flip of a coin. One minute he's shaving and going to a cocktail party, next he's bloody and screaming in the middle of the street. They should kill him off this season.

As of right now my favorite characters are Morgan, Abraham, Glenn, Eugene, Tara, Carol, Aaron, and Michonne.

Least favorites are Rick, Carl, Deanna, Maggie, Sasha, Daryl, Rosita, and pretty much everyone else.

And I neither like him or dislike him, but Gabriel is very interesting.


----------



## WineKitty

IveGotToast said:


> I'm pretty excited too. For awhile there I was starting to loose faith in this show, but season 5 really nailed it, and revived my interest. With the exception of the Beth episodes, it was a perfect season.


Yeah, I have to say the Beth episodes were my least favorite part of Season 5. And even when she was killed, I felt bad for the other characters and how it affected them rather than for the loss of Beth. She should have been offed a long time ago.



> Morgan is what's going to make this season for me. He's been one of my favorite characters, and ever since season 3 I've just been waiting for him to make a comeback. When he showed up during the first episode of season 5, i lost it.


YES!!! I was so happy to see Morgan return! And he has evolved so much, not to mention bad *** with his weapon of choice. I think he will bring a whole new dynamic to the show.



> I know the first part of season 6 is going to deal with a *HUGE* herd of zombies surrounding Alexandria, and of course the whole Rick vs Morgan thing.


I have looked ahead, even though I told myself I wouldn't, as far as googling what happens in the books. So I know that the huge herd is supposed to come through at some point. Also the appearance of the Negan character. Which lead me to worry that they might kill off Glenn this season. I would like to think that the character is too popular with the viewers and that will save him. After all, Andrea died on the show and Carol lived. But who knows....they aren't shy about killing off major characters and it would be true to the books.



> By the way...Rick needs to die. I'm so sick of how he goes from crazy to sane at the flip of a coin. One minute he's shaving and going to a cocktail party, next he's bloody and screaming in the middle of the street. They should kill him off this season.


 Ahh...I don't want to see Rick die and I can't see them killing him off. But I do agree the crazy/sane thing is a bit much. They need to work on getting him just a bit more even at least.



> As of right now my favorite characters are Morgan, Abraham, Glenn, Eugene, Tara, Carol, Aaron, and Michonne.


I really dislike Tara and am rooting for her to be the next to go, LOL. I do love Morgan, Abraham, Glenn, Carol, and Michonne. Eugene is annoying but offers a bit of comic relief. I am indifferent about Aaron although he is growing on me.



> Least favorites are Rick, Carl, Deanna, Maggie, Sasha, Daryl, Rosita, and pretty much everyone else.


Yeah, I don't care for Deanna that much. I LOVE DARYL!!!!! Maggie was kind of bland last season. Rosita can be walker food. I kind of like and dislike Carl at the same time. I am a bit weary of Sasha's craziness.



> And I neither like him or dislike him, but Gabriel is very interesting.


I despise Gabriel but he adds a great element with his instability.

Damn, I wish it was next Sunday. I will watch FTWD for it's finale but not sure I will be back for season 2. That show bores me to death. I promised to give it the six episodes but I think I am out after tonight unless something massively changes my mind.


----------



## WineKitty

PS I am seriously considering reading the comic books!


----------



## Darktower776

Looking forward to this season as well. I'm wondering if they will introduce Negan this season. The casting call that was leaked describes the character to a T but it was under a different name. If Negan does show up with Lucille then I fear for Glenn.

The whole Alexandria thing- if they follow the books at all- is here to stay for a long time.


----------



## Darktower776

WineKitty said:


> PS I am seriously considering reading the comic books!


You should give the first volume a look at least. TWD is the only comic I keep up with now. I buy the graphic novels instead of waiting for each individual issue to come out so I'm always behind a little bit but waiting to have a whole volume in my hands instead of one issue at a time works better for me.

The first volume and season 1 of the show are very similar. After that the show veers way off from the book in many, many ways though it also keeps some of the key story elements and plot points. Of course some of the favorite show characters aren't in the book and vice versa. Andrea is one of my faves from the book but I hated her on the show.


----------



## WineKitty

I was looking on Amazon and they have TWD Compendium which has volumes 1 through 8 for as low as 26 bucks.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I was looking on Amazon and they have TWD Compendium which has volumes 1 through 8 for as low as 26 bucks.


The compendiums are the way to go. So much for so little cost. I have 1 & 2. The third comes out at the end of the year, I believe. Can't wait. Though I still need to read compendium 2. Funnily enough, the show has only just started tapping into compendium 2. So it just shows how much the comic has and that it isn't this linear thing, like some people think comics are.

I think Alexandria won't last very long this season. I think the get-go will be its collapse as the Wolves move in with their pet hordes.


----------



## WineKitty

I caught some of the previews during the FTWD finale tonight and it shows a good sized herd coming towards Alexandria. I thought they stayed in Alexandria a long time in the books though? I know Jessie dies at some point and I am glad for that as i do not like that character at all.


----------



## Darktower776

WineKitty said:


> I caught some of the previews during the FTWD finale tonight and it shows a good sized herd coming towards Alexandria. I thought they stayed in Alexandria a long time in the books though? I know Jessie dies at some point and I am glad for that as i do not like that character at all.


Yeah in the books they are still in Alexandria- at least as far as I've read. And they've been there for a very long time now. So if the show follows the comic- which admittedly they don't always do- Rick and the gang will be in Alexandria for a while.

If Alexandria comes to a quick end on the show then the story will truly go into uncharted waters.


----------



## WineKitty

Three more days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Three more days!!!!!!!!!!


Yep!

I read a possible spoiler. Your wish may come true with a certain character. And Alexandria may fall within the first episode.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Can't wait for the new major character that is going to be introduced this season.


----------



## Seegan

My least favorite episode of Season 5 was definitely the cocktail party, lol.

I also wonder if Negan will make an appearance sometime this season or if he'll at least be mentioned.

When the saviors arrive on the scene, bad things are gonna happen. :crying:

I have to admit, I'm quite worried for Glenn this season.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Seegan said:


> My least favorite episode of Season 5 was definitely the cocktail party, lol.
> 
> I also wonder if Negan will make an appearance sometime this season or if he'll at least be mentioned.
> 
> When the saviors arrive on the scene, bad things are gonna happen. :crying:
> 
> I have to admit, I'm quite worried for Glenn this season.


I haven't read that far ahead, but Glenn was spoiled by the internet. I fear Negan.

I'm wondering if The Saviors will be skipped. Maybe? Maybe fusing some things into The Wolves plotline. Unsure.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> I haven't read that far ahead, but Glenn was spoiled by the internet. I fear Negan.
> 
> I'm wondering if The Saviors will be skipped. Maybe? Maybe fusing some things into The Wolves plotline. Unsure.


Negan says Lucille is thirsty. If they show up I fear for Glenn.

But yeah the buzz I've read in the past is that they may have sort of fused The Saviors with The Wolves storylines- but maybe not. Then again there are a few nefarious groups in the book- The Saviors, Scavenges, Whisperers, so it could be any of them or a amalgamation or something totally different.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Darktower776 said:


> Negan says Lucille is thirsty. If they show up I fear for Glenn.
> 
> But yeah the buzz I've read in the past is that they may have sort of fused The Saviors with The Wolves storylines- but maybe not. Then again there are a few nefarious groups in the book- The Saviors, Scavenges, Whisperers, so it could be any of them or a amalgamation or something totally different.


That's what I'm thinking. It works in the books, but the show could get stale if we go from one creepy group to the next like that. Shorter, rather than expanded, like in the books. That's why they work. I just think the show may be getting close to some kind of resolution, possibly. I wouldn't be surprised. I mean, season 5, 6 and 7 are when successful shows close up shop. But who knows, it might go to season 10. But yea, despite the books material, I think the show could be reaching a head.


----------



## WineKitty

I really hope Glenn doesn't get killed off. I know it's true to the books and all...if Negan shows up I agree it might be very bad news for Glenn.

Isn't there a character before Negan called Gregory, leader of the Hilltop Community? Maybe that is who is going to be introduced this season?


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> That's what I'm thinking. It works in the books, but the show could get stale if we go from one creepy group to the next like that. Shorter, rather than expanded, like in the books. That's why they work. I just think the show may be getting close to some kind of resolution, possibly. I wouldn't be surprised. I mean, season 5, 6 and 7 are when successful shows close up shop. But who knows, it might go to season 10. But yea, despite the books material, I think the show could be reaching a head.


I have to agree that to go from bad group to bad group could be a bit much. I can easily see the show going to season 10 but I don't know about further than that.


----------



## Seegan

WineKitty said:


> I really hope Glenn doesn't get killed off. I know it's true to the books and all...if Negan shows up I agree it might be very bad news for Glenn.
> 
> Isn't there a character before Negan called Gregory, leader of the Hilltop Community? Maybe that is who is going to be introduced this season?


I just hope they add the "Lucille is thirsty" line, ha.

I'm pretty sure it is Gregory who's coming in this season.


----------



## eukz

The TV series post S4 is so slow and ****ty man... The comics are epic though. Negan should've appeared and smashed Glenn like two years ago.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I have to agree that to go from bad group to bad group could be a bit much. I can easily see the show going to season 10 but I don't know about further than that.


I'd love for it to go 10 seasons.



Seegan said:


> I just hope they add the "Lucille is thirsty" line, ha.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is Gregory who's coming in this season.


That could be interesting.



eukz said:


> The TV series post S4 is so slow and ****ty man... The comics are epic though. Negan should've appeared and smashed Glenn like two years ago.


Blasphemy! Me thinks Glenn may survive in the tv-verse. I could see Negan choosing Abraham for Lucille's bloodlust. One, it's to show the audience and the group how tough he is; two, it'll be one less muscle to worry about; three, Abraham's reaching an end. Without his purpose of Eugene's mission or Alexandria's progressive contruction... He may be out of time, story wise.

Though in Terminus... Was it foreshadowing when Glenn was next up to bat with the head-basher? Was it a nod to the comics or things to come for him? *chatters fingernails*


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I'd love for it to go 10 seasons.
> 
> Blasphemy! Me thinks Glenn may survive in the tv-verse. I could see Negan choosing Abraham for Lucille's bloodlust. One, it's to show the audience and the group how tough he is; two, it'll be one less muscle to worry about; three, Abraham's reaching an end. Without his purpose of Eugene's mission or Alexandria's progressive contruction... He may be out of time, story wise.
> 
> Though in Terminus... Was it foreshadowing when Glenn was next up to bat with the head-basher? Was it a nod to the comics or things to come for him? *chatters fingernails*


I thought about that too...that the bat was foreshadowing or maybe not. In the comics, Rick lost his hand to the Governor but not on the show. And also the way Bob died is actually the way Dale died. Andrea lives in the comics but is dead on the show; and vice versa for Carol. They mix it up. Perhaps another character will "die" Glenn's death. Or maybe not but it's fun to speculate.


----------



## WineKitty

eukz said:


> The TV series post S4 is so slow and ****ty man... The comics are epic though. Negan should've appeared and smashed Glenn like two years ago.


As mentioned I plan to read the comic but I think the show is amazing. I can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## WineKitty

Seegan said:


> I just hope they add the "Lucille is thirsty" line, ha.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is Gregory who's coming in this season.


It would make sense based on the casting call leak I read about it. The age of the character would be right.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> As mentioned I plan to read the comic but I think the show is amazing. I can't wait for Sunday.


If you lived closer to me, I'd let you borrow both compendiums (the third one just came out at my comic shop) and the two novels. And if you really wanted to hang out, I'd let you play the games. Telltale's two, and Survival Instinct...which the latter isn't very good. Heh.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> If you lived closer to me, I'd let you borrow both compendiums (the third one just came out at my comic shop) and the two novels. And if you really wanted to hang out, I'd let you play the games. Telltale's two, and Survival Instinct...which the latter isn't very good. Heh.


I think they just put a new game out didn't they? I thought I saw an ad for one on Facebook.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I think they just put a new game out didn't they? I thought I saw an ad for one on Facebook.


Yea, there's some kind of puzzle-adventure one based on the show, I think. Where they're all chibi and it's a bird's eye view type of gameplay. Can't find the gameplay trailer I saw.

Then there's this rpg mobile game.





Then there's these: http://www.thewalkingdead.com/games/


----------



## WineKitty

I don't really do games. 

One more day!!! I seriously cannot wait. I am going to turn my phone off so no one bugs me! I plan to let it run for about 20 minutes so I can skip commercials as they really load them up during the show. I will give my analysis here after the show.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> That's what I'm thinking. It works in the books, but the show could get stale if we go from one creepy group to the next like that. Shorter, rather than expanded, like in the books. That's why they work. I just think the show may be getting close to some kind of resolution, possibly. I wouldn't be surprised. I mean, season 5, 6 and 7 are when successful shows close up shop. But who knows, it might go to season 10. But yea, despite the books material, I think the show could be reaching a head.


I agree that would get tiresome after a while. But you're right they have to thought about a sort of "end game" for the show as it can't go on forever. There is a perfect place in the comic story line for where they could end the show- IF they wanted a semi-happy/positive ending. But who knows, maybe they will have everything and everyone go to ****. lol

Also I think your Abraham maybe taking Glenn's place of death sounds pretty good. I wouldn't be surprised if the show does a switch-a-roo as they've done in the past and have Nega/whoever kill someone instead of Glenn.


----------



## WineKitty

I was reading online and came across Carl losing an eye and part of his face after being shot by Douglas in the comics who is basically Deanna on the show --friendly fire. I am wondering whether or not they will incorporate this into the show. It seems to be important as Carl suffers memory loss after the shooting. I think that would make a really good mid season finale episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I was reading online and came across Carl losing an eye and part of his face after being shot by Douglas in the comics who is basically Deanna on the show --friendly fire. I am wondering whether or not they will incorporate this into the show. It seems to be important as Carl suffers memory loss after the shooting. I think that would make a really good mid season finale episode.


I've also read that. I heard it'll be first episode. Right off the bat craziness.

1 day, 7 hours.


----------



## Charmander

I hope they're not going to drag the whole "Morgan is disappointed at Rick's morals" thing for too long.

I haven't read the comics in a long time but I'm going to start again once the next big compendium comes out.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I hope they're not going to drag the whole "Morgan is disappointed at Rick's morals" thing for too long.
> 
> I haven't read the comics in a long time but I'm going to start again once the next big compendium comes out.


Third one just came out. Saw it at my comic shop. Didn't have the money. Maybe Christmas. Heh.

I get what you mean. I'm sure there'll be conflict between the two. But Morgan is zen, so I'm wondering if he'll forgive quickly.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I've also read that. I heard it'll be first episode. Right off the bat craziness.
> 
> *1 day, 7 hours*.


I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!! I am counting down too!


----------



## WineKitty

Charmander said:


> I hope they're not going to drag the whole "Morgan is disappointed at Rick's morals" thing for too long.
> 
> I haven't read the comics in a long time but I'm going to start again once the next big compendium comes out.


I can't see that lasting. I think despite Morgan's new attitude he is still a realist when it comes down to what needs to be done.

I am waiting for my birthday to see if anyone gets me the compendium. If not, I am getting it for myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I really can't wait. I thought it looked cheesy before I started watching it, but it got really addicting and I binged watched all the way to the end of season 5. I still think a lot of the effects are unrealistic and laughable, but I'm willing to put up with it.

Im glad they killed off most of the annoying characters as well and I'm excited to see what happens with Morgan.


----------



## JustThisGuy

RelinquishedHell said:


> I really can't wait. I thought it looked cheesy before I started watching it, but it got really addicting and I binged watched all the way to the end of season 5. I still think a lot of the effects are unrealistic and laughable, but I'm willing to put up with it.
> 
> Im glad they killed off most of the annoying characters as well and I'm excited to see what happens with Morgan.


Yeah, those first two seasons were a bit rough, but it's gotten so character driven. Love it.

Morgan, man. He's had two loved ones he lost intimately to violence. And now he's this whole other breed of human with his zen and outlook. I hope he *sticks around. See what I did there?

I do find it funny that 1 in 4 black people in the apocalypse become a martial artist with a weapon. We have Michonne (Leonardo) and now Morgan (Donatello). Now we need Sasha to pick up some sais (Raphael) and some other black person for nunchuks. Bob and his silly attitude would've been perfect, but he got ate by cannibals, so...


----------



## WineKitty

It appears I will be getting the compendium for my birthday, yay!

Six hours and 15 minutes to premiere time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> It appears I will be getting the compendium for my birthday, yay!
> 
> Six hours and 15 minutes to premiere time!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, cool. The first or all three?


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, cool. The first or all three?


Probably the first two and I will get the third later on. Can't wait to take the journey through the books!


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Probably the first two and I will get the third later on. Can't wait to take the journey through the books!


That's perfect. The show just started to get into the second compendium. Though they're pretty different.

Also worth noting, the novel WD: Rise of the Governor and Road to Woodbury are best read after the first compendium, if you're interested. I need to read them myself. I just haven't had time yet. They're canon to the comics.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> That's perfect. The show just started to get into the second compendium. Though they're pretty different.
> 
> Also worth noting, the novel WD: Rise of the Governor and Road to Woodbury are best read after the first compendium, if you're interested. I need to read them myself. I just haven't had time yet. They're canon to the comics.


I actually started to read Rise of the Governor but found it lacking. Maybe after reading the comics I will feel differently.


----------



## Seegan

WineKitty said:


> I actually started to read Rise of the Governor but found it lacking. Maybe after reading the comics I will feel differently.


The comics are awesome! Way more brutality than the show. I've read through them many times and never seem to get tired of it. 0


----------



## alienbird

I tried reading some of the comics online, but maybe I'm just not a fan of comics. They seemed... juvenile. Or maybe I should try reading them again?

Anyway, I'm actually kind of excited for the premiere.


----------



## WineKitty

I am super excited for this premiere...I am pretty sure it will be amazing!!! I love this show so much, I am a rabid, die-hard fan!! I have the marathon on right now while I do some other things but plan to completely dedicate myself to the premiere when it's on. I also plan to watch "Talking Dead".


----------



## Fledgling

I really detest the fact that they've expanded to 16 episodes per season. I'll never miss an episode, but still. :roll


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Grand said:


> I tried reading some of the comics online, but maybe I'm just not a fan of comics. They seemed... juvenile. Or maybe I should try reading them again?
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually kind of excited for the premiere.


Well comics aren't meant to be realistic.


----------



## alienbird

SupaDupaFly said:


> Well comics aren't meant to be realistic.


That's not what I mean. I just don't like the whole feel of the comics. I'm not sure how to explain it. The writing and stuff just seems childish, I guess. I just don't think those comics are my thing. I really enjoy the show, though. I also played the Telltale game, and I enjoyed the story in that.


----------



## WineKitty

Alright, so I am 45 minutes out from the premiere (allowing 15 to 20 minutes to run to skip the commercials)...I will post an analysis after the show. Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## WineKitty

Okay, just gone done watching premiere. If you haven't watched yet then you don't want to read this!!!!!!!!!!!

So, although I was very much pleased with this premiere, I have never been a fan of the dual narrative. I get what they were trying to do but I would have preferred a different approach.

I love Morgan!!! And I think Morgan is what Rick needs. I loved the moment when Rick didn't want to bury Pete in Alexandria because "we don't bury killers here" and Morgan rightfully points out "I am killer Rick. So are you"

I think it's kind of weird that Glenn is giving Nicholas the chance to make it right. After being responsible for killing Noah and attempting to kill Glenn. I don't get that.

I am also not sure why Carol is pretending around Morgan. You would think she would trust Rick on Morgan but she was doing that pretense she has put on since arriving in Alexandria.

I really dislike the Jessie character and it's impossible to see how anything could happen between her and Rick with all that's happened. I will be rooting for the walkers with her.

That herd was crazy!!!!!!!! Made my skin crawl!! It was a great plan to detour them in the other direction. It will be interesting to see where the horn is coming from? 

Well, I am going to go watch Talking Dead. They have Greg Nicotero and Scott Gimple on.


----------



## lonerroom

WineKitty said:


> Well we are still a week away from the Season 6 premiere but I am already pretty excited for it! I am a rabid TWD fan and will watch the premiere twice to ensure that I didn't miss anything, lol!
> 
> I also watch the rather silly "Talking Dead" and that is only because of some insights given by the actors, directors, and producers. I despise Chris Hardwick and the whole format of Talking Dead but tolerate it for the insights.
> 
> So when we last saw them, Rick was standing over the body of Pete (whom was referred to as PorchDick and I have trouble remembering him as Pete now, lol) as Daryl and Aaron return with Morgan. Despite Morgan's new attitude I think he will understand why Pete had to die. It was the way it needed to be. Even Deanna saw that after Pete cut Reg.
> 
> I am dying to find out what we can expect this season!!!!!!!!


Yes so much new things to see! Will Tara and Eugene become something?? Will Eugene finally learn to fight? Will we learn about Enid's past? What is Judith going to be like when she gets older?


----------



## WineKitty

lonerroom said:


> Yes so much new things to see! Will Tara and Eugene become something?? Will Eugene finally learn to fight? Will we learn about Enid's past? What is Judith going to be like when she gets older?


I would like to know Enid's past history since she was out there too.

I was glad to see Carter taken out. Annoying *******!!


----------



## lonerroom

WineKitty said:


> I would like to know Enid's past history since she was out there too.
> 
> I was glad to see Carter taken out. Annoying *******!!


I still haven't seen the premiere yet. I am so anxious for it! I am also anxious for the release of Fallout 4!


----------



## WineKitty

And Daryl is right about the need to keep recruiting. Rick is wrong and hopefully will listen to Daryl.


----------



## IveGotToast

I agree about the non linear narrative. It was just a muddled mess. Just enough with Rick Grimes. In the words of Phil Collins...I DON"T CARE ANYMORE. 

Three things I liked about the premiere. Eugene, Glenn and Nicholas' relationship, and Morgan asking Michonne about his protein bar. 

I also really liked when we first see the herd, but it felt dragged out. The shock wore off fast. 

Just no really standout scenes. The 5th season premiere was so much more tense.


----------



## markwalters2

I find the walkers' dressing way too conservative.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Am I the only one who found it hilarious when Morgan was doing that martial arts ****?


----------



## Cascades

What was with the flares? Why were they shooting them? Was it to let the other's know they were on the other side?


----------



## Akhilleus

Cascades said:


> What was with the flares? Why were they shooting them? Was it to let the other's know they were on the other side?


i think it was to attract the walkers and make them turn to whatever side they want them to.


----------



## Cascades

But the noise of Daryl's bike and the moving car would have lead them whichever way they turned so I'm still confused by it :/


----------



## JustThisGuy

Ah, like post orgasm euphoria. It's been a long time. Heh. So happy this show is back. Fear was frustrating. It was like stopping during and having your balls flicked. Haha!



Cascades said:


> But the noise of Daryl's bike and the moving car would have lead them whichever way they turned so I'm still confused by it :/


I think the flares were just flags. Telling the others down the line that they're on their way. Simple as that.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

all that work only for the walkers to head back toward Alexandria...


----------



## Seegan

Twelve Keyz said:


> all that work only for the walkers to head back toward Alexandria...


Definitely not a good sign.


----------



## Staticnz

Where is Negan.


----------



## Seegan

Staticnz said:


> Where is Negan.


Negan, codenamed "Orin" is supposed to be in the season finale. And I can't wait!! :evil


----------



## Staticnz

Oh mannnn I can't wait a whole season lol.

I guess I could catch up with the comic books again. I got up to about the conclusion of the whole Negan thing. Wonder where it's gone since then (half a year or so behind now maybe?).


----------



## Seegan

Staticnz said:


> Oh mannnn I can't wait a whole season lol.
> 
> I guess I could catch up with the comic books again. I got up to about the conclusion of the whole Negan thing. Wonder where it's gone since then (half a year or so behind now maybe?).


Yeah, I honestly think I've never been as excited for a character's entrance as I am now (except for maybe Michonne). I'm really interested to see how they bring Negan to life. The season finale is scheduled to be filmed next month. Damn all this waiting!!

Something recently happened in the comic that I wasn't expecting, that's all I'll say. :sus


----------



## JustThisGuy

I've got some catching up to do with the comic. No spoilerseses!!!

I think The Wolves in one of their semis is making that noise. They seem to know how to herd zombies by use of noise. It's their speciality.

They're totally screwed. **** is going down in the next episode. I was surprised that one guy died. Forgot the character's name. 'Bit in the face/silenced with knife by Rick' guy. He's a familiar face. Not super famous, but yeah. Thought he'd last longer. He was Rusty in Vegas Vacation. And the main kid in Can't Hardly Wait. Ah, the 90s and early 2000s. 

Anyways, Michonne and Morgan looked very concerned with Rick when he ended his life like that. Like they don't know what to make of primal Rick.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I've got some catching up to do with the comic. No spoilerseses!!!
> 
> I think The Wolves in one of their semis is making that noise. They seem to know how to herd zombies by use of noise. It's their speciality.
> 
> They're totally screwed. **** is going down in the next episode. I was surprised that one guy died. Forgot the character's name. 'Bit in the face/silenced with knife by Rick' guy. He's a familiar face. Not super famous, but yeah. Thought he'd last longer. He was Rusty in Vegas Vacation. And the main kid in Can't Hardly Wait. Ah, the 90s and early 2000s.
> 
> Anyways, Michonne and Morgan looked very concerned with Rick when he ended his life like that. Like they don't know what to make of primal Rick.


I was a bit confused by that. The guy, Carter, was without hope. Large bite to the face. Putting him down was the humane thing to do. There was no way to help him. What else was Rick supposed to do?


----------



## Seegan

WineKitty said:


> I was a bit confused by that. The guy, Carter, was without hope. Large bite to the face. Putting him down was the humane thing to do. There was no way to help him. What else was Rick supposed to do?


I felt the same way. There was no other choice. Would they rather he let him continue screaming in agony?


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> I was a bit confused by that. The guy, Carter, was without hope. Large bite to the face. Putting him down was the humane thing to do. There was no way to help him. What else was Rick supposed to do?


At that point Carter was a lost cause, and because he couldn't stop yelling he putting the plan/all of their lives at risk. So in the moment Rick did the right thing. I think both Morgan and Michonne recognize that. They also see that he is a couple of bad decisions away from becoming the next Governor.


----------



## Seegan

Fever Dream said:


> *They also see that he is a couple of bad decisions away from becoming the next Governor.*


I agree.

His mental breakdown where he pointed his gun at everyone and Michonne had to knock him out, reminded me of the governor's total meltdown and, as a result, the slaughter of Woodbury.

The governor's insanity was allowed to fester inside for a long time, just as Rick's is. He is heading down a dangerous road for sure.

He really needs to take the advice Carl gave him way back in season 3 and step back for awhile. There are a few other capable people who could take over, even if it's just temporary.


----------



## WineKitty

I think that Morgan's return will have a stabilizing effect on Rick.  Which he does need.


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> I think that Morgan's return will have a stabilizing effect on Rick. Which he does need.


Morgan is the new Hershel. Carol might be a problem though. Morgan can become the angel on one of Rick's shoulders, with Carol being the devil on the other.


----------



## Seegan

I hope it is the Wolves who are blaring that horn, I'm interested in seeing them again. Creepy *******s.

It's never a good sign in TWD when a character shows up and becomes the moral compass of the group. I'm a little worried that Morgan might be the one who takes Glenn's place to get Lucilled. Not to mention that would give fans a great reason to hate Negan instantly and solidify him as a villain. People have wanted Morgan back for so long. He became a fan favorite in season one even though he was barely in it. I could see the writers giving him an absolutely brutal and heartwrenching death. But then there's another part of me that feels like Morgan will be safe for awhile. 

Daryl could also be the one who's being groomed for that death. Rick doesn't want him to go out looking for people anymore, but Daryl wants to keep going. I honestly think that would devastate Rick more, since they've been together through so much **** and have become like brothers. He's also a bigtime fan favorite. What better way to shock, enrage and horrify the audience than to kill a character that has been pretty much deemed indestructible? Especially with such a cruel death? (But, fearing riots and fan-girl attacks, the writers may be too afraid to do this) :lol

Abraham's another one that could end up in that spot. Taking out the big muscle of the group seems like a very Negan thing to do.

And of course there's always the possibility that TV Glenn will meet the same fate as comic book Glenn. Eeny, meeny, miny, moe... :bat

It will most likely be a much loved character that gets Lucilled, because that's a very big event in the comic. That's why I'm leaning more towards it being one of the survivors from Season one, someone who's been with us the longest.

But I could spend all night speculating, and I need to get to bed, lol.


----------



## Fever Dream

Seegan said:


> It's never a good sign in TWD when a character shows up and becomes the moral compass of the group.


I'm kind of expecting this too. It's pretty much a death sentence on the show. In that sense the tv series is starting to get stale and predictable. I'm really hoping Morgan will break this trend.


----------



## Seegan

Fever Dream said:


> I'm kind of expecting this too. It's pretty much a death sentence on the show. In that sense the tv series is starting to get stale and predictable. I'm really hoping Morgan will break this trend.


I want Morgan to live for a few seasons, at least. He's an amazing character.

Another predictable aspect are the characters that people don't like at first, then the show makes them likable. Then they bite the dust. I'm thinking Nicholas fits that bill. They're trying to make him redeem himself. Death usually follows soon after. He'll probably die within these first eight episodes.


----------



## Fever Dream

Seegan said:


> I want Morgan to live for a few seasons, at least. He's an amazing character.
> 
> Another predictable aspect are the characters that people don't like at first, then the show makes them likable. Then they bite the dust. I'm thinking Nicholas fits that bill. They're trying to make him redeem himself. Death usually follows soon after. He'll probably die within these first eight episodes.


I really want Morgan to make it to the end of the series at this point.

I hope that's another trend they break this season and they end up doing something with Nicholas. If they have to use Nicholas to fill the shocking death quota then at least pay off his redemption arc. Although I have a sneaking suspicion that he might end up betraying the whole group instead.


----------



## alienjunkie

still confused on why did Daryl not have more lines what was up with that


----------



## Fever Dream

alienjunkie said:


> still confused on why did Daryl not have more lines what was up with that


There was a lot going on in this episode, but I noticed that too. There probably wasn't enough room in the episode to tell the story they wanted and add some more lines for him. It has been rumored that Daryl is on the chopping block this season. So it could be that they've run out of ideas for the character and plan to off him. Or they could be building to rift between him and Rick.

Then again, not all of the main cast members had a lot of screen time in this seasons premiere.


----------



## lonerroom

Fever Dream said:


> There was a lot going on in this episode, but I noticed that too. There probably wasn't enough room in the episode to tell the story they wanted and add some more lines for him. It has been rumored that Daryl is on the chopping block this season. So it could be that they've run out of ideas for the character and plan to off him. Or they could be building to rift between him and Rick.
> 
> Then again, not all of the main cast members had a lot of screen time in this seasons premiere.


We didn't even really see Carl at all in this episode


----------



## mca90guitar

boring start to the season, usually how it goes though. 

Kinda wish they just kept fear the walking dead going, think that show has more potential.


----------



## SaladDays

I don't know how I feel about the first episode's black & white flashbacks, but the way the rest of the episode went was nice, how the wolves called in their pack just before the survivors could get em out.I thought the survivors would encounter them while escorting the walkers aways & fight but this is better...still a lot of characters they need to kill just cause they're boring though


----------



## SaladDays

Staticnz said:


> Where is Negan.


I really don't get what's comic book reader's weird obsession with the most mediocore character ever :lol



WineKitty said:


> I think that Morgan's return will have a stabilizing effect on Rick. Which he does need.


I think they're supposed to be two extremes in a sense.Rick being merciless and ruthless and Morgan being peace loving & everything, they're both supposed o balance eachother out


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I think that Morgan's return will have a stabilizing effect on Rick. Which he does need.


I hope it does. I'm not liking Rick. In a good way, but still. I want him to be altruistic. Not just a survivor no matter what. I want him to keep his humanity with telling his part of the tale.



Fever Dream said:


> Morgan is the new Hershel. Carol might be a problem though. Morgan can become the angel on one of Rick's shoulders, with Carol being the devil on the other.


I hope this is true, too. I hope he sticks around. Get it!? Stick. Eh.



Seegan said:


> I hope it is the Wolves who are blaring that horn, I'm interested in seeing them again. Creepy *******s.
> 
> It's never a good sign in TWD when a character shows up and becomes the moral compass of the group. I'm a little worried that Morgan might be the one who takes Glenn's place to get Lucilled. Not to mention that would give fans a great reason to hate Negan instantly and solidify him as a villain. People have wanted Morgan back for so long. He became a fan favorite in season one even though he was barely in it. I could see the writers giving him an absolutely brutal and heartwrenching death. But then there's another part of me that feels like Morgan will be safe for awhile.
> 
> Daryl could also be the one who's being groomed for that death. Rick doesn't want him to go out looking for people anymore, but Daryl wants to keep going. I honestly think that would devastate Rick more, since they've been together through so much **** and have become like brothers. He's also a bigtime fan favorite. What better way to shock, enrage and horrify the audience than to kill a character that has been pretty much deemed indestructible? Especially with such a cruel death? (But, fearing riots and fan-girl attacks, the writers may be too afraid to do this) :lol
> 
> Abraham's another one that could end up in that spot. Taking out the big muscle of the group seems like a very Negan thing to do.
> 
> And of course there's always the possibility that TV Glenn will meet the same fate as comic book Glenn. Eeny, meeny, miny, moe... :bat
> 
> It will most likely be a much loved character that gets Lucilled, because that's a very big event in the comic. That's why I'm leaning more towards it being one of the survivors from Season one, someone who's been with us the longest.
> 
> But I could spend all night speculating, and I need to get to bed, lol.


There's no way to know. I could see it being Morgan. Zen like, a samurai, in the face of brutality, the barbarian that is Negan. It'd be sad.

I still am leaning towards Abraham.



Fever Dream said:


> I really want Morgan to make it to the end of the series at this point.
> 
> I hope that's another trend they break this season and they end up doing something with Nicholas. If they have to use Nicholas to fill the shocking death quota then at least pay off his redemption arc. Although I have a sneaking suspicion that he might end up betraying the whole group instead.


I have a feeling Nicholas will try. He might achieve redemption, somewhat, from his cowardice, and it'll be the thing that gets him killed.



mca90guitar said:


> boring start to the season, usually how it goes though.
> 
> Kinda wish they just kept fear the walking dead going, think that show has more potential.


 :no Blasphemy.



SaladDays said:


> I don't know how I feel about the first episode's black & white flashbacks, but the way the rest of the episode went was nice, how the wolves called in their pack just before the survivors could get em out.I thought the survivors would encounter them while escorting the walkers aways & fight but this is better...still a lot of characters they need to kill just cause they're boring though


I liked the B&W. It reminded me of the comic.


----------



## Charmander

I like Daryl, and I'd be sad if he got killed off, but I wish they'd find something to do with him once in a while, and I get a bit tired of him being the voice of moral reason whenever Rick has to make a difficult decision.

From the conversation she and Glenn had it made it seem as if Maggie is pregnant. If so that seems to hint towards the events of issue #100. 

I don't mind flashbacks but I wasn't really keen on the way they did it. Kind of treats the audience like children when they have to keep switching it to black and white to remind them it's in the past.

The judgmental looks from Morgan weren't as over the top as I thought they'd be, but like other people have mentioned I don't understand why that happened when Rick snapped Carter's neck. He got bit badly on the face and he was causing a huge distraction so it was the only sensible thing to do. I'd like Morgan to make Rick become more balanced, but I also think a scene is needed where he realises that Rick is right in some respects, that he acts this way because humans are almost as big a threat.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Couldn't help but smile on how accurate Heath looked from the comics










Can't wait till this dude shows up though  He's going to make Daryl and Michonne look like noobs.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I like Daryl, and I'd be sad if he got killed off, but I wish they'd find something to do with him once in a while, and I get a bit tired of him being the voice of moral reason whenever Rick has to make a difficult decision.
> 
> From the conversation she and Glenn had it made it seem as if Maggie is pregnant. If so that seems to hint towards the events of issue #100.
> 
> I don't mind flashbacks but I wasn't really keen on the way they did it. Kind of treats the audience like children when they have to keep switching it to black and white to remind them it's in the past.
> 
> The judgmental looks from Morgan weren't as over the top as I thought they'd be, but like other people have mentioned I don't understand why that happened when Rick snapped Carter's neck. He got bit badly on the face and he was causing a huge distraction so it was the only sensible thing to do. I'd like Morgan to make Rick become more balanced, but I also think a scene is needed where he realises that Rick is right in some respects, that he acts this way because humans are almost as big a threat.


He stabbed in the back of the head/based of the neck/nervous system.

I stand by the black and white. I liked it.

I didn't even notice the pregnancy talk.



SupaDupaFly said:


> Couldn't help but smile on how accurate Heath looked from the comics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till this dude shows up though  He's going to make Daryl and Michonne look like noobs.


Is that Jesus?


----------



## CWe

Whats with all the hype? tried to get into it but couldn't


----------



## JustThisGuy

CWe said:


> Whats with all the hype? tried to get into it but couldn't


It's one of those love it/hate it type shows. No inbetween. AMC is renowned for them. I know people who think Breaking Bad is boring, but I think it's brilliant. Vice versa with people, me and Mad Men. I think that show is almost unwatchable.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

JustThisGuy said:


> He stabbed in the back of the head/based of the neck/nervous system.
> 
> I stand by the black and white. I liked it.
> 
> I didn't even notice the pregnancy talk.
> 
> Is that Jesus?


Yep.. Jesus Paul Monroe. He should be appearing by the end of the season. At least I hope he does.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> It's one of those love it/hate it type shows. No inbetween. AMC is renowned for them. I know people who think Breaking Bad is boring, but I think it's brilliant. Vice versa with people, me and Mad Men. I think that show is almost unwatchable.


I would agree about Breaking Bad. I also thought was brilliant. I had zero hope for Better Call Saul but it has a lot of promise. And not so much a Breaking Bad spin off but a stand alone show in it's own right.

I think TWD is perhaps the best and most innovative drama ever on TV, IMHO.


----------



## WineKitty

Seegan said:


> I hope it is the Wolves who are blaring that horn, I'm interested in seeing them again. Creepy *******s.


My money is on that horn being from the Wolves.



> It's never a good sign in TWD when a character shows up and becomes the moral compass of the group. I'm a little worried that Morgan might be the one who takes Glenn's place to get Lucilled. Not to mention that would give fans a great reason to hate Negan instantly and solidify him as a villain. People have wanted Morgan back for so long. He became a fan favorite in season one even though he was barely in it. I could see the writers giving him an absolutely brutal and heartwrenching death. But then there's another part of me that feels like Morgan will be safe for awhile.


I have to agree with Justthisguy about it potentially being Abraham.



> Daryl could also be the one who's being groomed for that death. Rick doesn't want him to go out looking for people anymore, but Daryl wants to keep going. I honestly think that would devastate Rick more, since they've been together through so much **** and have become like brothers. He's also a bigtime fan favorite. What better way to shock, enrage and horrify the audience than to kill a character that has been pretty much deemed indestructible? Especially with such a cruel death? (But, fearing riots and fan-girl attacks, the writers may be too afraid to do this) :lol


Yeah, it would devastate me to lose Daryl. I am so freaking in love with him it's ridiculous. I drool over every FB post he makes. I am a hopeless fan girl when it comes to Daryl!!!! 



> It will most likely be a much loved character that gets Lucilled, because that's a very big event in the comic. That's why I'm leaning more towards it being one of the survivors from Season one, someone who's been with us the longest.


Well, you are right in that it really should be one of the longest survivors in order to be true to the book. Ahhhh I would hate to lose anyone from the original group though!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WineKitty

Charmander said:


> From the conversation she and Glenn had it made it seem as if Maggie is pregnant. If so that seems to hint towards the events of issue #100.


What did I miss here? What was said that gives you that impression? I haven't rewatched it so I easily could have missed something.


----------



## Charmander

WineKitty said:


> What did I miss here? What was said that gives you that impression? I haven't rewatched it so I easily could have missed something.


I might be reading too much into it but it was just my immediate thought when I heard the dialogue. (I'm on the walking dead forum and there's a bit of speculation there too :b )
It was around 30 minutes in when Glenn tells Maggie to stay behind with Deanna in order to keep spirits up in the camp and she says "That's not the only reason" and Glenn says "yeah, it isn't".


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I might be reading too much into it but it was just my immediate thought when I heard the dialogue. (I'm on the walking dead forum and there's a bit of speculation there too :b )
> It was around 30 minutes in when Glenn tells Maggie to stay behind with Deanna in order to keep spirits up in the camp and she says "That's not the only reason" and Glenn says "yeah, it isn't".


Oh snap!


----------



## Seegan

Charmander said:


> I might be reading too much into it but it was just my immediate thought when I heard the dialogue. (I'm on the walking dead forum and there's a bit of speculation there too :b )
> It was around 30 minutes in when Glenn tells Maggie to stay behind with Deanna in order to keep spirits up in the camp and she says "That's not the only reason" and Glenn says "yeah, it isn't".


I noticed that too. Maybe baby Hershel will be here next season, lol.


----------



## KelsKels

Glenn is going to die and Maggie is pregnant.. just to make it even more heart breaking. I can feel it coming..

:'(


----------



## Seegan

Did any of you comic readers notice the line Morgan said in reference to the comic? "Sometimes you're safer when there's *No Way Out*." I thought that was pretty clever, the way it was put in there.


----------



## Darktower776

SupaDupaFly said:


> Couldn't help but smile on how accurate Heath looked from the comics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait till this dude shows up though  He's going to make Daryl and Michonne look like noobs.


Lol I noticed that immediately too. The Heath casting/wardrobe was on point for sure. Yeah if Jesus shows up he will be showing the others what a true ninja *** kicker is.


----------



## gopherinferno

KelsKels said:


> Glenn is going to die and Maggie is pregnant.. just to make it even more heart breaking. I can feel it coming..
> 
> :'(


you shut your filthy mouth right now


----------



## WineKitty

Charmander said:


> I might be reading too much into it but it was just my immediate thought when I heard the dialogue. (I'm on the walking dead forum and there's a bit of speculation there too :b )
> It was around 30 minutes in when Glenn tells Maggie to stay behind with Deanna in order to keep spirits up in the camp and she says "That's not the only reason" and Glenn says "yeah, it isn't".


Oh my God, you are right!!!!!!!! :'(

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JustThisGuy

KelsKels said:


> Glenn is going to die and Maggie is pregnant.. just to make it even more heart breaking. I can feel it coming..
> 
> :'(


:surprise::crying:



gopherinferno said:


> you shut your filthy mouth right now


You tell that harlot! :mum


----------



## Fever Dream

KelsKels said:


> Glenn is going to die and Maggie is pregnant.. just to make it even more heart breaking. I can feel it coming..
> 
> :'(


Or a pregnant Maggie is going to die leaving Glenn emotionally destroyed. If you want to dial the heart breaking factor up to 11.


----------



## Darktower776

Fever Dream said:


> Or a pregnant Maggie is going to die leaving Glenn emotionally destroyed. If you want to dial the heart breaking factor up to 11.


What a devious, devilish, and dastardly thing to do if the writers decide to go this way. :crying: But it would make for one hell of a gut wrenching twist to the story since most people are thinking Glenn will be on the chopping block.

If this happened it would also COMIC SPOILERS:: mirror the way Rick's wife Lorie died in the comics- with newborn Judith in her arms crushed to death beneath her.


----------



## KelsKels

gopherinferno said:


> you shut your filthy mouth right now


Hey now.. better to be prepared for soul crushing sadness if it does happen, right? I'm just saying.. it makes sense. The writers like to make losing a character a real kick in the dick. I bet its what they're plotting.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Darktower776 said:


> What a devious, devilish, and dastardly thing to do if the writers decide to go this way. :crying: But it would make for one hell of a gut wrenching twist to the story since most people are thinking Glenn will be on the chopping block.
> 
> If this happened it would also COMIC SPOILERS:: mirror the way Rick's wife Lorie died in the comics- with newborn Judith in her arms crushed to death beneath her.


Actually it was a rifle blast that tore through both Lori and Judith.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> Actually it was a rifle blast that tore through both Lori and Judith.


I could've written that to be more clear. Its been years since I've read that particular moment but yeah I remember Lori being killed by the gunshot but I'm pretty sure Lori's dying/dead body falling on top of Judith killed the baby.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Darktower776 said:


> I could've written that to be more clear. Its been years since I've read that particular moment but yeah I remember Lori being killed by the gunshot but I'm pretty sure Lori's dying/dead body falling on top of Judith killed the baby.


I don't know how to use spoiler tags. So... COMIC BOOK SPOILERS ALL!!!


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> I don't know how to use spoiler tags. So... COMIC BOOK SPOILERS ALL!!!


Right, right but.......it is open to interpretation and I saw it similarly as it is stated here. She got shot in the stomach but was clutching Judith to her chest. From wiki:

http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Judith_Grimes_(Comic_Series)

"She was not wounded by the gunshot, but, it was assumed that she died instantly after Lori fell on top of her." and "Judith crushed under Lori after being shot by Lilly Caul."

In any case they both died, which can both agree on.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## WineKitty

Fever Dream said:


> Or a pregnant Maggie is going to die leaving Glenn emotionally destroyed. If you want to dial the heart breaking factor up to 11.


Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :|

I don't want to lose either one of them damnit!! You are scaring me! :afr :eek

It does stand to reason that they might very well not follow the books as they have done many times. And I have to think a major character is going to die at the end of this season.

I am truly rooting for Tara to be taken out. Is she in the comics?http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :|
> 
> I don't want to lose either one of them damnit!! You are scaring me! :afr :eek
> 
> It does stand to reason that they might very well not follow the books as they have done many times. And I have to think a major character is going to die at the end of this season.
> 
> I am truly rooting for Tara to be taken out. Is she in the comics?


Sorry. I've haven't read the comics either. To my knowledge the show hasn't always followed the them. So yeah, nothing that happens in the comics has to happen in the show. And that's the way the showrunners want it. Right now all we are doing is speculating.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

too many spoilers ITT. Use spoiler tags people!



Charmander said:


> I might be reading too much into it but it was just my immediate thought when I heard the dialogue. (I'm on the walking dead forum and there's a bit of speculation there too :b )
> It was around 30 minutes in when Glenn tells Maggie to stay behind with Deanna in order to keep spirits up in the camp and she says "That's not the only reason" and Glenn says "yeah, it isn't".


totally missed that. That would be interesting.



KelsKels said:


> Glenn is going to die and Maggie is pregnant.. just to make it even more heart breaking. I can feel it coming..
> 
> :'(


I would rather they kill Maggie off tbh. She's mostly useless. Glenn was too until the incident with Noah and that Ronald McDonald guy.


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## WineKitty

Looking forward to tonight's episode. My money is on the horn being the Wolves. We shall see if I am right.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mattsy94 said:


>


"Damnit, Daryl!"
"RICK, STOP IT!"
"Listen here, Glenn."
"CARROLLLL!"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

JustThisGuy said:


> "Damnit, Daryl!"
> "RICK, STOP IT!"
> "Listen here, Glenn."
> "CARROLLLL!"


----------



## JustThisGuy

RelinquishedHell said:


>


----------



## Fever Dream

Since we're doing this...


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Darktower776

LMAO, good stuff, guys. I like the Things and Stuff but it should really be Stuff and Thaangs.

Looking forward to tonight's episode.

Just a question for anyone, what exactly was Rick and Co.'s plan for that zombie army? Were they just going to lead it away from Alexandria and that was it? They weren't planning on killing some or most of those zombies right?


----------



## Fever Dream

Okay. And Thangs...


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ LOL.



Darktower776 said:


> LMAO, good stuff, guys. I like the Things and Stuff but it should really be Stuff and Thaangs.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's episode.
> 
> Just a question for anyone, what exactly was Rick and Co.'s plan for that zombie army? Were they just going to lead it away from Alexandria and that was it? They weren't planning on killing some or most of those zombies right?


I think they were just herding them away from the possibility of them swelling and then swarming Alexandria when the semi collapses out of the way, which it did.

It's a visual to see zombie slaying, but if you've noticed the show's attitude, just walk away from them if you can. No need to fight.


----------



## Seegan

WineKitty said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :|
> 
> I don't want to lose either one of them damnit!! You are scaring me! :afr :eek
> 
> It does stand to reason that they might very well not follow the books as they have done many times. And I have to think a major character is going to die at the end of this season.
> 
> *I am truly rooting for Tara to be taken out. Is she in the comics?*http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


No, Tara is not in the comics. There was a woman named Tara but she was one of the Saviors and I only remember seeing her once.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I can't wait for the upcoming chaos that will be episode 2! *HONK!!!*


----------



## Avo91

Haha This is the best thread on here! :clap Love me some Walking Dead!


----------



## Seegan

I bet it's this guy (or any buddies he has) that's honking that horn, drawing all the walkers to Alexandria.


----------



## Avo91

^ Yeah that's what I reckon too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Seegan said:


> I bet it's this guy (or any buddies he has) that's honking that horn, drawing all the walkers to Alexandria.


That would be appropriate, what with Morgan knocking him out, putting him in the car and honking it's horn for zombies. Ooo. Foreshadowing.


----------



## WhiteKitty

I thought I'd hate it......but I really do hate zombie stuff...generally as a topic is really gross, cliche and ugly, I don't see the love of it. Perhaps everyone just wants a reason to mess around with no rules?
Anyways, I just got dragged in from the human conflict stuff, as I have this survival paranoia XD....and this show does make me feel more paranoid LOL...but I keep watching. We are watching it on Netflix, which finally has Season 5. So sad on the death of the character that finally JUST got barely rescued by everyone.....ugh....I liked the poor, poor girl. She shouldn't have done what she had, now shes gone.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WhiteKitty said:


> I thought I'd hate it......but I really do hate zombie stuff...generally as a topic is really gross, cliche and ugly, I don't see the love of it. Perhaps everyone just wants a reason to mess around with no rules?
> Anyways, I just got dragged in from the human conflict stuff, as I have this survival paranoia XD....and this show does make me feel more paranoid LOL...but I keep watching. We are watching it on Netflix, which finally has Season 5. So sad on the death of the character that finally JUST got barely rescued by everyone.....ugh....I liked the poor, poor girl. She shouldn't have done what she had, now shes gone.


Beth was a great character. Totally the morale of the group. :/


----------



## MondKrabbe

Not sure if I can buy into Morgan's no killing schtick. This isn't Pete or Nick being unstable or dangerous because of their recklessness. These guys stormed the community and butchered countless people. He may have not seen it, but that one guy tried to bait Carl. Killing shouldn't have been a second thought for guys massacring for the sake of it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> Not sure if I can buy into Morgan's no killing schtick. This isn't Pete or Nick being unstable or dangerous because of their recklessness. These guys stormed the community and butchered countless people. He may have not seen it, but that one guy tried to bait Carl. Killing shouldn't have been a second thought for guys massacring for the sake of it.


You mean 'no killing stick,' am I right? :wink2:

This was totally crazy. I loved this episode. Wolves are running with their tails between their legs, but how many of them are there and will they be back? Interrogation of the one KO'ed one coming up, I bet.

FTWD: Flight 462... I don't care. I DVR and fast forward and missed the part 1 and said eff it. I'll watch them all at once when they finish and are online. No biggy. Even then, super boring.


----------



## Gojira

Rick has become Shane.

Morgan is who Rick used to be.

Interesting panic attacks reference in tonight's episode.

Very action packed, I love the character development in the first half; I know many people wanted to see it pick up right from last week, but I appreciate a show that gives their characters the justice of some depth and backstory.


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> Not sure if I can buy into Morgan's no killing schtick. This isn't Pete or Nick being unstable or dangerous because of their recklessness. These guys stormed the community and butchered countless people. He may have not seen it, but that one guy tried to bait Carl. Killing shouldn't have been a second thought for guys massacring for the sake of it.


I was thinking the same thing!! It's one thing when there might be some fine line that is being walked but with these Wolves, come on.

I was thinking it would have picked up from last week but I am okay with that.

Carol is such a badass... love her!!

The opening bit with Enid was interesting. I didn't realize her parents were dead.

It's also hard for me to buy that people like the one who runs the kitchen and the "doctor" could even be alive this far past the turn. They are far too weak to survive. I know it's because Alexandria had it easy but still.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I was thinking the same thing!! It's one thing when there might be some fine line that is being walked but with these Wolves, come on.
> 
> I was thinking it would have picked up from last week but I am okay with that.
> 
> Carol is such a badass... love her!!
> 
> The opening bit with Enid was interesting. I didn't realize her parents were dead.
> 
> It's also hard for me to buy that people like the one who runs the kitchen and the "doctor" could even be alive this far past the turn. They are far too weak to survive. I know it's because Alexandria had it easy but still.


 Alexandria's full of softies. It's why some are...ahem...large and not medium or slim.

Carol is a badace. I didn't expect the smoking neighbor to just get hacked up like that. Insanity.

Enid is cool to me now. She's like a...hrm...punk rock Beth to me. Heh. Not comparing completely, just saying she's on her way. If she makes it. Which I think she will. She's just one of those types. A survivor/loner.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Alexandria's full of softies. It's why some are...ahem...large and not medium or slim.
> 
> Carol is a badace. I didn't expect the smoking neighbor to just get hacked up like that. Insanity.
> 
> Enid is cool to me now. She's like a...hrm...punk rock Beth to me. Heh. Not comparing completely, just saying she's on her way. If she makes it. Which I think she will. She's just one of those types. A survivor/loner.


That is another thing that crossed my mind tonight with those two women. How the hell is anyone fat in the apocalypse?? :stu

Lol, punk rock Beth I like that!


----------



## Seegan

I figured Morgan would have another run-in with that main Wolf from last season. All throughout the attack I was thinking he had to be there *somewhere.* When I saw him hiding right before he jumped Morgan I yelled "THERE HE IS!" lol.

I would have been pissed if Morgan didn't kill him. These people don't even act like people, they don't show any mercy and so they shouldn't be shown any mercy. Why let them go just so they can kill more people? The fact that those 5 or 6 wolves ran off, one of them grabbing a gun on the way, doesn't bode well for the future.

Carol once again proved how much of a badass she is. It's cool to see that Denise is now in the show too.

This episode was awesome.


----------



## kageri

I hated the way the first episode went. Then I wondered if I was watching the right episode for the 2nd one. Can't we just play stuff in order. Although all those black and white flashbacks would have been very boring all in a row as the first half of the first episode but then I could have just listened to it while doing something else on my computer until we got to the present. We'd get into a black and white scene and just as I got bored enough I couldn't help wandering off to concentrate on something else we'd go back to the present and I'd miss a bit of it. Let's kill half the black and white chunks and smash in some of the 2nd episode stuff instead so we were covering all current events and I'd be much happier with the start of the season.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Just finished the second episode. I like how Carol has been the unlikely hero and the one who has toughened up the most. She's always seemed like the one who knows how to get stuff done.


----------



## Fledgling

Gonna sound like a broken record, but yeah. Carol is such a badass. :lol


----------



## MiMiK

carol is mah bae!


----------



## SaladDays

The plot development Enid got at the start seemed unrealistic.A teenage girl seeing her parents get eaten like that isn't going to learn how to survive on her own, no way.This is my pet peeve with the show, they try to make adults out of kids.
Other than that though, the episode was perfect.At the start I thought what was going on in the safe zone was another flashback but it wasn't lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SaladDays said:


> The plot development Enid got at the start seemed unrealistic.A teenage girl seeing her parents get eaten like that isn't going to learn how to survive on her own, no way.This is my pet peeve with the show, they try to make adults out of kids.
> Other than that though, the episode was perfect.At the start I thought what was going on in the safe zone was another flashback but it wasn't lol.


It was kind of a flashback to before the first episode's present.

I liked Enid's story. JSS = Just survive somehow. Might've been something one of her parents said before getting scarfed up. I honestly thought she was a Wolf, but I guess not. Me thinks she'll find Negan's "palace" before the rest of the group.


----------



## Darktower776

Loved this episode. Action packed. Carol is the death dealer. lol So badass.

Tired of Morgan's no killing thing as well. When you see savage people hacking others to death in the streets then it is time to throw your philosophy out the window. I did want to see what was happening with Rick and co. but this episode was really good. Can't wait to see who the leader of the Wolves is. I'm guessing Negan but possibly not.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm okay with Morgan's no kill policy. He has a redemption arc going on; as he was in a bad place in season 3. I suspect we'll get his full back story at some point. And it probably be about Morgan going full on Shane too, or a least 3/4 of a Shane. I think that's a half Governor.

So Enid is either a wolf or a red herring. Not sure which yet.


----------



## WineKitty

Fever Dream said:


> I'm okay with Morgan's no kill policy. He has a redemption arc going on; as he was in a bad place in season 3. I suspect we'll get his full back story at some point. And it probably be about Morgan going full on Shane too, or a least 3/4 of a Shane. I think that's a half Governor.
> 
> So Enid is either a wolf or a red herring. Not sure which yet.


Why do you think she is a wolf? The backstory showed her arriving at the gates of Alexandria as if she just drifted in that way but do you think she was planted by the Wolves? If so, for what purpose?


----------



## WineKitty

Darktower776 said:


> Loved this episode. Action packed. Carol is the death dealer. lol So badass.
> 
> Tired of Morgan's no killing thing as well. When you see savage people hacking others to death in the streets then it is time to throw your philosophy out the window. I did want to see what was happening with Rick and co. but this episode was really good. Can't wait to see who the leader of the Wolves is. I'm guessing Negan but possibly not.


Yeah the no kill policy is just so damned unrealistic. I remember in that episode when he ran into the two guys from the Wolves that he left in the car...he said "Everything has a return" ....which I had a feeling would mean he would encounter those two again. These people are brutal and merciless. There isn't any other choice.


----------



## Seegan

Morgan and The Wolves from last night's episode.


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> Why do you think she is a wolf? The backstory showed her arriving at the gates of Alexandria as if she just drifted in that way but do you think she was planted by the Wolves? If so, for what purpose?


Personally I'm leaning towards her being a red herring. Either that or the show runners were planning to make her a one of the Wolves and changed their minds. It could still go either way though.

We only had segments of Enid's backstory. And her talk with Carl could be interpreted in a couple of different ways. Unless I missed something, it's still open enough for her to either be 'just surviving somehow' or have found a way to survive with the wolves.


----------



## WineKitty

Fever Dream said:


> Personally I'm leaning towards her being a red herring. Either that or the show runners were planning to make her a one of the Wolves and changed their minds. It could still go either way though.
> 
> We only had segments of Enid's backstory. And her talk with Carl could be interpreted in a couple of different ways. Unless I missed something, it's still open enough for her to either be 'just surviving somehow' or have found a way to survive with the wolves.


Well that is true enough, it wasn't an elaborate backstory. Yeah, I have a feeling there is more to JSS than just showing up at the gates of Alexandria.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Personally I'm leaning towards her being a red herring. Either that or the show runners were planning to make her a one of the Wolves and changed their minds. It could still go either way though.
> 
> We only had segments of Enid's backstory. And her talk with Carl could be interpreted in a couple of different ways. Unless I missed something, it's still open enough for her to either be 'just surviving somehow' or have found a way to survive with the wolves.





WineKitty said:


> Well that is true enough, it wasn't an elaborate backstory. Yeah, I have a feeling there is more to JSS than just showing up at the gates of Alexandria.


I thought she was a wolf, but I don't think so. I mean, why isn't she all culted up? Plus they'd kill her if she didn't stay. She did act really calm during the invasion, but maybe because she's seen way too much stuff already.

I'll say it again, I believe she'll end up in Negan's camp. She'll get maybe cultish with them. I could see her mentality doing that. But also seeing her being held captive. Maybe Stockholme, though she's strong at thinking for herself.

OK, we all agree that Enid is pretty cool and pretty interesting now. Got it.


----------



## Fever Dream

To be fair, the wolves probably wouldn't send the guy who ate the wrong end of Morgan's staff in to spy on Alexandria. They would use someone who appeared more trustworthy and sane. Someone like Enid. 

Enid might have never bought into the wolves craziness. Maybe that caught her and that was Enid's best option at the time.

In any case she was clear that she didn't think Alexandria is defendable and that she didn't feel safe there.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> To be fair, the wolves probably wouldn't send the guy who ate the wrong end of Morgan's staff in to spy on Alexandria. They would use someone who appeared more trustworthy and sane. Someone like Enid.
> 
> Enid might have never bought into the wolves craziness. Maybe that caught her and that was Enid's best option at the time.
> 
> In any case she was clear that she didn't think Alexandria is defendable and that she didn't feel safe there.


Hrm. Maybe.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought she was a wolf, but I don't think so. I mean, why isn't she all culted up? Plus they'd kill her if she didn't stay. She did act really calm during the invasion, but maybe because she's seen way too much stuff already.
> 
> I'll say it again, I believe she'll end up in Negan's camp. She'll get maybe cultish with them. I could see her mentality doing that. But also seeing her being held captive. Maybe Stockholme, though she's strong at thinking for herself.
> 
> OK, we all agree that Enid is pretty cool and pretty interesting now. Got it.





Fever Dream said:


> Personally I'm leaning towards her being a red herring. Either that or the show runners were planning to make her a one of the Wolves and changed their minds. It could still go either way though.
> 
> We only had segments of Enid's backstory. And her talk with Carl could be interpreted in a couple of different ways. Unless I missed something, it's still open enough for her to either be 'just surviving somehow' or have found a way to survive with the wolves.


You both have good points on this matter. I'm not sure which way it is going to go yet either.

*Fever Dream*- I agree that Enid and Carl's conversation when they were in the kitchen could be interpreted in different ways as of right now. Enid said "This place is too big to defend. That's how WE......" Then Carl interrupts her.

Now was she talking about her and Carl being able to sneak out past the wall like they did before or did the "we" mean how the wolves were able to get in and that she is one of them?

Also what we saw of her limited backstory could be expanded on later, I agree with that. And that Just Survive Somehow could've meant she had to join a band of people as savage and bad as the Wolves to survive.

*JustThisGuy*- I agree that Enid could wind up running into Negan's camp later on after she runs away. Enid did give Carl the big set of keys when she could've easily passed it off to one of the wolves. Also if she was one of the Wolves then her main mission should've been as a spy.

So why didn't she tell the Wolves that the people of Alexandria had guns and where exactly to find them? It would seem she would've told or let them know where the armory was so they could make a concentrated attack for that building. However that didn't happen as it seemed more of a random killing raid. So what you said makes sense as well.

I guess we'll see how it all plays out. I'm really liking this season so far. I just hope they can keep up this momentum.


----------



## markwalters2

I have a question: Is it really so easy to stab someone in the head? Because it all looks so casual to me, especially those who just died. Thought the skull will be a tad harder to penetrate..


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought she was a wolf, but I don't think so. I mean, why isn't she all culted up? Plus they'd kill her if she didn't stay. She did act really calm during the invasion, but maybe because she's seen way too much stuff already.
> 
> I'll say it again, I believe she'll end up in Negan's camp. She'll get maybe cultish with them. I could see her mentality doing that. But also seeing her being held captive. Maybe Stockholme, though she's strong at thinking for herself.
> 
> OK, we all agree that Enid is pretty cool and pretty interesting now. Got it.


If she wasn't a mole then that's definitely a possibility. I could see the wolves using her as a hostage. Or trying to indoctrinate her. As you said, she tends to think for herself.

Yeah, Enid has too much potential as a character for her to leave Alexandria and never be seen again. She will probably be around until midseason at the very least. Where ever she ends up I hope she has some wet naps.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Seegan said:


> Morgan and The Wolves from last night's episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It is interesting how Enid had all those keys to the place. Not making her suspect, because he would've shared them with The Wolves if she had to. You know, for the armory. I just think she's always keyed up to survive, even when things were calm in Alexandria. Which is why she'd jump the wall a lot. It felt more like home. Surviving, that is. Surviving to her is home. Weird to think about.


----------



## Darktower776

I'm also wondering about the timing of the Wolves' raid. Did they somehow know that Rick and co. were out, thus making it a prime time to attack Alexandria when their forces are split?

Were they spying on them for a while? Or was it all some sort of unfortunate coincidence?


----------



## Fever Dream

Darktower776 said:


> I'm also wondering about the timing of the Wolves' raid. Did they somehow know that Rick and co. were out, thus making it a prime time to attack Alexandria when their forces are split?
> 
> Were they spying on them for a while? Or was it all some sort of unfortunate coincidence?


I doubt that it was a coincidence. Aaron found those photos so the wolves have have definitely been spying on them. The amount of work that went into trying to heard the walkers away wouldn't have gone unnoticed either.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Anyone think Carl will lose an eye? Spoiler for comics. Ah well.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I'm late but that last episode was crazy. Don't know what the hell Morgan was thinking letting the Wolves go. Also, what was with the backpack with those photos?

I hope tonight's episode can keep the momentum going.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm late but that last episode was crazy. Don't know what the hell Morgan was thinking letting the Wolves go. Also, what was with the backpack with those photos?
> 
> I hope tonight's episode can keep the momentum going.


Remember last season when Daryl and Aaron (I think? The gay guy) went on a run and set off that trap with all the walkers in the truck trailers? Aaron dropped his bag, which had all those photos of Alexandria of it, because he uses them to recruit people. Never went back for it and the Wolves found it when they were resetting their trap.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> Remember last season when Daryl and Aaron (I think? The gay guy) went on a run and set off that trap with all the walkers in the truck trailers? Aaron dropped his bag, which had all those photos of Alexandria of it, because he uses them to recruit people. Never went back for it and the Wolves found it when they were resetting their trap.


OK! I was forgetting that part for some reason.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Anyone think Carl will lose an eye? Spoiler for comics. Ah well.


From what I have learned that is an important development for Carl's character in the comics. I am hoping they follow that path. Wouldn't in be Deanna who shoots him?


----------



## Fever Dream

MondKrabbe said:


> Remember last season when Daryl and Aaron (I think? The gay guy) went on a run and set off that trap with all the walkers in the truck trailers? Aaron dropped his bag, which had all those photos of Alexandria of it, because he uses them to recruit people. Never went back for it and the Wolves found it when they were resetting their trap.


Good catch. I had forgot about that too. That explains a lot and it makes that scene at the end even more tragic. Maybe next time Aaron will leave the brochure at home.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

MondKrabbe said:


> Remember last season when Daryl and Aaron (I think? The gay guy) went on a run and set off that trap with all the walkers in the truck trailers? Aaron dropped his bag, which had all those photos of Alexandria of it, because he uses them to recruit people. Never went back for it and the Wolves found it when they were resetting their trap.


yo I totally forgot about that. Makes sense now


----------



## Charmander

Morgan was just annoying in the last episode. That should have acted as the turning point for when he realised that the humans were ****tier than the walkers and decided to help kill them. The fact some of them got away with the guns under his watch will come back to haunt him.
And also, taking on 5 or 6 Wolves with a fancy stick? This isn't Doctor Who!


----------



## IveGotToast

markwalters2 said:


> I have a question: Is it really so easy to stab someone in the head? Because it all looks so casual to me, especially those who just died. Thought the skull will be a tad harder to penetrate..


Depends. At the back of your head, where the skull meets the neck has soft tissue, and so do the temples right behind your eyes. It would be easy there. Everywhere else...no.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> From what I have learned that is an important development for Carl's character in the comics. I am hoping they follow that path. Wouldn't in be Deanna who shoots him?


Not sure. It'll be an accidental shooting.


----------



## Fever Dream

It will probably happen. From what I understand there were practical as well as budget concerns about Rick losing a hand. They shouldn't have the same issues here.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> It will probably happen. From what I understand there were practical as well as budget concerns about Rick losing a hand. They shouldn't have the same issues here.


I can see the nickname "Lil Governor" now.

#LilGovernor


----------



## Fever Dream

^lol










Don't mess with Lil Gov.

In one more season or two he won't be so Lil though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> In one more season or two he won't be so Lil though.


Love that pic.

Yea, I'd like a romance between him and Enid. I thought it'd be Beth, but nope. Then it was Beth and almost Daryl, then dead. Hopefully Enid doesn't die anytime soon. She's seriously my favorite new character.


----------



## WineKitty

I think Enid is shaping up to be akin to the Sophia character in the books. I believe it's the leader of Alexandria ( a guy in the books, Deanna on the show) that accidentally shoots him in some kind of fight with another community.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I can see the nickname "Lil Governor" now.
> 
> #LilGovernor


LOL! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Daveyboy

Holy crap.........


----------



## Gojira

Wwwwwwttttttffffffffffff!!!!!!!! %`^\>[®*]||<[*]


----------



## MondKrabbe

Glenn! Nobaseballbat,nobaseballbat,notbylucille,nooooooooooo


7:59, I hope Morgan is ****ing happy now too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I have a feeling Glenn's not dead and it was Nicholas' body being shredded. Intestines don't come out of a chest. He simply couldn't move to respond to Rick or start that fire (yet). Bloody red herring.

Me thinks Glenn'll keep low and crawl out of the horde, start a fire that'll help Rick.


----------



## Gojira

Anybody else notice something conspicuously absent from The Talking Dead's "In Memorium"???



JustThisGuy said:


> I have a feeling Glenn's not dead and it was Nicholas' body being shredded. Intestines don't come out of a chest. He simply couldn't move to respond to Rick or start that fire (yet). Bloody red herring.
> 
> Me thinks Glenn'll keep low and crawl out of the horde, start a fire that'll help Rick.


My first instinct was that Nicholas fell on top of him. Maybe it's just wishful thinking though /:


----------



## MondKrabbe

JustThisGuy said:


> I have a feeling Glenn's not dead and it was Nicholas' body being shredded. Intestines don't come out of a chest. He simply couldn't move to respond to Rick or start that fire (yet). Bloody red herring.
> 
> Me thinks Glenn'll keep low and crawl out of the horde, start a fire that'll help Rick.














Gojira said:


> Anybody else notice something conspicuously absent from The Talking Dead's "In Memorium"???


Yes, and now I need to see the scene again, because evidently, I'm missing something?


----------



## mca90guitar

JustThisGuy said:


> I have a feeling Glenn's not dead and it was Nicholas' body being shredded. Intestines don't come out of a chest. He simply couldn't move to respond to Rick or start that fire (yet). Bloody red herring.
> 
> Me thinks Glenn'll keep low and crawl out of the horde, start a fire that'll help Rick.


They do come from right below the chest or you can reach them through the ribs if you break the diaphram which isnt hard to do .

Its possible but I still dont think he is dead.


----------



## IveGotToast

Nooooooo


----------



## Jesuszilla

that was hard to watch


----------



## KelsKels

I wonder if he is actually dead.. but hey.. is everyone still mad at me?

Didn't watch talking dead. Only have so long to be awake and play AC. They pronounce him dead or no?


----------



## MondKrabbe

Yep ok, it's a becoming a debate that he hasn't died. The only possible thing I see is he slides under the dumpster. I really need to see the scene again now. But I'm 99% sure he's done.



KelsKels said:


> I wonder if he is actually dead.. but hey.. is everyone still mad at me?
> 
> Didn't watch talking dead. Only have so long to be awake and play AC. They pronounce him dead or no?


They think he's dead, but the in memoriam thingy, they stopped at Nicholas and the final quote was like "please don't let it be true"


----------



## alienbird

How could he not be dead? He was completely swarmed. Even if it wasn't him they ripped apart (I'm almost positive it was), there is no way he could escape that alive.

Stay tuned for the next episode.


----------



## Fledgling

He's not dead. :lol

It'll be an asspull why he survived, but I'll enjoy the meltdowns in the meantime.


----------



## Daveyboy

KelsKels said:


> I wonder if he is actually dead.. but hey.. is everyone still mad at me?
> 
> Didn't watch talking dead. Only have so long to be awake and play AC. They pronounce him dead or no?


It's kind of strange. 
The writers didn't say for sure. They just said we would see Glen again, maybe in flashbacks or something...

I don't know why they didn't just say Yea,he's dead??

I hope it's not one of those cheesy dream things. 
That would be worse.. Guess they like the buzz..

RIP.. He's dead...


----------



## WineKitty

I literally started to cry!!!! I love Glenn!!! I was screaming "NOOOO!!!" at the TV.

But I don't think it was him being ripped to shreds after watching that scene again. I think it was Nicholas. 

But the thing is how could anyone escape that...they were completely overrun. OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesuszilla

Do people watch the talking dead? I've never watched


----------



## Gojira

MondKrabbe said:


> Yep ok, it's a becoming a debate that he hasn't died. The only possible thing I see is he slides under the dumpster. I really need to see the scene again now. But I'm 99% sure he's done.
> 
> *They think he's dead, but the in memoriam thingy, they stopped at Nicholas and the final quote was like "please don't let it be true"*


Im so on the fence... his whole head was exposed... and how da **** is he supposed to even get out of there??? A body on top of you is not going to do much...

But, his exclusion from the "in memorium", plus the "Please don't let it be true..." pulls me in the other direction...

The memorium thing could be some kind of plot device, Scott Gimple the producer said there will still be at least some elements of Glenns story in the rest of the season. How that occurs... :stu


----------



## Gojira

WineKitty said:


> I literally started to cry!!!! I love Glenn!!! I was screaming "NOOOO!!!" at the TV.
> 
> *But I don't think it was him being ripped to shreds after watching that scene again. I think it was Nicholas.
> 
> But the thing is how could anyone escape that...they were completely overrun. OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yes, I think its quite possible Nicholas fell on top of him, but still, his head was exposed. Plus, absolutely, they were completely overrun... how would he possibly escape... let alone stay alive??


----------



## Gojira

Fledgling said:


> He's not dead. :lol
> 
> *It'll be an asspull why he survived*, but I'll enjoy the meltdowns in the meantime.


Haha, probably! XD


----------



## CiciRomance

I'm not sure what to believe! Is Glenn dead or not? I did watch Talking Dead and they didn't say he was officially dead. And he's going to appear in the coming episodes. But is he going to be alive? In pieces? A walker? I'm just done this episode lol.


----------



## CiciRomance

Im not 'sure what to believe! Is Glenn dead or not? I did watch Talking Dead and they didn't say he was officially dead. And he's going to appear in the coming episodes. But is he going to be alive? In pieces? A walker? I'm just done this episode lol.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Yeah, I'm not feeling good about this. I love the show, but it has some pretty iffy writing at times, and if he survives, it's going to be ridiculous...


Also, again, Good job Morgan, you almost got Rick killed.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jesuszilla said:


> Do people watch the talking dead? I've never watched


I've never missed an episode. It's season 5 of Talking Dead. It usually varies from episode of TWD to guests, but usually more hits than misses.



MondKrabbe said:


> Yeah, I'm not feeling good about this. I love the show, but it has some pretty iffy writing at times, and if he survives, it's going to be ridiculous...
> 
> Also, again, Good job Morgan, you almost got Rick killed.


Yeah, that was the Wolf that picked up the handgun. Sigh. Morgan. I love'em, but he's gotta make some hard choices.


----------



## KelsKels

Yeah I'm leaning towards him being dead. I'm hoping he's not... But there's just no way. Since Maggie is probably pregnant he will maybe show up in flashbacks or something. It'll be really hard to watch if he shows up as a walker later.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Analyze while you can.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I hope Glenn isn't dead because he's Glenn man and he had one of the more standout deaths in the comics

I want him to be dead because killing off a character on the 3rd episode of the season is a very ballsy move.

I also dug the dumbass line in the episode.


----------



## Kiba

Jesuszilla said:


> I hope Glenn isn't dead because he's Glenn man and he had one of the more standout deaths in the comics
> 
> I want him to be dead because killing off a character on the 3rd episode of the season is a very ballsy move.
> 
> I also dug the dumbass line in the episode.


I kind of hope he is. I totally dug his character but i mean... If they pull something lame like he somehow manages to sneak under the trashcan while the walkers are eating the other guy. That would be such a chicken **** thing to do. I'd lose a lot of respect for the show.


----------



## Gojira

Im wondering if maybe Glenn will be mortally wounded, but able to somehow set the fire, or shoot off a flare before he finally dies, in order to save Rick.

It would probably be the most fitting ending for Glenn, to go out doing something selfless to save another's life. We all have to die sometime, better make it count for something when you do.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Yeeeeah, I'm not seeing Glenn survive without him jumping over a shark,


----------



## JustThisGuy

Yeah, I rewatched the scene. I think he's gone.


----------



## MiMiK

Ahha! What the acutklafksgja


----------



## mca90guitar

Where they are eating from is higher then his head buy a good amount, him being a skinny guy im guessing that they are eating cry babies body and glens rightfully freaking out.

Now given his situation he should be getting torn to shreds as well but with the walking dead and their way of making no sense alot of the time, he will escape somehow.

Also can someone please explain why getting bit by a walker turns you but having open wounds and being covered in zombie blood doesnt have the same affect?


----------



## MiMiK

theres no way Glenn made it out of there.


----------



## Fever Dream

If he is dead, I wonder if they will shift the beat down he had in the comics off on to another character?


----------



## WineKitty

I think they were eating Nicholas' body but it has to be that Glenn dies. Oh my God, I feel shell shocked. I did NOT see that coming!!!!!! I am devastated!

Even if he climbs out from under and goes under the trash dumpster there still is no way out. And Maggie is most likely pregnant.

I always watch talking dead. I hate the host and the format but get insight more often than not. Tonight it helped me process the events. I am still not very happy about it though. But frankly I had a feeling Glenn's days were numbered and to be true to the story, someone major HAD to die. We were all just waiting for Negan though and the bat, Lucille.


----------



## WineKitty

SIDENOTE: Wasn't able to get this page to come up for hours. SAS really sucks these days as far as being slow or locked up completely. So over that.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I rewatched the scene. I think he's gone.


I think it's nicholas's body that is getting eaten but there is just no way out from that, with that many walkers he was next up on the menu. RIP Glenn. I am heartbroken.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Kiba said:


> I kind of hope he is. I totally dug his character but i mean... If they pull something lame like he somehow manages to sneak under the trashcan while the walkers are eating the other guy. That would be such a chicken **** thing to do. I'd lose a lot of respect for the show.


Yeah that would way to implosible for how that show is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesuszilla

If Glenn isn't dead then I'll record myself doing something crazy of your choice on this very thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I rewatched the scene. I think he's gone.


More than likely he is dead. There are a number of ways that they could still save Glenn, but it would probably come off as contrived.


----------



## WhoDey85

Sad times. It was a fitting death for Glenn. Trying to save the guy that he should have cared the least about. 

Nicholas weighing down Glenn all the way to the end.


----------



## Perkins

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Glenn became lunch meat. Even with the body on top of him he was still _completely _swarmed from every which way. There's no way he could've just slid and slithered away like a snake from that madness. Plus he was trapped under the body, which would've deterred his escape even more. As the camera was pulling away you couldn't even see him any more as the zombies were already totally hovering and absorbing him.


----------



## SaladDays

Glenn (currently RIP), is reborn through pregnant Maggie's womb..
She dies in the process thus providing the blood sacrifice needed in order for the ONE TRUE KING of Alexandria, GlennzorAhai, the sweet runner prince that was promised, to rise again and conquer the dead!


----------



## SaladDays

no but really they foreshadowed this kind of a death from the end of last season.I wonder who's going to get Glenn's death in the comics now lol


----------



## Daveyboy

Probably have to wait weeks to find out if he's really dead anyway..

Promos for next week looks like a boring Morgan marathon..........


----------



## markwalters2

Both Glenn and Jon Snow are dead.


----------



## markwalters2

Perkins said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Glenn became lunch meat. Even with the body on top of him he was still _completely _swarmed from every which way. There's no way he could've just slid and slithered away like a snake from that madness. Plus he was trapped under the body, which would've deterred his escape even more. As the camera was pulling away you couldn't even see him any more as the zombies were already totally hovering and absorbing him.





Daveyboy said:


> Probably have to wait weeks to find out if he's really dead anyway..
> 
> Promos for next week looks like a boring Morgan marathon..........


These two articles provide a pretty strong case for Glenn being alive...spoiler

http://www.twdenthusiasts.com/2015/10/25/did-glenn-really-die-on-the-walking-dead/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...ng-dead-death-for-real-all-signs-point-to-no/


----------



## MondKrabbe

markwalters2 said:


> These two articles provide a pretty strong case for Glenn being alive...spoiler
> 
> http://www.twdenthusiasts.com/2015/10/25/did-glenn-really-die-on-the-walking-dead/
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...ng-dead-death-for-real-all-signs-point-to-no/


Yeah there are strong cases for him being alive, but I don't see how it's done without extremely bad writing...


----------



## JustThisGuy

mca90guitar said:


> Also can someone please explain why getting bit by a walker turns you but having open wounds and being covered in zombie blood doesnt have the same affect?


Pus and blood don't affect if you get it in your mouth or whatever. The mouth has the virus in it, which is why a zombie bite won't heal and you'll die from the infection. Though mentioned was something about Rick's hand getting infected in some way, but unsure.



WineKitty said:


> SIDENOTE: Wasn't able to get this page to come up for hours. SAS really sucks these days as far as being slow or locked up completely. So over that.


You, too? Man, SAS has been so slow and stupid for me. I thought it was my connection or computer, but no, it's this site. I've contacted mods and they look at my page but don't respond. I go to YouTube and it works fine, I come here, basically an all text site, and it goes bat**** crazy at working.



SaladDays said:


> no but really they foreshadowed this kind of a death from the end of last season.I wonder who's going to get Glenn's death in the comics now lol


How'd they foreshadow it?

Also, I'm still for Abraham getting beaten by Lucille. I can see him laughing while he's bludgeoned to death too. Abe is hardcore. He just doesn't have the bat.



MondKrabbe said:


> Yeah there are strong cases for him being alive, but I don't see how it's done without extremely bad writing...


I liked the episode, but this death was kind of bad writing. It was too Nicholas focused and then Glenn died. That's what it felt like. Idk. Needs a Maggie reaction for it to sink in for me. I just think they handled this death weakly. My opinion. Didn't...ahem...kill the episode for me.


----------



## Darktower776

Damn! That was such a pointless, weak death scene if Glenn is truly dead. I was like "No!" when he fell off the dumpster with Nicholas but the scene lacked punch. No impact for me really. I'm hoping he is still alive but don't see how he could've made it out of there. When they were on the dumpster they could've tried to jump to the fence on their right side. I think they could've made it as it didn't show zombies on that side. But they already fell off the dumpster so moot point now.


----------



## MCCyves

He is dead there is not doubt about it. I cant see him live through this.


----------



## Gojira

Did anybody notice the perfectly good set of stairs in the alley they could have ran up and made a zombie body wall to protect them while they climb on the roof and wait for the herd to pass??

I mean, the actor that plays Nicholas is even sitting on those steps when he gives his interview for The Talking Dead!! :doh

I think Glenn will be dead following what did occur, but that he may have one last heroic act, like firing off the flare that draws the walkers away from Rick in the RV.


----------



## Darktower776

Gojira said:


> Did anybody notice the perfectly good set of stairs in the alley they could have ran up and made a zombie body wall to protect them while they climb on the roof and wait for the herd to pass??
> 
> I mean, the actor that plays Nicholas is even sitting on those steps when he gives his interview for The Talking Dead!! :doh
> 
> I think Glenn will be dead following what did occur, but their is more story that will play out.


Yeah I saw those stairs in the alley as well and was shouting at the TV about them. Lol. There was some junk piled at the base of the steps in the episode I think but nothing two young guys with adrenaline going couldn't scramble over.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Darktower776 said:


> Damn! That was such a pointless, weak death scene if Glenn is truly dead. I was like "No!" when he fell off the dumpster with Nicholas but the scene lacked punch. No impact for me really. I'm hoping he is still alive but don't see how he could've made it out of there. When they were on the dumpster they could've tried to jump to the fence on their right side. I think they could've made it as it didn't show zombies on that side. But they already fell off the dumpster so moot point now.


It was barbwire and there were walkers on the other side. Might've been fewer, though.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> It was barbwire and there were walkers on the other side. Might've been fewer, though.


I rewatched the scene to make sure. Say Glenn and Nick are standing on the dumpster facing the zombies coming toward them down the alley with the fence at their back. That fence behind them has barbed wire and zombies on that side for sure. To their left is the brick wall of that building. But to their right is a fence with no barbed wire and no visible zombies.

Being on top of the dumpster, they could've made the jump up and over that fence pretty easily. There is a bit of short tree branches there but nothing serious. There might have been some zombies there, of course, but much better chances that way.


----------



## Gojira

Darktower776 said:


> I rewatched the scene to make sure. Say Glenn and Nick are standing on the dumpster facing the zombies coming toward them down the alley with the fence at their back. That fence behind them has barbed wire and zombies on that side for sure. To their left is the brick wall of that building. But to their right is a fence with no barbed wire and no visible zombies.
> 
> Being on top of the dumpster, they could've made the jump up and over that fence pretty easily. There is a bit of short tree branches there but nothing serious. There might have been some zombies there, of course, but much better chances that way.


I would take my chances with some barbed wire in the *** then crowd surf a zombie herd :O

Btw, no one has disgused the title of the episode... Nicholas's last words to Glenn..."Thank you"... what is the significance of them?

Imo, Nicholas had begun to feel the weight of his actions - the consequences of the guilt for leaving behind his own people in past runs to save himself. He had to confront a walker in this episode that was someone he had left behind during a run for supplies.

So, he had been going crazy, hearing voices and stuff during the episode. BUT, on the dumpster, I believe he had a realization... he is staring of dazed and panicked into the crowd of walkers and realizes - he is no better than one of them. He IS just like the dead - he has killed, and has become the walking dead himself. So when he turns to Glenn and says "thank you", he basically meant, "I understand what I am now. Thank you for bringing me to this moment where I can finally see it. I AM dead. I'm basically one of them."


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm conflicted. I'm watching vids and things... Glenn might make it out. He was reported to be in costume and shooting past that episode. He could be alive.


----------



## Fever Dream

Darktower776 said:


> I rewatched the scene to make sure. Say Glenn and Nick are standing on the dumpster facing the zombies coming toward them down the alley with the fence at their back. That fence behind them has barbed wire and zombies on that side for sure. To their left is the brick wall of that building. But to their right is a fence with no barbed wire and no visible zombies.
> 
> Being on top of the dumpster, they could've made the jump up and over that fence pretty easily. There is a bit of short tree branches there but nothing serious. There might have been some zombies there, of course, but much better chances that way.


Yeah, or (as is already pointed out) tried to jump the fence with barbed wire. Or even rolled around in zombie goo enough to pass as zombies and make it past the worst of the hoard. I understand what they were trying to do, but it was still a slightly cheap way to kill off Glenn.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I think he's crawling under the dumpster. :O

Good reaction at 6:15


----------



## MondKrabbe

Ok, so I've gone back to the horrid nest of IMDB to see what's going on over there. This is what I've seen

1. Glenn gets under the dumpster, which appears to have a very big space underneath, without getting bit in the process and without being seen by walkers to follow him under. Then.......something distracts them all away, I guess.

2. Nick is, for some reason, hallucinating shooting himself and falling on top of Glenn and getting torn to pieces on top of him.
:stu:stu:stu:stu


----------



## Daveyboy

I think Glen will return as a Walker..

Then they won't kill him right away so they can take family picks when the kid is born....


Haha. That's so wrong....


----------



## Robot the Human

If Glenn is dead, then how will the group find closure and evidence of that? It's unlikely they will return to the dumpster, kill all the walkers, and be like "Oh, look. It's Glenn's shoe". For all they know, he could be separated from the group or kidnapped. It just doesn't make sense. I'm not convinced. It seemed almost a little too obvious with the watch scene and talking to Rick on the walkie-talkie. Nice try, writers.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> I think Glen will return as a Walker..
> 
> Then they won't kill him right away so they can take family picks when the kid is born....
> 
> Haha. That's so wrong....


 Haha! Yeah. Like those old-timey photos with the dead, except undead.



Robot the Human said:


> If Glenn is dead, then how will the group find closure and evidence of that? It's unlikely they will return to the dumpster, kill all the walkers, and be like "Oh, look. It's Glenn's shoe". For all they know, he could be separated from the group or kidnapped. It just doesn't make sense. I'm not convinced. It seemed almost a little too obvious with the watch scene and talking to Rick on the walkie-talkie. Nice try, writers.


Yea, I instantly thought that when it went to commercial break last night. I started to think he was dead, but I think he'll just be MIA for a couple of episodes, then stumble up to Alexandria at some point with Maggie's big sigh of relief.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I think he's crawling under the dumpster. :O


Hmm.. It's difficult to tell for sure. We do lose sight of his face and it does kind of look like he is moving under the dumpter. It could be a trick of light and shadows though.

In other news, is it possible Rick might lose a hand after all? I assume that he will be fine. It just looks like the machete got him, even though he shoved his hand almost into that zombies skull. If they do go that route in brings into question any instance were someone had open wounds and then was covered in zombie blood and parts, and didn't turn.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

holy ****! That was like one of the saddest moments on the show... him and Nicholas were just starting to form a bond. If Glenn somehow survived, he's gonna be ****ed up. First Noah, now this. Jeez. 

I don't know how I'd feel about him coming back though... I like his character but I feel like it would take away from the impact of that scene.

Also, were those Wolves outside the RV that Rick shot at? It looked like some regular people to me.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Daveyboy said:


> Probably have to wait weeks to find out if he's really dead anyway..
> 
> Promos for next week looks like a boring Morgan marathon..........


yeah, not too crazy about those types of episodes on TWD. They usually just feel like filler. Maybe they'll do it right for once though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fever Dream

Twelve Keyz said:


> Also, were those Wolves outside the RV that Rick shot at? It looked like some regular people to me.


I'm pretty sure it was the same group that Morgan had chased off.


----------



## markwalters2

Why does Steven Yeun's IMDB credit him with so many episodes?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3081796/








While Michael Traynor's ends at the last one?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1290115/


----------



## JDsays

There's a really good theory I saw on some website (I think it was io9). To paraphrase what I read, the director of the show wanted to draw a parallel of this episode to when Rick was under the tank in season 1 and managed to survive because the horse distracted the zombies. Rick was on the walkie talkie with Glenn (In season 1). Anyways if Glenn did die, as many have said, it would be a pointless value. Either they have to give Glenn some meaningful way to go out, where his death was necessary or if the theories are right, Glenn managed to escape, via an open manhole under the dumpster.


----------



## Gojira

JDsays said:


> There's a really good theory I saw on some website (I think it was io9). To paraphrase what I read, the director of the show wanted to draw a parallel of this episode to when Rick was under the tank in season 1 and managed to survive because the horse distracted the zombies. Rick was on the walkie talkie with Glenn (In season 1). Anyways if Glenn did die, as many have said, it would be a pointless value. Either they have to give Glenn some meaningful way to go out, where his death was necessary or if the theories are right, Glenn managed to escape, via an open manhole under the dumpster.


Honestly, if Glenn were to have died just like that - how he fell into the crowd of walkers - I think I would end up appreciating the nihilistic nature of it in hindsight after the show has ended.

That is really the spirit of TWD anyway: No matter how good or bad you are, you are still the walking dead, either way.


----------



## JDsays

I just re-watched the very first episode of TWD, and the scene with the tank. Let me tell you, it looks exactly like Sunday's episode.

https://danieldefo.ru/storage/images/2013/09/12/full/tank_exterior.jpg


----------



## herk

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

i think he's dead for real, and i think it makes sense with the story they've been telling with him and the show in general as of late, and overall too. someone pointed out that glenn is pretty much the only character who has never killed another human being, and being that good in this world for so long, it's bound to catch up with you. not just that but how much he goes out of his way to look after people, even strangers, constantly putting himself at risk to do so, it was just his time i think. he tried with nicholas, and to an extent he succeeded in showing him that you can be good and brave and still survive, but ultimately you're going to find yourself in situations where, like rick said to him at the beginning of the episode, when push comes to shove you can only look after yourself and maybe your closest friends and family, and you have to leave people to fend for themselves if you want to keep your life. alexandria was too good to be true, even with rick and his group toughening them up and looking after it. it's too big, there are too many people to look after, it's too comfortable. it's not supposed to be here, like the wolves stated. they're about to wake up back into the real world, and glenn was the necessary sacrifice for them to realize that, as i do think they'll find him as a zombie at some point, and that's where the big emotional catharsis will be, and why he didn't show up in the in memoriam segment on talking dead. but still whyyyyyyyyyyy noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ;(


----------



## WineKitty

I think he really is dead.

To the very end, Glenn stuck to his principles, giving Nicholas a chance he really didn't deserve. But Glenn always believed in redemption.

There were so many little things sewn into the episodes. Glenn calling Rick "Dumbass" on the radio, hearkening back to season 1 in Atlanta, using the quote of "we all have jobs to do" and pulling out Herschel's watch. 

Glenn died trying to save someone so I don't see that as a pointless death. Mind you I am NOT happy about it at all. I am still trying to process it. I will admit I was really broken up by this turn of events. 

And if next week's episode is a Morgan only episode I think that is a really stupid move by the writers. While under a different circumstance I would love to see Morgan's backstory and what changed him from the pained man aching from the loss of his son we remember from season 3 to the Zen-like pacifist he is now...playing that episode on the heels of this episode with Glenn (and the ambiguity that they have veiled it in) and Rick about to be overtaken by the herd in the RV is a ridiculous move. I am all for keeping the story interesting and keeping the fans on their toes but most people are going to be very disappointed if they have to wait weeks to find out if the heroic Glenn Rhee is really done.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I think he really is dead.
> 
> To the very end, Glenn stuck to his principles, giving Nicholas a chance he really didn't deserve. But Glenn always believed in redemption.
> 
> There were so many little things sewn into the episodes. Glenn calling Rick "Dumbass" on the radio, hearkening back to season 1 in Atlanta, using the quote of "we all have jobs to do" and pulling out Herschel's watch.
> 
> Glenn died trying to save someone so I don't see that as a pointless death. Mind you I am NOT happy about it at all. I am still trying to process it. I will admit I was really broken up by this turn of events.
> 
> And if next week's episode is a Morgan only episode I think that is a really stupid move by the writers. While under a different circumstance I would love to see Morgan's backstory and what changed him from the pained man aching from the loss of his son we remember from season 3 to the Zen-like pacifist he is now...playing that episode on the heels of this episode with Glenn (and the ambiguity that they have veiled it in) and Rick about to be overtaken by the herd in the RV is a ridiculous move. I am all for keeping the story interesting and keeping the fans on their toes but most people are going to be very disappointed if they have to wait weeks to find out if the heroic Glenn Rhee is really done.


I think if they pace Morgan's story well enough, it'll be a good episode without feeling like filler. They do this sometimes. Give us a breather with other character/story material. But yea, I could see some being all to unhappy about the two week wait for Glenn and Rick's fate.

Also, I'm back to my original assumption that Glenn is not dead. He was shown on set with a character named Jesus that's upcoming, so... Hrm. Hard to say. And the shot looked in-scene, not just him on the sidelines hanging out with actors.

The shock and horror and upset fans...


----------



## WineKitty

The thing is how...how does one survive with about 500 walkers in the alley, who see you because you are under a body they are already munching, with a 10 foot fence on two sides of you (walkers on one side), a building on the other...Climbing under the dumpster would only buy you seconds at best and that would be hard to do with a 200 pound body on top of you (although getting lighter by the moment). The only way to save Glenn would involved really bad writing. It's not that I am hoping Glenn is dead but I hope they don't get stupid about it either. And I would love nothing more than to see Morgan's backstory but again it's just really poor timing to put it when everyone has been blindsided by the Glenn storyline. Fans want/need resolution on this.


----------



## Charmander

Robot the Human said:


> If Glenn is dead, then how will the group find closure and evidence of that? It's unlikely they will return to the dumpster, kill all the walkers, and be like "Oh, look. It's Glenn's shoe". For all they know, he could be separated from the group or kidnapped. It just doesn't make sense. I'm not convinced. It seemed almost a little too obvious with the watch scene and talking to Rick on the walkie-talkie. Nice try, writers.


I think he dropped Hershel's watch. They could also see him as a walker, though that'd be unlikely considering how many there were. (It only took one fat walker to devour Lori completely)

From the way the camera panned away it makes it seem as if there's more to come. Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but we might return to Glenn rolling under the dumpster at the start of the next episode. Because I can't see them killing a major character off without the audience seeing it, and it seems cheap if that really is how it ends.

And Steven Yeun was also seen filming scenes supposedly with a character who hasn't yet been introduced, so unless those are flashback scenes, there's still hope.

Still, it's pretty ridiculous if Glenn did manage to get out of that scenario. Even if Nicholas was on top of him they'd pay more attention to a screaming human than a dead or quiet one, like when Shane shot Otis in the leg. He's also trapped in that alleyway and 500 walkers aren't suddenly going to turn and walk away. They'll just keep stumbling round that area.

He might also just get bitten or get something torn off, and then manage to stumble back to Alexandria to say goodbye to Maggie. Because poor Maggie wasn't able to say goodbye to her father or her sister either!

And on a side note I was also sad to see Nicholas go. I liked him more than Noah lol.


----------



## Charmander

SaladDays said:


> no but really they foreshadowed this kind of a death from the end of last season.I wonder who's going to get Glenn's death in the comics now lol


Probably Abraham though it won't have the same impact. 

Abe was my favourite character in the comics but he hasn't really done anything for me in the show.

I say Abraham because he's probably the safest character they can use. Though I think Daryl would be perfect for it, I can't see them wanting to get rid of him, and I can't see them doing it to a woman, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

where did Morgan say he learned that stuff?

A chair maker?
A chain n***a?

I didn't quite get that... :con



Charmander said:


> And on a side note I was also sad to see Nicholas go.


same here. His efforts to redeem himself made him likable.


----------



## Seegan

Twelve Keyz said:


> *where did Morgan say he learned that stuff?*
> 
> A chair maker?
> A chain n***a?
> 
> I didn't quite get that... :con
> 
> yeah, interesting how he ended up being likable.


A cheesemaker.


----------



## Robot the Human

Charmander said:


> And on a side note I was also sad to see Nicholas go. I liked him more than Noah lol.


Wow, you are the first person I've not heard say "glad that loser is gone", and actually I liked him too. I guess I mostly felt sorry for him. The moment they were wrestling around trying to kill each other, I somehow felt they could end up being best friends. It's a big lesson on second chances, and really I hate how the show has turned it into a "see what happens when you choose to forgive" kind of a thing. It would have made more sense if Nicholas could have zombie crowd surfed his way into saying thank you for Glenn. Either that or some other type of helpful sacrifice.

If Glenn survives, it will be interesting to see if he changes his policy on second chances. To be honest, Glenn seems perfectly capable of getting out of there alive. I'm the right kind of body type and in shape enough to possibly get out of a tight situation like that. Not only does Glenn have size and nimbleness in his favor, but he also has Maggie back there waiting for him. I wouldn't underestimate what people can do if they are scared and focused enough. I mean, the guy went from playing Portal and delivering pizzas to a pretty wife through an apocalyptic romance, so he's got a lot to lose in this new world. Dang, now I can't wait until Sunday.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Seegan said:


> A cheesemaker.


oh wow you're right, lol

that's equally weird.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Is the next episode 90 minutes?

Edit: Yes, it is.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Is the next episode 90 minutes?


Yeah, I think it is.


----------



## WineKitty

Looking forward to tonight's episode. I have come to terms with the fact that we aren't going to have any resolution of last week's cliff hangers. I am going to be interested in learning Morgan's backstory. It seems odd they are making an all-Morgan episode 90 minutes though. Does anyone have any real confirmation of that or is everyone just assuming that from the promos (as I did)?


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Looking forward to tonight's episode. I have come to terms with the fact that we aren't going to have any resolution of last week's cliff hangers. I am going to be interested in learning Morgan's backstory. It seems odd they are making an all-Morgan episode 90 minutes though. Does anyone have any real confirmation of that or is everyone just assuming that from the promos (as I did)?


I could be like the pilot with jumping back and forth from present to his past, and while in the present the story moves along. Which I think it might be like that. But story outside of Alexandria in shambles...probably not.


----------



## IveGotToast

I hope tonight's episode restores my love for Morgan. He used to be in my top 3 favorite characters, but now not so much. And it's not even because of his no killing rule. It's because of the way they are using Lennie James as an actor (In my opinion the best actor on the show.) I want less of him being a stick master and more of him being a human, like he was the first 2 times we saw him.






There hasn't been an emotional scene like this yet and there needs to be.

Or at least a scene like this.


----------



## alienbird

I'm not very interested in a Morgan episode right now. -.-

But all I know is they better not kill off Carol anytime soon, because I love her and she is my favorite.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Grand said:


> I'm not very interested in a Morgan episode right now. -.-
> 
> But all I know is they better not kill off Carol anytime soon, because I love her and she is my favorite.


I could see Carol getting killed because of Morgan. They conflict each other more than Rick and Morgan, imo.


----------



## alienbird

JustThisGuy said:


> I could see Carol getting killed because of Morgan. They conflict each other more than Rick and Morgan, imo.


I'm honestly not liking Morgan this season. If someone is trying to kill you and/or your group, you don't just let them go. He put everyone in danger by not killing part of the Wolves. It's too late to be kind like that. And if he gets Carol or anyone else killed, ugh... no.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Interesting episode, but no matter what, in this world, that rule just cannot apply. Rick tried taking the high road of making peace with the Governor, and he blew holes in the prison and killed Herschel. He killed, lied and manipulated to make himself the leader of a group and got people killed. Those men Rick encountered? Were going to rape and kill Carl and Michonne, beat Daryl to death, all for personal justice, despite being out of proportion. Terminus citizens were very comfortable about luring people to slaughter and eat them. Gareth's whole speech to Bob made pretty clear he enjoyed it and was being smug about eating Bob's leg in front of him. And now the Wolves, slaughtering, raiding, and butchering for fun. 

Every season, we see some villain, no matter how large or small, get let go, or they aren't confirmed dead, and they come back to wreak MAJOR havoc.


EDIT: Looks like next episode entails Maggie goes out looking for Glenn, (Aaron too I think). More than likely no confirmation of his fate until the week after.


----------



## Gojira

Social Anxiety related:

Eastman: "This is all about people. Everything in this life worth a damn is about people. It can't just be me. It can't just be you. You have to find other people. You can't stay here alone."


----------



## WhoDey85

This was one of my favorite episodes of the series.


----------



## IveGotToast

Really great episode. I know a bunch of people will hate it because it's slow, just like "Fly" is the lowest rated episode of Breaking Bad, but it was good. 

Funny thing about great performances. I didn't cry at all when Glenn supposedly died, but a tear came to my eye when Eastman said "I've come to believe ALL life is precious."


----------



## MondKrabbe

Actually, I think I should clarify. The episode was interesting, and I did enjoy it.....maybe except Eastman's carelessness, but yeah, I don't think no killing rule is going to fly for long.


----------



## mca90guitar

Sucked, plus all I could think about was Gothica when I saw him lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Good episode. Knew he didn't kill that wolf and was gonna interrogate him. I don't think that wolf is turning back to human. Nope. I think Eastman's philosophy of aikido is flawed. He said that out of 825 people he's seen, only 1 man was evil. B.S. 3% of the world's population are sociopaths. That's a pretty big number. And what, since the others didn't kill his family, they're not evil. Come on.

Though, like most of you, I disagree with the characters' thinking, they're both still fascinating.



mca90guitar said:


> Sucked, plus all I could think about was Gothica when I saw him lol.


Heh, yea, Gothika. I thought of Drew Carey Show. He's was Drew's crossdressing brother.


----------



## Fever Dream

IveGotToast said:


> Really great episode. I know a bunch of people will hate it because it's slow, just like "Fly" is the lowest rated episode of Breaking Bad, but it was good.
> 
> Funny thing about great performances. I didn't cry at all when Glenn supposedly died, but a tear came to my eye when Eastman said "I've come to believe ALL life is precious."


It was a slow episode, but it was a well paced "slow" episode. I never felt like the episode was dragging on. And I agree, it was a really good episode.

I still really like Morgan as a character. Even if his philosophy will probably end up get someone killed.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It's weird, this was a really good episode, but there isn't much to talk about.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> It's weird, this was a really good episode, but there isn't much to talk about.


I suppose not. It didn't really have many shocking moments or move the current plot along much. It's just a character piece.

If I took anything away from this episode, it's that Morgan is going to have a lot more struggles ahead trying to hold to his no kill policy. In the season premiere I sort of felt that every time Morgan told Rick that "he knows how things are" that he was conflicted. That maybe he was still trying to convince himself that his pacifism is correct. Even after his training with Eastman, Morgan didn't really didn't become a convert to his philosophy until the end of the episode. I just get the impression that Morgan hasn't had much time in between the time he left Eastman's cabin and the time he arrived in Alexandria. Maybe a few weeks. So he's still fairly new at this.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> I suppose not. It didn't really have many shocking moments or move the current plot along much. It's just a character piece.
> 
> If I took anything away from this episode, it's that Morgan is going to have a lot more struggles ahead trying to hold to his no kill policy. In the season premiere I sort of felt that every time Morgan told Rick that "he knows how things are" that he was conflicted. That maybe he was still trying to convince himself that his pacifism is correct. Even after his training with Eastman, Morgan didn't really didn't become a convert to his philosophy until the end of the episode. I just get the impression that Morgan hasn't had much time in between the time he left Eastman's cabin and the time he arrived in Alexandria. Maybe a few weeks. So he's still fairly new at this.


True. In Talking Dead they did mention possible symbolism at the end of episode 2 with Morgan literally walking down Carol's path as a metaphor near the end of the episode. Problem is that he was walking the opposite direction, so if there was symbolism, they got it wrong.

What has just occurred to me is that Negan would totally kill Morgan and Morgan would allow it because all life is precious. I could see Lucille beating the head in of Morgan before Glenn and now Abraham.

#GlennLives #LongLiveGlenn #Glennspiracy #GlennGate #NicholAss


----------



## WineKitty

I thought the episode was excellent. Once I reconciled myself to the fact that I wouldn't learn Rick or Glenn's fate this week I was able to really enjoy it. Excellent writing and acting. 

I was fascinated to learn Morgan's backstory. And the guy that played Eastman was outstanding. It clued us in to many things. Whether or not Morgan can hold onto this is questionable though.


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> I thought the episode was excellent. Once I reconciled myself to the fact that I wouldn't learn Rick or Glenn's fate this week I was able to really enjoy it. Excellent writing and acting.


They have been jumping back and forth with the story this season. So next week we will possibly get a resolution to Glenn and/or Rick's fate I'm okay with the plot being given to us biweekly so long as they pay if off.


----------



## markwalters2

Eastman basically committed suicide by letting the walker bite him. Too depressing to be with Morgan.


----------



## Fever Dream

markwalters2 said:


> Eastman basically committed suicide by letting the walker bite him. Too depressing to be with Morgan.


It was the weak point of the episode. It's hard to believe that someone as skilled as Eastman wouldn't be able to deal with just one walker in that situation. Unless he *actually* did allow the walker to bite him. Sort of him simultaneously making a point to Morgan and getting the punishment he feels that he deserves. Hmm...


----------



## JustThisGuy

I think Morgan will be Negan! Kiddding. I still think he'll be the one to bite it in the Negan arc next season. Or, hell, maybe by the end of this season.

I know where they're going next and it excites me. I think the gunshots will pull away the walkers eating NicholASS as Glenn hides under the dumpster. Then Glenn'll succeed with the flare and start a fire, pulling the herd away from Rick and everything'll be fine. *hugs knees/rocks back and forth unblinkingly* JUST FINE!


----------



## Daveyboy

Good back story..

But the show needs more Rosita ..... 

and less of Daryls grunting,,...it's like the writers are turning him into a Caveman...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> Good back story..
> 
> But the show needs more Rosita .....
> 
> and less of Daryls grunting,,...it's like the writers are turning him into a Caveman...


Yea, they kind of put Rosita in the backseat. There's only room for 4 badass women on this show. Well, five if you count Jessie going killer barber on the wolf.

I, uh, kinda wanna see more Tara and Eugene.


----------



## Seegan

IveGotToast said:


> Really great episode. I know a bunch of people will hate it because it's slow, just like "Fly" is the lowest rated episode of Breaking Bad, but it was good.
> 
> Funny thing about great performances. I didn't cry at all when Glenn supposedly died, but a tear came to my eye when Eastman said "I've come to believe ALL life is precious."


It's annoying whenever people hate an episode just because it isn't an action packed slaughterfest.

I teared up a little when Eastman had Morgan say "Jenny and Duane."


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I was skeptical, but that actually turned out to be a great episode. I hope Morgan stays alive for a while. It would be a shame if that character development went to waste.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Twelve Keyz said:


> I was skeptical, but that actually turned out to be a great episode. I hope Morgan stays alive for a while. It would be a shame if that character development went to waste.


Yeah, I'd say he's safe for the rest of the season. I like to feel there was a grander point to this reveal, other than just a character piece. I like to think it has...maybe not a foreshadowing, but something significant to be used in future episodes involving his character. And I think it will. The first season was rough around the edges, but feel the writing has never really sunk and have trust that they'll do something with this reveal of Morgan's.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I'd say he's safe for the rest of the season. I like to feel there was a grander point to this reveal, other than just a character piece. I like to think it has...maybe not a foreshadowing, but something significant to be used in future episodes involving his character. And I think it will. The first season was rough around the edges, but feel the writing has never really sunk and have trust that they'll do something with this reveal of Morgan's.


yeah, I'm assuming there's more to it. Interesting contrast between him and that one member of the Wolves.


----------



## Robot the Human

It was nice to see just how deeply insane Morgan once was. In a way, Morgan was one of the original Wolves. If it weren't for Eastman, maybe Morgan could have ended up joining the Wolves. I'm wondering if Morgan will have another relapse from his past behavior. He's basically outnumbered in regards to his belief of "all life is precious", and that must be very heavy weight to carry all on your own.

I know it probably won't turn out this way, but if there was hope for Morgan then I feel like there may be hope for the captured Wolf to change his mind. Well, perhaps not because the Wolf guy mentioned killing children which I don't think Morgan could have done, even during his darkest of times. It seems like once you've given up on the children, you are too far gone as a bad guy.


----------



## Charmander

I'd heard a lot of complaints that this was boring, but I loved it. And it made me appreciate his inaction with the wolves a bit more, though he does need to get out of the mindset of dictating to others. (I'm pretty sure Glenn has never killed a human either but he isn't preachy about it)

Eastman also played the clown in American Horror Story: Freak Show if anyone watched that. That guy is huge!
Also, his death was sadder than Beth's.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I'd heard a lot of complaints that this was boring, but I loved it. And it made me appreciate his inaction with the wolves a bit more, though he does need to get out of the mindset of dictating to others. (I'm pretty sure Glenn has never killed a human either but he isn't preachy about it)
> 
> Eastman also played the clown in American Horror Story: Freak Show if anyone watched that. That guy is huge!
> Also, his death was sadder than Beth's.


You're right about Glenn. He's like a good human being whom is an atheist, but doesn't get all preachy about it.  Haha.

Anyways, you think Eastman's death was sadder? Wow. One episode was enough. I was saddened by it, but Beth's death was pretty sad. Partly due to the shock of her death. I knew Eastman would die because he wasn't hanging out with Morgan when he was reintroduced.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I think Morgan will be Negan! Kiddding. I still think he'll be the one to bite it in the Negan arc next season. Or, hell, maybe by the end of this season.


I hope not. At some point we will get a final episode to the series. The first episode started with Rick and Morgan. I'd like to see it end with the two of them. Maybe I'm asking too much though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> I hope not. At some point we will get a final episode to the series. The first episode started with Rick and Morgan. I'd like to see it end with the two of them. Maybe I'm asking too much though.


I don't know. I can just seem him getting hit with the bat over and over as his skull collapses and with each hit he utters, "all life is precious." It'd be crazy sad.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I don't know. I can just seem him getting hit with the bat over and over as his skull collapses and with each hit he utters, "all life is precious." It'd be crazy sad.


Yeah, you're making sense. That seems a good and reasonable way for Morgan to go. And to be honest having Rick and Morgan make it to the end really isn't the Walking Dead's style. It's just something I'd like to see, but not something I expect.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Charmander said:


> Eastman also played the clown in American Horror Story: Freak Show if anyone watched that. That guy is huge!


oh wow, he was Twisty. Who would've thought...



Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, you're making sense. That seems a good and reasonable way for Morgan to go. And to be honest having Rick and Morgan make it to the end really isn't the Walking Dead's style. It's just something I'd like to see, but not something I expect.


I'm was wondering if they might kill off Rick and make Morgan the lead at some point. Nah, seems unlikely since they always kill the moral compass of the show...


----------



## Darktower776

It was a pretty good episode. I liked the backstory and there were some touching acting moments both from Eastman- felt really sorry for him when he told how his wife and children were murdered- and of course Morgan. I also was pretty sure Eastman killed that serial killer guy because he didn't deny killing him when Morgan asked he just kept repeating his all life is precious mantra.

Anyone else notice that Eastman was probably a nod to the TMNT creator Kevin Eastman? Like how we joke about Morgan and Michonne being ninja turtles. lol. I thought that was cool.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> I don't know. I can just seem him getting hit with the bat over and over as his skull collapses and with each hit he utters, "all life is precious." It'd be crazy sad.


Oh man, that would be hell sad, but I could totally see that. It's either that or "M-M-Maggie!!!" gurgled from Glen. (or insert line from someone else)


----------



## Fever Dream

Darktower776 said:


> Anyone else notice that Eastman was probably a nod to the TMNT creator Kevin Eastman? Like how we joke about Morgan and Michonne being ninja turtles. lol. I thought that was cool.


It probably was given the Walking Dead's comic book origins. Somehow I can see Eugene using a pair of nunchucks... badly.


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> Charmander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd heard a lot of complaints that this was boring, but I loved it. And it made me appreciate his inaction with the wolves a bit more, though he does need to get out of the mindset of dictating to others. (I'm pretty sure Glenn has never killed a human either but he isn't preachy about it)
> 
> Eastman also played the clown in American Horror Story: Freak Show if anyone watched that. That guy is huge!
> Also, his death was sadder than Beth's.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, you think Eastman's death was sadder? Wow. One episode was enough. I was saddened by it, but Beth's death was pretty sad. Partly due to the shock of her death. I knew Eastman would die because he wasn't hanging out with Morgan when he was reintroduced.
Click to expand...

Lol I just didn't like Beth or that hospital storyline.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Lol I just didn't like Beth or that hospital storyline.


I liked Beth, but with you on the hospital saga. Was boring.


----------



## Fever Dream

I liked Beth too, even though she was mostly in the background. I felt like they never knew what they wanted to do with her character. I wish they would have tried to develop Beth a little more, or at least given her a satisfying death.


----------



## WineKitty

I actually didn't care for the hospital story line involving Beth either, and to be fair, I didn't care for her character or her damn singing. Her death was shocking but I feel no loss over the character.

Next week we get to see the results of the attack on Alexandria and I really am hoping we get some word on Glenn. It sounded to me like that was Rick yelling at the end of the episode?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> I liked Beth too, even though she was mostly in the background. I felt like they never knew what they wanted to do with her character. I wish they would have tried to develop Beth a little more, or at least given her a satisfying death.


It felt like she was going somewhere post-prison with Daryl, then she got abducted and things kind got stupid for her. But yea, the drinking and talking life and where it was and where things are going with Daryl was good writing, imo.



WineKitty said:


> I actually didn't care for the hospital story line involving Beth either, and to be fair, I didn't care for her character or her damn singing. Her death was shocking but I feel no loss over the character.
> 
> Next week we get to see the results of the attack on Alexandria and I really am hoping we get some word on Glenn. It sounded to me like that was Rick yelling at the end of the episode?


Her singing was a guilty pleasure. So was she until I learned she was slightly over a year older than me. Whew. I felt creepy for a couple seasons. Now she's just a regular pleasure. Lol.

Yea! That's something I forgot to mention but texted my gf while watching. Totally Rick yelling to open the gate. Had to be him. Sounded. I feel Glenn's reveal of being alive might take longer, to be honest. I could see them holding out until the season break "finale" or close to. Him limping towards the gates with a big smile or something. Idk. I just feel he's not dead. Instinctively during his "death" I was like, "Bull****. Intestines don't come out of your chest. Nicotero knows this, I know this, we know this... Plus, NicholASS was on top of him, so..." Those were my exact thoughts while watching him get eaten. I saw so many reaction videos of people crying and stuff. Not me. I'm convinced he's alive. Also, those videos... So many people love the heck out of Glenn. It's awesome. He's a great character.


----------



## MondKrabbe

I really hope we get confirmation this week on Glenn cause episode 6 looks like it's focusing on Sasha, Abraham, and Daryl.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> I really hope we get confirmation this week on Glenn cause episode 6 looks like it's focusing on Sasha, Abraham, and Daryl.


See, it's like they're effin' with us. Which is even more telling that Glenn is in fact alive.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Casting call description. For a man named.........Orin. Sound like somebody though?

*[ORIN] 30s to mid 40s. A physically imposing, charismatic, brutal, smart, ferocious, frightening, hilarious, inappropriate, oddly friendly, fun loving sociopath that is both a leader of men and a killer of men. He has both a practical and emotional intelligence, he's a brilliant strategist, he's pure, dangerous, murderous, often gleeful id, that still has both discipline and a code. And he has a temper that can vaporize people. He's truly one of the strongest personalities ever...*


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> Casting call description. For a man named.........Orin. Sound like somebody though?
> 
> *[ORIN] 30s to mid 40s. A physically imposing, charismatic, brutal, smart, ferocious, frightening, hilarious, inappropriate, oddly friendly, fun loving sociopath that is both a leader of men and a killer of men. He has both a practical and emotional intelligence, he's a brilliant strategist, he's pure, dangerous, murderous, often gleeful id, that still has both discipline and a code. And he has a temper that can vaporize people. He's truly one of the strongest personalities ever...*


I'm not sure where you got that, but if it's legit then it's obviously Negan. They're just calling him Orin to throw people off.


----------



## MondKrabbe

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm not sure where you got that, but if it's legit then it's obviously Negan. They're just calling him Orin to throw people off.


Yeah...I've been on IMDB for awhile. That's where I got it. The usual trolls there aren't around so it's not the worst place. But someone posted this and I found to be very interesting.


----------



## Darktower776

Fever Dream said:


> It probably was given the Walking Dead's comic book origins. Somehow I can see Eugene using a pair of nunchucks... badly.


Lol I could see Eugene knocking himself out like that short fat guy from Way of the Dragon after he tried to use Bruce Lee's own nunchucks against him.


----------



## Darktower776

MondKrabbe said:


> Casting call description. For a man named.........Orin. Sound like somebody though?
> 
> *[ORIN] 30s to mid 40s. A physically imposing, charismatic, brutal, smart, ferocious, frightening, hilarious, inappropriate, oddly friendly, fun loving sociopath that is both a leader of men and a killer of men. He has both a practical and emotional intelligence, he's a brilliant strategist, he's pure, dangerous, murderous, often gleeful id, that still has both discipline and a code. And he has a temper that can vaporize people. He's truly one of the strongest personalities ever...*


Yep perfect casting call for Negan if it is legit.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm not sure where you got that, but if it's legit then it's obviously Negan. They're just calling him Orin to throw people off.


Agreed. That has to be Negan.


----------



## Charmander

Well there's more chance of Negan appearing than Shiva. xD


----------



## Fever Dream

Charmander said:


> Well there's more chance of Negan appearing than Shiva.


I remember reading that Kirkman thought getting a tiger on show might be real a possibility.


----------



## MondKrabbe

There's a bunch of rumors floating around, a lot of talk that Garret Dillahunt is the man playing Negan

Some loose evidence floating around that supports speculation, but I just came across this (dude's trolling)

__
http://instagr.am/p/9uXHRrD2di/


----------



## Fever Dream

Interesting choice if it's true. I always remember him best from the Sarah Connor Chronicles.

For those that have read the comics, do you think that he is right for the role?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Interesting choice if it's true. I always remember him best from the Sarah Connor Chronicles.
> 
> For those that have read the comics, do you think that he is right for the role?


Nah. I picture somebody else. I can't even think of an actor. I think they should find a "no-name" like with The Governor.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


>


So Maggie is going to go out looking for Glenn then.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> So Maggie is going to go out looking for Glenn then.


It would seem so. Maybe partly. She may not know Glenn was in danger. I hope she finds good results. I wouldn't be surprised if there's another red herring. She finds remains and the watch and thinks it's Glenn, along with the audience. But he'll pop up.


----------



## Darktower776

Fever Dream said:


> Interesting choice if it's true. I always remember him best from the Sarah Connor Chronicles.
> 
> For those that have read the comics, do you think that he is right for the role?


Maybe not quite right. However I only knew him from Raising Hope so that might have skewed my view of him a bit. But I did look him up and saw that he is 6ft 2 so that is a plus as Negan is a pretty big dude. Dillahunt could pull off the weird humor of Negan but I'm not sure of the crazy, violent sociopath side.

Still if they went with a relative unknown it would be cool too.


----------



## Fever Dream

Darktower776 said:


> Maybe not quite right. However I only knew him from Raising Hope so that might have skewed my view of him a bit. But I did look him up and saw that he is 6ft 2 so that is a plus as Negan is a pretty big dude. Dillahunt could pull off the weird humor of Negan but I'm not sure of the crazy, violent sociopath side.
> 
> Still if they went with a relative unknown it would be cool too.


I think most roles I've seen him in he was playing a violent sociopath. I actually think he's made a career out of those type of roles. He's a decent actor, but a bit.. I don't want call his acting wooden. I not sure he can pull off a character that's supposed to have a lot of charisma. But that just based off what i've seen.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Maybe Dillahunt is playing someone else entirely.


----------



## Fever Dream

From what I've read, I think he just wants the role and hasn't auditioned for it yet. Which implies that they are indeed casting for the part.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> From what I've read, I think he just wants the role and hasn't auditioned for it yet. Which implies that they are indeed casting for the part.


Ok, that makes sense. A lot of celebs come out of the woodwork, and amateurs, when it comes to comic book films and tv, it seems.

I remember the Thor guy, the Captain America guy...

I remember there was an actress that acted crazy over getting the Catwoman part in Batman Returns way back in the 90s.

He could just be a big fan and want the part.


----------



## drummerboy45

I haven't read a single post in this thread, but Glenn isn't dead. Guaranteed.


----------



## WineKitty

Alright, so here we are...it's Sunday and that mean its TWD day of course!!!:clap:banana

So rumors abound on the interwebs regarding what we will actually see tonight. Most seem to be wagering (including myself) that tonight the show will focus on the aftermath at Alexandria and the very real possibility we will not learn Glenn's fate. Knowing that going in, like last week, will keep me focused on the story rather than impatiently waiting to see the answer we all want to know.

One interesting rumor I read is that while tonight's S6 5th episode "Now" will focus on Alexandria.....the next broadcast episode, episode 6, entitled "Always Accountable" will be a Daryl episode. According to a few sites, AMC posted the trailer for episode 6 last week and although it was quickly removed, it wasn't removed fast enough.

http://www.wetpaint.com/walking-dead-season-6-promo-episode-5-1451041/

Which means we could have to wait until episode 7 or 8 to truly know. With 8 being the mid season finale and show runner Scott Gimple promising we would have an answer before then, it seems as though we will be waiting until at least November 22nd to learn anything about Glenn.

But meanwhile, we should just enjoy the ride. I do love the show with all my heart. I am really hoping we get 9 to 10 seasons of TWD.http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WineKitty

One hour to showtime. I will be posting my thoughts on the show after it airs here in the Mountain Time zone.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Alright, so here we are...it's Sunday and that mean its TWD day of course!!!:clap:banana
> 
> So rumors abound on the interwebs regarding what we will actually see tonight. Most seem to be wagering (including myself) that tonight the show will focus on the aftermath at Alexandria and the very real possibility we will not learn Glenn's fate. Knowing that going in, like last week, will keep me focused on the story rather than impatiently waiting to see the answer we all want to know.
> 
> One interesting rumor I read is that while tonight's S6 5th episode "Now" will focus on Alexandria.....the next broadcast episode, episode 6, entitled "Always Accountable" will be a Daryl episode. According to a few sites, AMC posted the trailer for episode 6 last week and although it was quickly removed, it wasn't removed fast enough.
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/walking-dead-season-6-promo-episode-5-1451041/
> 
> Which means we could have to wait until episode 7 or 8 to truly know. With 8 being the mid season finale and show runner Scott Gimple promising we would have an answer before then, it seems as though we will be waiting until at least November 22nd to learn anything about Glenn.
> 
> But meanwhile, we should just enjoy the ride. I do love the show with all my heart. I am really hoping we get 9 to 10 seasons of TWD.


Ha! I totally called it. It just seems perfect for a mid-season finale. Glenn is alive, but there might be something going on with Rick's hand. Also, Jesus. I wonder if he'll save Glenn. He's the best melee fighter in the comics, so... I wonder. Double-reveal for TWD tv show.


----------



## WineKitty

Caution....spoilers for anyone who hasn't seen tonight's episode...


Okay so a lot to talk about!!

I loved the opening scene, wow talk about setting you on edge!! 

I was glad to see Rick was featured in this episode but a little disappointed that they didn't show how he got out of the RV which last we saw was being swarmed by walkers. Obviously he just made a run for it but I would have liked to see that. His hand wasn't even mentioned so I think that might be a nonissue.

It was cool to see Deanna killing a walker although she has much to learn about how to go about it. Rick's gang is so experienced they know how to do it in one small motion rather than the exertion Deanna was going through. It's good she wants to live but I have a feeling Deanna won't be around for all that long.

When Maggie and Aaron were in the tunnel and she admitted she was pregnant I actually screamed out loud "I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!".....LOL...Scared the crap out of my dog! That was a touching scene. Although that ending scene proved she isn't convinced Glenn is dead.

I am not happy that Rick and Jessie are making out. Although I knew that is where it was headed, I just don't like her!!!! 

I am surprised they are putting Tara with the doctor. Doesn't seem like that would be her type but I guess in the Zombie Apocalypse your choices are a bit limited right?

I am not sure what to make of Spencer?

And did Enid really go over the wall? Could she possibly be a wolf?


----------



## WineKitty

Oh and what was with the blood coming through the wall? Did the walkers find a weak spot and are crushing in on it?


----------



## MondKrabbe

At this point, it's a 90% probability that Glenn is alive. The internet certainly played a part in questioning it. So much discussion and analyzing. My biggest problem is I've been debating HOW he survives, and nothing clicks. All of it points to really.....convenient writing. I mean I have my share of ****ty movies that have crappy writing at times that I love, but for this, it's just........eeeeh. 

I've read that they're going to be avoiding what happens to Rick and his hand, like in the comics. It's possible his injury could have been a nod to it. Idk, Andrew Lincoln would like to do it, he said.

I don't really see Enid being a wolf. Like, I noticed that comic book she had but I just figured it was a nod to what was coming with those guys. I'm just taking it as face value; she had a family and they died and she survived on her own. She joined Alexandria but saw that they were too closed off.

The whole doctor/Tara thing seemed weird. I guess I wasn't really expecting it, sort of just came outta nowhere. :stu

Also, yeah, it looked like the wall was cracking, and walkers were being pushed into it and bleeding through it.


----------



## WineKitty

Here is why I think Enid is a wolf...

When she showed up at Carl's with all the keys (that alone is strange) she said," This place is too big to protect. There are too many blind spots... it's too big. There are too many weak spots. *That's how we..." *And she never finished the sentence but that is a curious thing to say?

And....although they showed some backstory on her they could have left a big chunk out. Something just ain't right with that girl!!!!


----------



## IveGotToast

Really that was just unbearable.


----------



## MondKrabbe

WineKitty said:


> Here is why I think Enid is a wolf...
> 
> When she showed up at Carl's with all the keys (that alone is strange) she said," This place is too big to protect. There are too many blind spots... it's too big. There are too many weak spots. *That's how we..." *And she never finished the sentence but that is a curious thing to say?
> 
> And....although they showed some backstory on her they could have left a big chunk out. Something just ain't right with that girl!!!!


Yeah but that could be finished as "that's how we......snuck out all the time" or something along those lines. :stu


----------



## WineKitty

IveGotToast said:


> Really that was just unbearable.


Why do you say that?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> Yeah but that could be finished as "that's how we......snuck out all the time" or something along those lines. :stu


I am telling you, mark my words. Something ain't right with that girl. I could be totally wrong but that is just what I think.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## IveGotToast

WineKitty said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


-No focus on any of the interesting characters (Carol, Morgan, Michonne, etc.)
-Jessie and her sons are the most annoying characters on this show since Andrea
-The plot wen't absolutely nowhere
-The only big thing that happened was Maggie revealing that she was pregnant(Which anyone with a brain already knew)
-Not one scene had any tension

The one good thing about this episode was Aaron. Everything else was a joke. Worst episode since Season 3.

This show really gets on my nerves. The deliver an amazing epsiode like last weeks, and then gives me this.


----------



## MondKrabbe

IveGotToast said:


> -No focus on any of the interesting characters (Carol, Morgan, Michonne, etc.)
> -Jessie and her sons are the most annoying characters on this show since Andrea
> -The plot wen't absolutely nowhere
> -The only big thing that happened was Maggie revealing that she was pregnant(Which anyone with a brain already knew)
> -Not one scene had any tension
> 
> The one good thing about this episode was Aaron. Everything else was a joke. Worst episode since Season 3.
> 
> This show really gets on my nerves. The deliver an amazing epsiode like last weeks, and then gives me this.


I still liked the episode. There have been plenty of bad episodes before this. I mean, I don't know what you were expecting but to each his own. Unfortunately, on IMDB, people post this stuff EVERY episode so it's reeeeeeeeeally hard to take seriously.


----------



## WineKitty

IveGotToast said:


> -No focus on any of the interesting characters (Carol, Morgan, Michonne, etc.)


Yeah Michonne didn't have much of a role. Carol was nowhere to be found. And neither was Morgan which is weird since last week he heard Rick calling out to open the gates. But it did allow some character development.



> -Jessie and her sons are the most annoying characters on this show since Andrea


Actually I agree with you on that. I really dislike Jessie and her kids are no prize either. I don't believe that Ron has suddenly had a change of heart about Rick. Pretty sure he will end up doing something stupid.



> -The plot wen't absolutely nowhere


Hmm. I didn't see it that way but to each his own.



> -The only big thing that happened was Maggie revealing that she was pregnant(Which anyone with a brain already knew)


It was nice to get confirmation and I thought the scene with her an Aaron was great.



> -Not one scene had any tension


 Really? I loved the opening scene! I thought that was VERY tense!



> The one good thing about this episode was Aaron. Everything else was a joke. Worst episode since Season 3.


Agree about Aaron but not about the episode. But again, we all have our own opinions on this. :stu



> This show really gets on my nerves. The deliver an amazing epsiode like last weeks, and then gives me this.


Last week's was exceptional. I would rate this one an 8/10 though.


----------



## IveGotToast

MondKrabbe said:


> I still liked the episode. There have been plenty of bad episodes before this. I mean, I don't know what you were expecting but to each his own. Unfortunately, on IMDB, people post this stuff EVERY episode so it's reeeeeeeeeally hard to take seriously.


Believe me, I'm not one of those IMDb people. I've actually liked every episode so far this season, and every episode last season. I have to go all the way back to The Daryl and Beth episode in Season 4 just to find an episode I hate as much.

And some episodes I think are excellent. But i'm sorry, this episode was bad, and there's no denying it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I wouldn't have known Maggie was preggers if it wasn't people in this thread. I missed it when I saw that episode with the subtlety.

I think Aaron was great but lacking in the lover department. Where's his partner Eric? Isn't he gonna check up on him? Wolves, zombies, lack of food...? Let's go on an adventure with Maggie. Heh.

Maggie was also great in this episode. That hope she felt. The reveal, while known, was profound in a way.

Deanna (and her son) are kind of the symbolic manifestation of Alexandria as a whole. Vexed, pained, blamed (blaming each other), anger, and acceptance/hope.

This was not a bad episode. Story or character wise. Not every episode has to have somebody dying. Not every episode has to have an avalanche of zombies (which it actually did have). Not every episode has to be about your favorite character, because maybe it's about someone else's. And maybe it'll help them grow to become one of your faves. I don't hate Jessie. I feel... An inevitability with her and her kids. Which is death. It's blocking my enjoyment of the characters. But I don't find them annoying. Except for her oldest son, but he's supposed to be annoying, so...

I'd give this episode a B. Close to a B+, but I honestly wanted Aaron and Maggie to quest out, looking for Glenn and the others. Makes sense that they didn't, though.


----------



## MondKrabbe

IveGotToast said:


> Believe me, I'm not one of those IMDb people. I've actually liked every episode so far this season, and every episode last season. I have to go all the way back to The Daryl and Beth episode in Season 4 just to find an episode I hate as much.
> 
> And some episodes I think are excellent. But i'm sorry, this episode was bad, and there's no denying it.


No yeah, I wouldn't call you a typical IMDB troll. You actually post your reasons in a legible and have valid reasons for disliking it. It's just that I've become.....desensitized to it I guess. It's definitely a slow down from what we've seen, excluding Morgan's episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy

IveGotToast said:


> Believe me, I'm not one of those IMDb people. I've actually liked every episode so far this season, and every episode last season. I have to go all the way back to The Daryl and Beth episode in Season 4 just to find an episode I hate as much.
> 
> And some episodes I think are excellent. But i'm sorry, this episode was bad, and there's no denying it.


Whoa. It's subjective. Very. I loved the Beth drinking for the first time with Daryl and jars of moonshine. That was the last highlight of Beth before the boring hospital scenario with her.

This episode was not bad. Chill. Sorry you didn't like it, but we all did. Either ALL our tastes are bad or maybe a certain someone's is.

No offense, but I notice you dislike most things when I read your posts. You're a hard sell. Which is fine. But we liked it.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Deanna (and her son) are kind of the symbolic manifestation of Alexandria as a whole. Vexed, pained, blamed (blaming each other), anger, and acceptance/hope.
> 
> This was not a bad episode. Story or character wise. Not every episode has to have somebody dying. Not every episode has to have an avalanche of zombies (which it actually did have). Not every episode has to be about your favorite character, because maybe it's about someone else's. And maybe it'll help them grow to become one of your faves.


I actually enjoyed this episode a lot more than I thought I would. And I think the reason why was Deanna and the symbolism. But mainly Deanna. She has spent this season much in shock, but having her come out of it and be defiant at the end spoke volumes.


----------



## lonerroom

Fever Dream said:


> I actually enjoyed this episode a lot more than I thought I would. And I think the reason why was Deanna and the symbolism. But mainly Deanna. She has spent this season much in shock, but having her come out of it and be defiant at the end spoke volumes.


I hope they make an episode about Rosita, she has been around for a while but she doesn't have much time on screen, I am curious about where she came from and how she came to meet Abraham. I'll always remember her as Suzie Crabgrass from Ned's Declassified School Survival Guide. I am also curious of what happened to Enid.


----------



## Darktower776

Did not like this episode at all. Pure, unabashed filler. I enjoyed the Eastman episode and I'm not one of those people that screams "Boring!" just because there isn't a ton of action and characters dying. But this episode was not good.



WineKitty said:


> Here is why I think Enid is a wolf...
> 
> When she showed up at Carl's with all the keys (that alone is strange) she said," This place is too big to protect. There are too many blind spots... it's too big. There are too many weak spots. *That's how we..." *And she never finished the sentence but that is a curious thing to say?
> 
> And....although they showed some backstory on her they could have left a big chunk out. Something just ain't right with that girl!!!!


I brought up this exact point a few pages ago in this thread when talking about reasons why Enid could have been with the Wolves. She could've meant "we" as in her and The Wolves or how her and Carol snuck over the fence earlier. It could've been interpreted either way. Still not sure on this though quite yet.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JadedCalalily

Wonder if Carl's gunna lose his eye like in the comics


----------



## Charmander

Cool episode. My heart was in my mouth when Deanna was stabbing the walker in the wrong place. I thought she was going to get comic Carol's death, but she at least seems to want to stay alive now. She's still pretty loopy though so I don't think she's safe.

Also loved the Maggie scenes. She used to be my favourite character in the earlier seasons when her and Glenn weren't so glued together as characters, and it was nice to see her without him for a change. And those sewer walkers were scary. Shows how easy it is for them to get careless. It explains why Maggie was more scared than she'd have been had she not been pregnant. I think she knows she needs to stay alive now because the baby is more important.

Jessie is also growing on me which I never thought would happen. Can't really see her lasting though since one of her sons is obviously going to blow up at some point, or join the wolves, and the other one is too dependent, so there's too many things that will go wrong. [spoiler=Jessie]Maybe they'll follow the comic storyline? Who knows. [/SPOILER]
And I don't like her and Rick together either. Maybe their relationship will just be fuel for her older son to try to kill him? It'd be ironic considering Rick was the one who taught him to shoot.

Next week's episode looks like it's going to be action packed but I hope we find out what happened to Glenn and it's not just going to be a filler episode, or that they'll reach the spot where he was but can't find him.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


>


You know, some days when I wake up I feel like that too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> You know, some days when I wake up I feel like that too.


EXTREME Rip van Winkle?


----------



## MondKrabbe

Anyone here having trouble picturing how Rick escaped the RV? The final shot of the 3rd episode shows the herd barely making it to one side of the road, then it ends. But I've learned that it's beyond the realm of reason that Rick collected his senses, went out the driver side (either by a possible door or just the window) killed a few first arriving walkers, and ran home. But like, on IMDB, people apparently have to SEE that to believe it...so yeah. What am I missing here?


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> EXTREME Rip van Winkle?


LOL. What's really funny is the zombie looks like it's saying hi.


----------



## Pongowaffle

MondKrabbe said:


> Anyone here having trouble picturing how Rick escaped the RV? The final shot of the 3rd episode shows the herd barely making it to one side of the road, then it ends. But I've learned that it's beyond the realm of reason that Rick collected his senses, went out the driver side (either by a possible door or just the window) killed a few first arriving walkers, and ran home. But like, on IMDB, people apparently have to SEE that to believe it...so yeah. What am I missing here?


The whole time in that scene where he just jumped into the rv after killing a feel walkers on the road, I had thought Rick was bitten on his hand as they kept luring our attention to his injured hand.


----------



## Fever Dream

MondKrabbe said:


> Anyone here having trouble picturing how Rick escaped the RV? The final shot of the 3rd episode shows the herd barely making it to one side of the road, then it ends. But I've learned that it's beyond the realm of reason that Rick collected his senses, went out the driver side (either by a possible door or just the window) killed a few first arriving walkers, and ran home. But like, on IMDB, people apparently have to SEE that to believe it...so yeah. What am I missing here?


Rick has been in some really tough spots. I can see him getting out of the RV and staying ahead of the hoard. That didn't bother me at all.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Rick has been in some really tough spots. I can see him getting out of the RV and staying ahead of the hoard. That didn't bother me at all.


Yea, I bought it. I remember the group walking with walkers behind them, being all casual, knowing that they just have to not break pace. If you were to run, you'd make it.

That mossy, sewer zombies does seem like he's greeting Maggie and Aaron. Heh. He also reminds me of the undead Russian in Hellboy.


----------



## Charmander

Fever Dream said:


> Rick has been in some really tough spots. I can see him getting out of the RV and staying ahead of the hoard. That didn't bother me at all.


I just hope they get Dale's RV back.


----------



## Fever Dream

Charmander said:


> I just hope they get Dale's RV back.












May it rest in peace.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I just hope they get Dale's RV back.


It's not the same RV. They picked up another one.


Fever Dream said:


> May it rest in peace.


:crying:


----------



## catcharay

Back on this bandwagon again, after just the first episode. Somehow, the vibe is very gritty and dark from past seasons. 
Oh btw, it's actually Darryl, not Dale


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> Charmander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they get Dale's RV back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same RV. They picked up another one.
> 
> 
> Fever Dream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May it rest in peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh I must've forgotten about that episode. That sucks.


----------



## WineKitty

catcharay said:


> Back on this bandwagon again, after just the first episode. Somehow, the vibe is very gritty and dark from past seasons.
> Oh btw, it's actually Darryl, not Dale


Dale -- from season 1 and 2 who owned the old RV.

Darryl-- from season 1 to present who prefers motorcycles.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MondKrabbe

Jeffrey Dean Morgan has been cast as Negan.


----------



## Fever Dream

MondKrabbe said:


> Jeffrey Dean Morgan has been cast as Negan.


Is this some kind of joke?










Seriously though, he's a good actor and a good choice for a role like this.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Fever Dream said:


> Is this some kind of joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, he's a good actor and a good choice for a role like this.


Nope. I just found this out today and looks like it's legit.


----------



## WineKitty

I kind of wish they hadn't announced that. The surprise would have been nice.


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> I kind of wish they hadn't announced that. The surprise would have been nice.


Sadly, it's a little hard to keep things like that a surprise these days.


----------



## Darktower776

Interesting choice. I can definitely see him playing the part and he has the size as well.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I kind of wish they hadn't announced that. The surprise would have been nice.





Darktower776 said:


> Interesting choice. I can definitely see him playing the part and he has the size as well.


I agree with both of you.


----------



## MondKrabbe

This is a Walking Dead/Mad Men parody mash up. I saw it a long time ago and just remembered it, so I figured I'd share it here.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## JustThisGuy

I need escapism. Now!


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I need escapism. Now!


We probably aren't going to learn Glenn's fate but I am looking forward to this episode. I will admit to having a massive crush on Daryl, flame me if you must, but it's true. :heart:mushy


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I need escapism. Now!


Just hold out one more day. Help is coming.



















This will just have to tide you over until then.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Lol.

Just all the awful. The Japanese earthquake, the attacks in Paris... Need a timeout.


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> We probably aren't going to learn Glenn's fate but I am looking forward to this episode. I will admit to having a massive crush on Daryl, flame me if you must, but it's true. :heart:mushy


That's okay. It's all good.



JustThisGuy said:


> Just all the awful. The Japanese earthquake, the attacks in Paris... Need a timeout.


Yeah, it's been a sh***y weekend here on planet earth. I'm just waiting for people to try to link the two different events together or some nonsense.

Anyways, here's a few more memes and pics to lighten the mood. Daryl themed for WineKitty...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> That's okay. It's all good.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a sh***y weekend here on planet earth. I'm just waiting for people to try to link the two different events together or some nonsense.
> 
> Anyways, here's a few more memes and pic to lighten the mood. Daryl themed for WineKitty...


I liked all the memes, but this picture set is my fave. I'm betting her Funko Pop figure is Daryl.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## JustThisGuy

IveGotToast said:


>


Double LOL!


----------



## WineKitty

Fever Dream said:


> That's okay. It's all good.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a sh***y weekend here on planet earth. I'm just waiting for people to try to link the two different events together or some nonsense.
> 
> Anyways, here's a few more memes and pic to lighten the mood. Daryl themed for WineKitty...


Oh my heart be still!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:heart:heart:heart

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WineKitty

Bumping this to the top as we are only hours out from tonight's episode that will feature Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham. Again, it seems unlikely we will learn Glenn's fate tonight but I am excited for the episode anyway. Not just because I love Daryl either.


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> Bumping this to the top as we are only hours out from tonight's episode that will feature Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham. Again, it seems unlikely we will learn Glenn's fate tonight but I am excited for the episode anyway. Not just because I love Daryl either.


It's possible that we might get a few clues or that they may stumble upon Glenn. I doubt it though. It seems more likely that the show runners will save Glenn's fate for the mid-season finale.


----------



## Charmander

I wish this show didn't have mid-season finales.  It makes the seasons feel a bit disjointed when you rewatch them. (Mostly noticable with the Governor and the hospital storylines)

Anyways can't wait to see this episode. I really want to see Glenn's fate but like you've both said, it's unlikely and they'll probably keep us hanging on for a while.


----------



## WineKitty

I hate that the "mid season finale" even became a thing. It really is annoying. And TWD only puts out 16 episodes per season which is far less than regular network TV. 

Although I can ***** all I want, I am still going to watch... LOL.


----------



## MondKrabbe

So we're those Saviors? The description of the guy gave sounded like the group. "Take what you have for protection until there's nothing left."


----------



## WineKitty

That is what I am thinking. 

Pretty good episode. Finally a bit of focus on Daryl. There has been so many others added to the show I feel like we haven't been in touch with our favorites as much.

Good that Abraham found some peace. I guess if he wants to "get to know" Sasha better it's over between him and Rosita. I don't think they had that great of relationship anyway...kind of were together by default.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> So we're those Saviors? The description of the guy gave sounded like the group. "Take what you have for protection until there's nothing left."


That was the guess I texted my gf. I wondered if it was a scouting party. Lot of mystery in this episode. Burning the forest, the aggressive men, the people running, and what was said on the talkie. I couldn't make it out. "Don't," I think was the word.

Also, Daryl is totally getting his crossbow back, and maybe his bike. Has to. Heh.


----------



## Daveyboy

Spoilers!! We'll prolly not...

Waat? They moved Talking Dead to 11pm tonite??

That sucks.. How am I suppose to know if the episode I just saw was good??

I'll say it was Ok... Kind of a setup for something down the road..?? Didn't read comics...

Radio call at end of show "help".. Guess that was suppose to hint at Glen??
Why don't they just leave him dead already....

Glad to see Daryl got to talk this episode.. I thought they were just going to make him grunt all season...

No Rosita.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> That is what I am thinking.
> 
> Pretty good episode. Finally a bit of focus on Daryl. There has been so many others added to the show I feel like we haven't been in touch with our favorites as much.
> 
> Good that Abraham found some peace. I guess if he wants to "get to know" Sasha better it's over between him and Rosita. I don't think they had that great of relationship anyway...kind of were together by default.


It wasn't that heavy to me, but that did seem like flirting. Ok. But yea, Rosita and Abraham seemed like a superficial thing. Just sex because it's fun and a distraction.


----------



## MondKrabbe

JustThisGuy said:


> That was the guess I texted my gf. I wondered if it was a scouting party. Lot of mystery in this episode. Burning the forest, the aggressive men, the people running, and what was said on the talkie. I couldn't make it out. "Don't," I think was the word.
> 
> Also, Daryl is totally getting his crossbow back, and maybe his bike. Has to. Heh.


Like Daveyboy said, last word was "Help". Could be from Glenn. :sigh Not looking forward to the ****storm on IMDB when that goes down.

And omfg, I'm pissed Daryl lost his crossbow. It was like when the Terminus guys took Michonne's sword. Not cool.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> Spoilers!! We'll prolly not...
> 
> Waat? They moved Talking Dead to 11pm tonite??
> 
> That sucks.. How am I suppose to know if the episode I just saw was good??
> 
> I'll say it was Ok... Kind of a filler unless it a setup for something down the road.. Didn't read comics...
> 
> Radio call at end of show "help".. Guess that was suppose to hint at Glen??
> Why don't they just leave him dead already....
> 
> Glad to see Daryl got to talk this episode.. I thought they were just going to make him grunt all season...
> 
> No Rosita.


Was it "Help"? Sounded like "go" or "don't" to me.


----------



## Daveyboy

JustThisGuy said:


> It wasn't that heavy to me, but that did seem like flirting. Ok. But yea, Rosita and Abraham seemed like a superficial thing. Just sex because it's fun and a distraction.


That was Sasha, not Rosita...



JustThisGuy said:


> Was it "Help"? Sounded like "go" or "don't" to me.


I thought was a help call... I'd have to hear it again.


----------



## WineKitty

Yeah the voice on the radio was garbled for the first transmission and then it was "HELP". 

But that didn't sound like Glenn to me. 

I replayed it about four times. 

I think it was to hint at Glenn but I am not convinced that it was.


----------



## Daveyboy

WineKitty said:


> Yeah the voice on the radio was garbled for the first transmission and then it was "HELP".
> 
> But that didn't sound like Glenn to me.
> 
> *I replayed it about four times.*
> 
> I think it was to hint at Glenn but I am not convinced that it was.


:lol

Maybe it was the guy who stole Daryl's bike...he has the radio now too..


----------



## MondKrabbe

WineKitty said:


> Yeah the voice on the radio was garbled for the first transmission and then it was "HELP".
> 
> But that didn't sound like Glenn to me.
> 
> I replayed it about four times.
> 
> I think it was to hint at Glenn but I am not convinced that it was.


Wouldn't surprise me if they got somebody random to say help so they don't "spoil" the surprise for Glenn.


----------



## WineKitty

Daveyboy said:


> :lol
> 
> Maybe it was the guy who stole Daryl's bike...he has the radio now too..


How does he have a radio? Daryl still had his radio.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they got somebody random to say help so they don't "spoil" the surprise for Glenn.


Yeah I know right?

The thing is even if they were able to hightail it to where Glenn is how would that be soon enough to save Glenn?

I am hoping we get answers about Glenn next week. I wasn't going to sit through The Badlands to see the preview for next week's episode. And I am kinda pissed Talking Dead got bumped an hour.


----------



## Daveyboy

WineKitty said:


> How does he have a radio? Daryl still had his radio.


Oh.. I assumed since he never called Sasha again he didn't have it..

And I assumed he was using Sasha's radio in the truck..

Maybe I did too much assuming...
Ha


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> That was Sasha, not Rosita...
> 
> I thought was a help call... I'd have to hear it again.


Oh, I know. He was flirting with Sasha. What I meant was that before, Rosita was a fling, as was Abraham to him.



WineKitty said:


> Yeah the voice on the radio was garbled for the first transmission and then it was "HELP".
> 
> But that didn't sound like Glenn to me.
> 
> I replayed it about four times.
> 
> I think it was to hint at Glenn but I am not convinced that it was.


I guess it could be "help."



WineKitty said:


> Yeah I know right?
> 
> The thing is even if they were able to hightail it to where Glenn is how would that be soon enough to save Glenn?
> 
> I am hoping we get answers about Glenn next week. I wasn't going to sit through The Badlands to see the preview for next week's episode. And I am kinda pissed Talking Dead got bumped an hour.


I'll watch Into the Badlands tomorrow to see if it's good.

I'll watch Talking Dead in a bit.


----------



## WineKitty

Daveyboy said:


> Oh.. I assumed since he never called Sasha again he didn't have it..
> 
> And I assumed he was using Sasha's radio in the truck..
> 
> Maybe I did too much assuming...
> Ha


Oh...actually I never thought of that. You could be right. I thought they just took the crossbow. Hmm. I will have to consider that when I rewatch it later this week.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, I know. He was flirting with Sasha. What I meant was that before, Rosita was a fling, as was Abraham to him.
> 
> I guess it could be "help."
> 
> I'll watch Into the Badlands tomorrow to see if it's good.
> 
> I'll watch Talking Dead in a bit.


I had the closed captioning on. It was help.

Into the Badlands doesn't look like something I would like. Michael Rooker is going to be on Talking Dead. I ****ing love that guy! It's too bad they killed off Merle but it was also necessary for Daryl to progress.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I had the closed captioning on. It was help.
> 
> Into the Badlands doesn't look like something I would like. Michael Rooker is going to be on Talking Dead. I ****ing love that guy! It's too bad they killed off Merle but it was also necessary for Daryl to progress.


I like Rooker, too. He's so eccentric. He can make it awkward at times, but still like him.

OK, I guess it was "help" on the radio. Seems a lot of people say it's Glenn. But since it was confirmed that the blonde guy took his radio, it might be him.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> OK, I guess it was "help" on the radio. Seems a lot of people say it's Glenn. But since it was confirmed that the blonde guy took his radio, it might be him.


It really didn't sound like Glenn. But knowing the Walking Dead; IT'S A TRAP!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Saviors confirmed.





Wolves were a flash-in-the-pan. Though I don't think they're done. Me thinks the leftovers, though it doesn't seem like many are left, will be wiped out by Negan and The Saviors as an intro. Then things'll turn for the worse for our group (and maybe some remaining fodder Alexandrians).


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Saviors confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolves were a flash-in-the-pan. Though I don't think they're done. Me thinks the leftovers, though it doesn't seem like many are left, will be wiped out by Negan and The Saviors as an intro. Then things'll turn for the worse for our group (and maybe some remaining fodder Alexandrians).


I wouldn't mind seeing that wolves hang around for awhile, but you're probably right. The Saviors sound like they will be more interesting anyways.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Wolves were a flash-in-the-pan. Though I don't think they're done. Me thinks the leftovers, though it doesn't seem like many are left, will be wiped out by Negan and The Saviors as an intro. Then things'll turn for the worse for our group (and maybe some remaining fodder Alexandrians).


I just got the Vol. 1 compendium so I am light years behind in the graphic comics.

I don't know how much the Wolves were around in the comics but the TV show depicts them as weak although brutal but unorganized and without weaponry. This new group is highly organized and they had weapons. Pretty sure this was the first glimpse of the Saviors.


----------



## markwalters2

A few good and deep cleavage shots in this episode.


----------



## MondKrabbe

[spoiler=Negan update]So there's leaked footage floating around of Negan swinging his bat. It's a 10 second video, its fuzzy and **** quality, but you can make out the general shape of the man that is supposedly Negan (too fuzzy to confirm it being JDM). Personally, I think it might be legit, it just seems like you can make out JDM's grin but I've been wrong. If you want to see it, it takes some digging to find because it keeps getting removed from the web but yeah, minor spoilers and such. No indication as to whose brains he's bashing.[/spoiler]


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> [spoiler=Negan update]So there's leaked footage floating around of Negan swinging his bat. It's a 10 second video, its fuzzy and **** quality, but you can make out the general shape of the man that is supposedly Negan (too fuzzy to confirm it being JDM). Personally, I think it might be legit, it just seems like you can make out JDM's grin but I've been wrong. If you want to see it, it takes some digging to find because it keeps getting removed from the web but yeah, minor spoilers and such. No indication as to whose brains he's bashing.[/spoiler]


Really vague footage. I say he's bashing in the brains of Negan or Abraham. Negan makes the most sense to me, but it also doesn't. His own episode, the bringing him back... I just think that maybe it'll be him. The one that thinks all life is precious.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Yeah it's really vague but the concept looks pretty cool, honestly. If they want the viewers to really hate Negan, it's gonna have to be someone that fans love but would make sense in a story kind of way. 

BTW, I think you meant to say Morgan.


----------



## IveGotToast

MondKrabbe said:


> Yeah it's really vague but the concept looks pretty cool, honestly. If they want the viewers to really hate Negan, it's gonna have to be someone that fans love but would make sense in a story kind of way.
> 
> BTW, I think you meant to say Morgan.


Then it's gotta be Daryl...the fan favorite.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> Yeah it's really vague but the concept looks pretty cool, honestly. If they want the viewers to really hate Negan, it's gonna have to be someone that fans love but would make sense in a story kind of way.
> 
> BTW, I think you meant to say Morgan.


I did. Whops. Morgan is up for death. I could see Abraham being foddered, but an emotional moment? Morgan. No offense to Abraham fans. He's awesome, just yea. People won't like it for the wrong reasons. (Because he's black and dying.) But as far a beloved character taking a savage beating from Lucille. Yes. It's gotta be.



IveGotToast said:


> Then it's gotta be Daryl...the fan favorite.


I feel Michonne and Daryl have reached Rick status, honestly. They'd have to spend a season softening the blow, imo of good writing, for a Michonne or Daryl death.


----------



## IveGotToast

Well at least this episode was better than that last piece of ****. Still though...this season kinda sucks with the exception of JSS and Here's Not Here. 

And come on, I can't be the only one who sees how lazy the writers are being right now. They have us by the balls with the whole Glenn thing, and they know we'll keep watching, so they're in a place where they can write anything. 

An entire episode could be Sasha spanking Abraham with a ping pong paddle, and we'd all keep watching to find out what happened to our favorite Asian cuisine. 

And after watching The Talking Dead, I can say one thing for sure, Merle should have never died. And Neither should have Herschel. Or Tyresse. Or Bob. But yeah sure we had to make room for "Dr. I Have No Idea What I'm Doing" and Jesse "Stay Away From me Rick Now Let's Make Out" Rodriguez.


I hate this show...see you guys next week.


----------



## IveGotToast

JustThisGuy said:


> I did. Whops. Morgan is up for death. I could see Abraham being foddered, but an emotional moment? Morgan. No offense to Abraham fans. He's awesome, just yea. People won't like it for the wrong reasons. (Because he's black and dying.) But as far a beloved character taking a savage beating from Lucille. Yes. It's gotta be.
> 
> I feel Michonne and Daryl have reached Rick status, honestly. They'd have to spend a season softening the blow, imo of good writing, for a Michonne or Daryl death.


I'm actually rooting for Rick and Daryl to die. I hate them both. As for Michonne, she is on the same level as Glenn for me. If she dies, I drink.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ You're such a downer. Tyreese's death, to me, was one of the more relevant and emotional deaths of the show. His story was innovative with the "ghosts" saying what he's thinking. His fears and joys coming out of him as he's fading. It resonated with me. Did he do the right thing? It was powerful. Not being pretentious.

Here's a list of 4 theories for the walkie-talkie "help". One connects to a theory I had about Jesus saving Glenn.
http://za.ign.com/the-walking-dead/95798/feature/the-walking-dead-4-theories-on-who-is-on-the-other


----------



## mca90guitar

SO damn boring. Hope things pick up before the season ends.


----------



## IveGotToast

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ You're such a downer. Tyreese's death, to me, was one of the more relevant and emotional deaths of the show. His story was innovative with the "ghosts" saying what he's thinking. His fears and joys coming out of him as he's fading. It resonated with me. Did he do the right thing? It was powerful. Not being pretentious.
> 
> Here's a list of 4 theories for the walkie-talkie "help". One connects to a theory I had about Jesus saving Glenn.
> http://za.ign.com/the-walking-dead/95798/feature/the-walking-dead-4-theories-on-who-is-on-the-other


Oh i agree. Tyreese's death and Merle's death were by far the two most emotional on the show. I'm just saying that both characters were great, and have been replaced by lousy, poorly written, not even remotely fleshed out characters.

I'm sorry, but the Alexandrians suck and should have never been introduced, and to make things worse, the one interesting Alexandrian bails in the second episode to go live in the woods somewhere.

Basically what I'm saying is...TOO MANY CHARACTERS.

Game Of Thrones suffers from the same problem. Kills off so many characters, that your left with boring ones.

And i'm not a downer, I just don't pretend that a show is good when it is clearly not.

And believe me...I'm a fan of the show. I wouldn't e complaining if i wasn't. I don't complain about Arrow or Orange is the new Black cause I don't watch those shows.

Now i'm going to go watch Fargo...an actual good show.


----------



## IveGotToast

mca90guitar said:


> SO damn boring. Hope things pick up before the season ends.


Thank you...i thought i was the only one.


----------



## mr hoang

IveGotToast said:


> Well at least this episode was better than that last piece of ****. Still though...this season kinda sucks with the exception of JSS and Here's Not Here.
> 
> And come on, I can't be the only one who sees how lazy the writers are being right now. They have us by the balls with the whole Glenn thing, and they know we'll keep watching, so they're in a place where they can write anything.
> 
> An entire episode could be Sasha spanking Abraham with a ping pong paddle, and we'd all keep watching to find out what happened to our favorite Asian cuisine.
> 
> And after watching The Talking Dead, I can say one thing for sure, Merle should have never died. And Neither should have Herschel. Or Tyresse. Or Bob. But yeah sure we had to make room for "Dr. I Have No Idea What I'm Doing" and Jesse "Stay Away From me Rick Now Let's Make Out" Rodriguez.
> 
> I hate this show...see you guys next week.


You hate it yet youre still watching? Lol your post made me laugh.


----------



## IveGotToast

mr hoang said:


> You hate it yet youre still watching? Lol your post made me laugh.


You know that girl who's up to no good. You know she's bad news. She's going to break you, abuse you, insult you, yet you can't stop thinking about her.

Well there you go.


----------



## mr hoang

IveGotToast said:


> You know that girl who's up to no good. You know she's bad news. She's going to break you, abuse you, insult you, yet you can't stop thinking about her.
> 
> Well there you go.


Haha I feel ya. And you already have so much invested in her.


----------



## Darktower776

mca90guitar said:


> SO damn boring. Hope things pick up before the season ends.





IveGotToast said:


> Thank you...i thought i was the only one.


Nope, I agree as well. I knew they were going to have some boring episodes following the intro episodes. Its like they have to throw filler in to balance out the action. Ugh.. these types of episodes feel like such a waste. They really are almost pure filler. I did like the Morgan solo story but man some of these are very boring and bad.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm havin' a good time. There's weaker episodes, but I don't view them as an absolute weak episode. Idk. I take the story as is. I'm not saying you guys are doing this, but as a comic and movie fan, I see so many fans profess what they would've made the story be like or how it should've been done. But sometimes you just have to let things flow. I feel I am a bit more agreeable with nerdy stuff, I'll admit. Not a total lemming, just that if I like a concept and it's characters, I coast through things that're of smaller interest to me because I know it's leading somewhere.

Lost had me worried in some of its middle season, as well as the latter half of season 2 and all of season 3 of Heroes. But yea, I feel strong characters can carry you through times/sagas that aren't as interesting. But they can interesting to someone else. Like in books, etc. You can't win everyone over all the time, so the author makes sure (or should make sure) there's diversity of characters and lots to keep the reader going through times they may not like.

Too long; didn't care: I embrace the merit and trust the writers, and in this case the actors and directors, to have relevance. I've found no story yet this season that didn't have resonance. Also, a big one, what is a filler episode? Aren't all episodes filler for the climax of a saga or series? You gotta have characterization and build up the little things to catapult us towards the big plot point.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I feel Michonne and Daryl have reached Rick status, honestly. They'd have to spend a season softening the blow, imo of good writing, for a Michonne or Daryl death.


Unless they really want to catch the viewers off guard. If they set it up we'll see it coming. But yeah, I can already picture the backlash killing either of them off suddenly would cause.


----------



## longtimenolove

I don't like watching it after the whole Beth thing. Now I can't trust that anyone is safe (LOL I know, whole premise is no one is safe). The Glen drama, I've had enough of them stringing me along, they need to deal with that plot. Is this the last season?


----------



## longtimenolove

And I will never return to this thread again because eventually someone will ruin it with spoilers (I always watch late), so farewell TWD fans. Live long and prosper.


----------



## JustThisGuy

longtimenolove said:


> I don't like watching it after the whole Beth thing. Now I can't trust that anyone is safe (LOL I know, whole premise is no one is safe). The Glen drama, I've had enough of them stringing me along, they need to deal with that plot. Is this the last season?


You stopped watching after Beth's death but don't want future spoilers? *headscratch*

Also, you bring up something I was going to mention about Rick, Daryl and Michonne and the whole plot revolving around the fact that no one is safe. We have reached a point of cream of the crop. Sure there's a bunch of Alexandrians to fodder, but as far as our main cast, we're pushing towards someone leaving us. It's exciting and making me worry at the same time.


----------



## longtimenolove

JustThisGuy said:


> You stopped watching after Beth's death but don't want future spoilers? *headscratch*


I still watch it, I just don't like watching it. I loved Beth. I was cool with them killing characters I didn't like.


----------



## Fever Dream

Darktower776 said:


> Nope, I agree as well. I knew they were going to have some boring episodes following the intro episodes. Its like they have to throw filler in to balance out the action. Ugh.. these types of episodes feel like such a waste. They really are almost pure filler. I did like the Morgan solo story but man some of these are very boring and bad.


The only episodes I see as filler or a waste are the one's that don't lead anywhere. Granted, the Walking Dead is known for slowing the pace down a little to much. As long as there is a payoff later or they are laying the ground work for character building I'm okay that. Although in retrospect some episode are made better or worse, IMO, because of this.


----------



## longtimenolove

And I have no doubt that they'll kill off Rick. His character has really gone off the deep end. They have to kill him now.


----------



## Fever Dream

longtimenolove said:


> Is this the last season?


I think it has been renewed for another season.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm havin' a good time. There's weaker episodes, but I don't view them as an absolute weak episode. Idk. I take the story as is. I'm not saying you guys are doing this, but as a comic and movie fan, I see so many fans profess what they would've made the story be like or how it should've been done. But sometimes you just have to let things flow. I feel I am a bit more agreeable with nerdy stuff, I'll admit. Not a total lemming, just that if I like a concept and it's characters, I coast through things that're of smaller interest to me because I know it's leading somewhere.
> 
> Lost had me worried in some of its middle season, as well as the latter half of season 2 and all of season 3 of Heroes. But yea, I feel strong characters can carry you through times/sagas that aren't as interesting. But they can interesting to someone else. Like in books, etc. You can't win everyone over all the time, so the author makes sure (or should make sure) there's diversity of characters and lots to keep the reader going through times they may not like.
> 
> Too long; didn't care: I embrace the merit and trust the writers, and in this case the actors and directors, to have relevance. I've found no story yet this season that didn't have resonance. Also, a big one, what is a filler episode? Aren't all episodes filler for the climax of a saga or series? You gotta have characterization and build up the little things to catapult us towards the big plot point.


I understand what you're saying. I've read the comics since the beginning as well. Don't get me wrong I'm still going to watch the show, and I still enjoy it for the most part. That's why I never go around saying "I'm not going to watch TWD anymore." because I know I'm going to keep watching.

It's just that some episodes are very good and then some are very weak. I know every show has episodes that are stronger than others. Maybe it is because I do really like the show/characters/story/comic so much that the weaker episodes come off as such a disappointment to me.

EDIT: wanted to include @*Fever Dream* as well.


----------



## JustThisGuy

longtimenolove said:


> I still watch it, I just don't like watching it. I loved Beth. I was cool with them killing characters I didn't like.


Oh, ok. I agree that she was a loss. Some didn't think so, but I felt she was an innocence lost that was pretty sucky to lose.



longtimenolove said:


> And I have no doubt that they'll kill off Rick. His character has really gone off the deep end. They have to kill him now.


Will. Never. Happen. He'll be there till the end.



Fever Dream said:


> I think it has been renewed for another season.


Oh, yea. I could see this show reaching season 10. Easy.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, yea. I could see this show reaching season 10. Easy.


Same here. I know it's been renewed for season 7. I thought heard for 8 also, but I could be wrong on that. I had the feeling that they wanted Fear the Walking Dead to be it's replacement, but given it's lackluster first season, I'm not sure that will happen. Who knows, TWD might last well past FtWD.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Same here. I know it's been renewed for season 7. I thought heard for 8 also, but I could be wrong on that. I had the feeling that they wanted Fear the Walking Dead to be it's replacement, but given it's lackluster first season, I'm not sure that will happen. Who knows, TWD might last well past FtWD.


I hope so. I want the last story told to leave a good taste in my mouth, and Fear will not accomplish that. Despite it's ratings, I can honestly seeing it get 3 seasons. It won't change heavily. Damage is done. Why 3? 2 will still have lemmings coming back, but the ratings will be so low that they'll settle for a 3rd a final season to close up shop. My guess, anyway.

I'm personally gonna avoid Fear's 2nd season. I'll watch it on Netflix maybe, out of an indirect completionist/lemming factor, but I don't want it to have ratings.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I hope so. I want the last story told to leave a good taste in my mouth, and Fear will not accomplish that. Despite it's ratings, I can honestly seeing it get 3 seasons. It won't change heavily. Damage is done. Why 3? 2 will still have lemmings coming back, but the ratings will be so low that they'll settle for a 3rd a final season to close up shop. My guess, anyway.
> 
> I'm personally gonna avoid Fear's 2nd season. I'll watch it on Netflix maybe, out of an indirect completionist/lemming factor, but I don't want it to have ratings.


I plan on giving the second season a chance, but I'm not hopeful. If they don't make a dramatic improvement with it I'll probably drop it all together. If I found any of the characters interesting that might help. So far, the character from FtWD I'd like to see next season is that kid with the knife.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> I plan on giving the second season a chance, but I'm not hopeful. If they don't make a dramatic improvement with it I'll probably drop it all together. If I found any of the characters interesting that might help. So far, the character from FtWD I'd like to see next season is that kid with the knife.


Tobias is my fake-zitted spirit animal. Heh. He reminds me Vivi from Final Fantasy IX. The only character I liked. Though Vivi got more face-time.


----------



## MondKrabbe

[spoiler=Glenn Spoilers, read at own risk]Read some spoilers on this coming up episode, which is supposed to be when Glenn is to appear. Honestly, walkers shouldn't be a viable threat at this point because apparently, Glenn just kills a few and hides under the dumpster, there bodies blocking the entry points and waits them out. Bumps into Enid I believe this is real, dude posted spoilers about last episode, all were accurate. So...yeah. Fall into a horde and you'll be A-Ok.[/spoiler]

Also, I will say the last two episodes were kind of meh. I guess the Sasha, Abe, and Daryl one was a little bit better just because it was our first tease of the Saviors, but.....the episode seemed really hard to follow. Everyone was talking quietly and idk. It was just a weird episode. Hopefully this next one improves.


----------



## Darktower776

MondKrabbe said:


> [spoiler=Glenn Spoilers, read at own risk]Read some spoilers on this coming up episode, which is supposed to be when Glenn is to appear. Honestly, walkers shouldn't be a viable threat at this point because apparently, Glenn just kills a few and hides under the dumpster, there bodies blocking the entry points and waits them out. Bumps into Enid I believe this is real, dude posted spoilers about last episode, all were accurate. So...yeah. Fall into a horde and you'll be A-Ok.[/spoiler]
> 
> Also, I will say the last two episodes were kind of meh. I guess the Sasha, Abe, and Daryl one was a little bit better just because it was our first tease of the Saviors, but.....the episode seemed really hard to follow. Everyone was talking quietly and idk. It was just a weird episode. Hopefully this next one improves.


I agree with you on these last two episodes being meh. I understand character building and all that but they were still meh episodes to me.

Interesting Spoiler tag. I mean if it is true I think that is how a lot of people think he gets out of that situation even if it is highly improbable. I just hope they don't make it look too unbelievable if it does indeed unfold like that. Because I hate when they do that like when Eastman got bitten by that one lone biter. It makes you go "Oh come on!".


----------



## MondKrabbe

Darktower776 said:


> I agree with you on these last two episodes being meh. I understand character building and all that but they were still meh episodes to me.
> 
> Interesting Spoiler tag. I mean if it is true I think that is how a lot of people think he gets out of that situation even if it is highly improbable. I just hope they don't make it look too unbelievable if it does indeed unfold like that. Because I hate when they do that like when Eastman got bitten by that one lone biter. It makes you go "Oh come on!".


I love to watch this show, but Eastman getting bit like that was really dumb. I guess the plot called for it but they could have written that better.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> [spoiler=Glenn Spoilers, read at own risk]Read some spoilers on this coming up episode, which is supposed to be when Glenn is to appear. Honestly, walkers shouldn't be a viable threat at this point because apparently, Glenn just kills a few and hides under the dumpster, there bodies blocking the entry points and waits them out. Bumps into Enid I believe this is real, dude posted spoilers about last episode, all were accurate. So...yeah. Fall into a horde and you'll be A-Ok.[/spoiler]
> 
> Also, I will say the last two episodes were kind of meh. I guess the Sasha, Abe, and Daryl one was a little bit better just because it was our first tease of the Saviors, but.....the episode seemed really hard to follow. Everyone was talking quietly and idk. It was just a weird episode. Hopefully this next one improves.


Interesting. I say Jesus will show up soon. I thought he'd be the savior of Glenn.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Charmander

I kind of liked the Daryl episode. I felt it actually led up to something. (I'm guessing that the carved statue that Daryl now has will give him some kind of leeway over that guy when they meet up again)
I enjoyed the Morgan episode too, though I'd rather it had been shown earlier in the season so that the is Glenn dead storyline wouldn't drag on so much.


----------



## MondKrabbe




----------



## WineKitty

So I have been reading the comics and it's amazing how different that story is compared to the show. Characters showing up earlier, dying sooner, huge differences in progression of story. Interesting.

While I am all for people voicing their opinions of criticism, I am puzzled why anyone would watch a show they don't like?



> I don't like watching it after the whole Beth thing. Now I can't trust that anyone is safe (LOL I know, whole premise is no one is safe). The Glen drama, I've had enough of them stringing me along, they need to deal with that plot. Is this the last season?.....And I will never return to this thread again because eventually someone will ruin it with spoilers (I always watch late), so farewell TWD fans. Live long and prosper.


Blah, please save the dramatic posts!! If you are rooting for this being the last season, then you should probably find something else to do. And if you don't return to this thread (even though you already did since this post) that's fine...and not wanting spoilers but you don't like to watch it???? What??? :stu

Anyway, I found these story building episodes to be pretty good. It depends on what you are looking for I guess. I figure the midseason finale is going to be upon us soon enough and even though I want to know what happened to Glenn too, I am just enjoying the ride. It's good old fashioned suspense and it did work. People are just so used to instant gratification that having to wait a few weeks to see the story resolve is killing people. I truly believe the writers, the creator Robert Kirkman, showrunner Scott Gimple, and sometimes director/special effects guy Greg Nicotero love this show, it's progression, and the characters as much as the fans do. I trust that it's going to be worth the wait. I loved the Morgan episode as I have mentioned before and the Daryl episode. I have a feeling this week will be a crazy ride so buckle up people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcharay

All these names I'm unfamiliar with because I'm still catching up. So far I do like the character development occurring. You detect Daryl's vulnerability and it makes me favor him more. My fave character haha.. and - seeing from this thread - I'm not the only one.


----------



## WineKitty

I was just on the FaceBook TWD page and several people are speculating that Daryl is going to die and I am not sure why they think that. I just don't see that happening. If anyone has to die I would root for Father Gabriel or Tara. 

I am hoping we learn Glenn's fate tonight but am not holding my breath. I just read the part in the comics where Tyrese is left in the Gym, surrounded by a lot of walkers and prevails despite all odds. So it wouldn't be unprecedented in TWD universe for someone to overcome a large group of Walkers. Although in Tyrese's case it was only a couple dozen rather than the hundreds that Glenn was facing.


----------



## WineKitty

catcharay said:


> All these names I'm unfamiliar with because I'm still catching up. So far I do like the character development occurring. You detect Daryl's vulnerability and it makes me favor him more. My fave character haha.. and - seeing from this thread - I'm not the only one.


Definitely not the only one, you got that straight!!  :hs


----------



## Charmander

WineKitty said:


> I was just on the FaceBook TWD page and several people are speculating that Daryl is going to die and I am not sure why they think that. I just don't see that happening. If anyone has to die I would root for Father Gabriel or Tara.
> 
> I am hoping we learn Glenn's fate tonight but am not holding my breath. I just read the part in the comics where Tyrese is left in the Gym, surrounded by a lot of walkers and prevails despite all odds. So it wouldn't be unprecedented in TWD universe for someone to overcome a large group of Walkers. Although in Tyrese's case it was only a couple dozen rather than the hundreds that Glenn was facing.


Tyreese was a much better character in the comics. Still, even that seemed unbelievable so they're going to have to come up with a pretty good explanation if Glenn somehow managed to get out of that.


----------



## MondKrabbe

WineKitty said:


> I was just on the FaceBook TWD page and several people are speculating that Daryl is going to die and I am not sure why they think that. I just don't see that happening. If anyone has to die I would root for Father Gabriel or Tara.
> 
> *I am hoping we learn Glenn's fate tonight but am not holding my breath.* I just read the part in the comics where Tyrese is left in the Gym, surrounded by a lot of walkers and prevails despite all odds. So it wouldn't be unprecedented in TWD universe for someone to overcome a large group of Walkers. Although in Tyrese's case it was only a couple dozen rather than the hundreds that Glenn was facing.


Hold your breath, you're in for a ride.


----------



## WineKitty

Charmander said:


> Tyreese was a much better character in the comics. Still, even that seemed unbelievable so they're going to have to come up with a pretty good explanation if Glenn somehow managed to get out of that.


Yeah I actually found that a bit much when I was reading that. He just magically overtook that many walkers. But I also like his character in the comics better. Much more determined and stronger.


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> Hold your breath, you're in for a ride.


Oh I sure hope so!! 

What do you think is going to happen tonight?


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Oh I sure hope so!!
> 
> What do you think is going to happen tonight?


Jesus showing up is my prediction.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Jesus showing up is my prediction.


That would make sense with last week's reveal of this new group. And it would provide a way for Glenn to be saved.

I am chomping at the bit to see tonight's episode. With only two episodes left, I have a suspicion tonight's episode will be a big one.


----------



## WineKitty

I just saw a spoiler on Facebook, three still shots, that seem very legit.

Should I say what it is?????


----------



## MondKrabbe

WineKitty said:


> I just saw a spoiler on Facebook, three still shots, that seem very legit.
> 
> Should I say what it is?????


You can, just put it in spoiler tags. I already read spoilers for tonight just because the whole Glenn thing started to get to me.


----------



## markwalters2

WineKitty said:


> I just saw a spoiler on Facebook, three still shots, that seem very legit.
> 
> Should I say what it is?????


No please don't. Alright go ahead.


----------



## justanotherbird

WineKitty said:


> I just saw a spoiler on Facebook, three still shots, that seem very legit.
> 
> Should I say what it is?????


Go for it! I honestly love spoilers and the show.


----------



## WineKitty

I don"t know how to use spoiler tags?


----------



## WineKitty

THIS POST CONTAINS A POSSIBLE SPOILER....If you don't want to know then don't scroll. Sorry don't know how to do spoiler tags!!







On TWD facebook feed, there is a post that reads "When there are only a few hours left until a new episode… Watch a clip from tonight’s TWD while you wait:...under that post is three pics posted by someone named Lalo Silva. Two of the pics are Enid and Glenn and in one she has a gun on him. The other photo is someone kneeling in what looks like slaughtered walkers only I can't tell who it is. But the pics look legit. The two pics with Enid and Glenn imply to me that not only is Glenn alive but that Enid has a hand in it. I wish I could figure out who the other person is!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go to the FB AMC page for TWD and see it for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seegan

JustThisGuy said:


> Jesus showing up is my prediction.





WineKitty said:


> That would make sense with last week's reveal of this new group. And it would provide a way for Glenn to be saved.
> 
> I am chomping at the bit to see tonight's episode. With only two episodes left, I have a suspicion tonight's episode will be a big one.


Jesus is definitely not in this episode. He won't be in the show until the last half.​


----------



## MondKrabbe

I saw it and I still don't believe it. I mean a walker reached over Glenn's hand and face to get to Nicholas.


----------



## JustThisGuy

We and the internet called it. To think how many people cried when he "died" is quite funny.

I still Jesus'll pop up in the episode at some point. Or maybe Enid is working for Negan.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Nah man, I don't think we'll see Jesus until next season.


----------



## WineKitty

I really liked this episode. 

The spoiler pics that I saw were plucked from this episode. I don't know where that guy got them but they were real.

I have to wonder if Carl is going to get shot by Ron? They seemed to allude to that. I could totally see that being the midseason finale.

Having the walls down is going to be crazy!! 

And of course I am glad that Glenn is alive although it seems kind of hard to believe that he could survive under that dumpster like that. But in any case I am glad we still have him around.


----------



## MondKrabbe

Well that's over and done with. I've got too much invested in this show to actually hate it, but like with all movies I watch, there are movies and shows where I think "that could've been done better."

Now, what I'm looking forward to is the predicament of Carol, Denise, Morgan and the Wolf. Trapped in a building with an invading herd. A civilian, a scavenging murderer, a man of life, and a woman who does what needs to be done.


----------



## JustThisGuy

As my gf put it in a text message: "So much tension. SO MUCH."

Tension level: Sky is falling.


----------



## WineKitty

I cant believe Morgan is nursing the Wolf. That can only turn out badly. I hope Carol puts a bullet in the Wolf (and she will given the chance).

So I have thought that having Carl shot was necessary for the development of his character. I haven't gotten nearly that far in the comics but have heard about it. I am pretty sure it was Douglas (aka Deanna) who shoots him in the comics but they take lots of liberties with the show. 

I thought the episode was great...I was on edge the whole time even though I had spoilers.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Turns out a spoiler article I read was accurate. A tiny fraction of the episode. Glenn surviving and meeting Enid. But still, how're these things leaking? I kinda hate it. Love theory articles/threads/etc., but hate when there is some douche out there with pieces of script. Someone needs fired or an entertainment journalist needs barred from previews.


----------



## WineKitty

From what I have been reading a lot of people seem to be upset about the resolution of the Glenn Storyline. Some fine it "implausible" which kind of sounds a bit silly..I mean it's a show about zombies, FFS. It's an unlikely way to survive but again, Tyrese survived being attacked by several on his own in the comics. I can't take anyone who says, "Well, realistically Glenn wouldn't have survived." Ummm....realistically it's a show about the apocalypse. Personally I was okay with the way it worked out.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> From what I have been reading a lot of people seem to be upset about the resolution of the Glenn Storyline. Some fine it "implausible" which kind of sounds a bit silly..I mean it's a show about zombies, FFS. It's an unlikely way to survive but again, Tyrese survived being attacked by several on his own in the comics. I can't take anyone who says, "Well, realistically Glenn wouldn't have survived." Ummm....realistically it's a show about the apocalypse. Personally I was okay with the way it worked out.


Yeah, I was pretty fine with it. If you watch the original clip of the zombies overtaking him, you can see motion towards the under part of the dumpster, so it seemed the likely conclusion a long time ago.

I just was wondering about the zombies on the other side of the dumpster being able to see Glenn through said dumpster to know to climb underneath and after him. Odd. Heh. None of the others followed his feet. Odder. The fact that there was any piece of Nicholas left was also odd, when Lori was gone with only one zombie. Oddest.

Inconsistencies aside, I was totally fine with it. One more odd thing: zombies, even when getting a fresh kill, have this need to kill. Meaning, despite a meal in front of them, they'll still get up and go after motion, like t-rex. Seen it tons of times throughout the series. But not this time. They didn't follow Glenn. Just odd.

I know I picked it apart, but I am fine with Glenn's survival, and not just because I really like his character.


----------



## IveGotToast

MondKrabbe said:


> Well that's over and done with. I've got too much invested in this show to actually hate it, but like with all movies I watch, there are movies and shows where I think "that could've been done better."
> 
> Now, what I'm looking forward to is the predicament of Carol, Denise, Morgan and the Wolf. Trapped in a building with an invading herd. A civilian, a scavenging murderer, a man of life, and a woman who does what needs to be done.


I wholeheartedly concur. The scenes with Morgan and Carol, especially the table discussion scene were the best parts of this episode.

Morgan and Carol feel like the only interesting characters left, and since they are complete opposites, the dynamic between the two is great. Both in this episode questioned what their beliefs were. Morgan when they were questioning him, and Carol's was a lot more brief. When she told Sam that "Killing is the only way to keep from becoming a monster" you could see a brief look on her face like "What the hell am i saying? What have I become?" Then of course she quickly stops that train of thought because of her stubbornness.

Please, please TWD writers...give us more of this. This is what this show needs.


----------



## Darktower776

MondKrabbe said:


> Well that's over and done with. I've got too much invested in this show to actually hate it, but like with all movies I watch, there are movies and shows where I think "that could've been done better."
> 
> Now, what I'm looking forward to is the predicament of Carol, Denise, Morgan and the Wolf. Trapped in a building with an invading herd. A civilian, a scavenging murderer, a man of life, and a woman who does what needs to be done.


I agree. It was kind of like "Uh...okay" but I had been expecting that Glenn simply slid under the dumpster for so long now that it was just so...expected. I kind of blocked it out and moved on with the rest of the episode but glad we didn't have to wait until next year to find out what happened to Glenn.

However when Glenn really does die on the show I can imagine there being all sorts of stuff being said like "He's really dead this time." or "Is he gonna squirm his way out of this?" etc.

Yeah, the Carol, Morgan, Wolf predicament in that cell is gonna be good. I wonder who will win out with that?

And the walls come tumbling down!


----------



## Seegan

IveGotToast said:


> Morgan and Carol feel like the only interesting characters left


I don't understand how you can feel that way. Rick, Abraham, and Michonne are very interesting characters as well with everything they've been through and how it's changed them. If they would bring Daryl's personality back he would be interesting again too. They've been making him fade into the background ever since Merle died, and they stripped him of the smartass personality I loved.



MondKrabbe said:


> Nah man, I don't think we'll see Jesus until next season.


Don't worry, we'll be seeing him sooner than next season. Tom Payne has been cast as Jesus and he will be in the last half of this season. So when the show comes back in February, he will appear at some point. I think it's episode 10 but don't take my word on that, because I can't really remember which one it is. Here's a filming photo to show you Jesus with Daryl, Glenn, and Abraham in the back. You can spot that red hair anywhere, lol.

[spoiler=Jesus]







[/spoiler]



WineKitty said:


> I have to wonder if Carl is going to get shot by Ron? They seemed to allude to that. I could totally see that being the midseason finale


:clapYou're *very *close, my friend. I won't say what happens unless you want me to, except that the mid season finale is very brutal and bloody. I'm stoked for it. I will say this though.

[spoiler=Carl]Chandler Riggs was spotted AND photographed filming with a bandage over one side of his face this season. AMC quickly took any photos of it down. (But they're still out there if you look)[/spoiler]

[spoiler=Saviors]We've already met Dwight and Sherry from the comics, and the men after them are Saviors, Negan's men. The main one seems to be a guy named Wade (who cut the other guy's arm off) He was talking about Negan when he said "He only wants *** that's willing" since Negan has a harem but is against sexual crimes and doesn't want a woman to be with him against her will.[/spoiler]

*DON'T READ THESE LAST TWO UNLESS YOU REALLY WANNA KNOW!!*
[SPOILER= Negan]There is leaked footage of him Lucilling someone, though we can't determine who. The video gave me chills. Jeffery Dean Morgan is going to be *killer *playing the role as my beloved Negan. I can't wait to see him in action! He will be in episode 16, and the ****'s gonna hit the fan!!! I'm so very excited for this![/SPOILER]

[SPOILER=Dwight]The fact that Dwight has Daryl's crossbow scares the hell out of me since in the comic he uses a crossbow to kill Abraham and shoot Rick. I have a bad feeling he's going to kill or wound someone with it, though we don't have confirmation, so there's no telling what happens.[/SPOILER]

*Anyway, I hope this satisfies those of you who like spoilers! The season is going to be one wild ride in the last half and the MSF. I'm glad there are spoiler lovers here, because this show is my obsession and I stalk it relentlessly.
*


----------



## Seegan

Also need to add this about the MSF

*MAJOR SPOILER ALERT!!

[spoiler=]Deanna dies while attempting to save Rick from a walker. Carol and Morgan fight. Father Gabriel steps up.[/spoiler]

*That's all I know right now.


----------



## MondKrabbe

@Seegan woops, that's what I meant. Not next season as in season 7 but next half of the season. Sorry about that.


----------



## JustThisGuy

IveGotToast said:


> I wholeheartedly concur. The scenes with Morgan and Carol, especially the table discussion scene were the best parts of this episode.
> 
> Morgan and Carol feel like the only interesting characters left, and since they are complete opposites, the dynamic between the two is great. Both in this episode questioned what their beliefs were. Morgan when they were questioning him, and Carol's was a lot more brief. *When she told Sam that "Killing is the only way to keep from becoming a monster" you could see a brief look on her face like "What the hell am i saying? What have I become?" Then of course she quickly stops that train of thought because of her stubbornness.*
> 
> Please, please TWD writers...give us more of this. This is what this show needs.


I noticed that, too. Interesting.


----------



## Seegan

MondKrabbe said:


> @*Seegan* woops, that's what I meant. Not next season as in season 7 but next half of the season. Sorry about that.


No worries, lol. The show's pace should speed up when Jesus comes into the scene. He's such a great character. There's a rumor due to certain filming photos and eyewitness accounts that

[spoiler=]Daryl and Rick get into some kind of argument and maybe throw some punches while at a gas station with Jesus, who yells "We've only got a few minutes!" and they all take off in a hurry[/spoiler]
I don't know if it's true since some rumors turn out to be crap, but I'm definitely intrigued as to why that would happen!!


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## scarpia

WineKitty said:


> I really liked this episode.
> 
> The spoiler pics that I saw were plucked from this episode. I don't know where that guy got them but they were real.
> 
> I have to wonder if Carl is going to get shot by Ron? They seemed to allude to that. I could totally see that being the midseason finale.
> 
> Having the walls down is going to be crazy!!
> 
> And of course I am glad that Glenn is alive although it seems kind of hard to believe that he could survive under that dumpster like that. But in any case I am glad we still have him around.


Glen reminds me of Daniel Jackson from Stargate. They killed Daniel just about every season, but they always brought him back.


----------



## SaladDays

Eye hope CORAL doesn't get hurt next episode hu3hu3hu3


----------



## JustThisGuy

SaladDays said:


> Eye hope CORAL doesn't get hurt next episode hu3hu3hu3


We all know what's going down, even if you haven't read the comics. It'll be crazy, that's for sure.


----------



## Seegan

Ron: Can you teach me how to shoot?

_Foreshadowing outta control_


----------



## JustThisGuy

Seegan said:


> Ron: Can you teach me how to shoot?
> 
> _Foreshadowing outta control_


The foreshadowing within the foreshadowing. Point with your eye. Carl = loss of eye, BUT... Me thinks Carl will get the best of Ron and shoot straight, making him the dead one. Possibly. Carl is always strapped, right? Ron will shoot from the chest, Carl will shoot square from his sight. End of Ron.

Then zombies. Zombies! ZOMBIES! And a Wolf. Hrm.


----------



## Daveyboy

I was very shocked weeks ago when I thought Glen died.. Even though I'm not a big Glen fan..

But when I saw this episode with him crawling under the dumpster I didn't get the feeling of excitement..
I was almost disappointed with the outcome....

But anyway..

Good episode.. Glad to see Rosita make a brief appearance. 

I hope we get a better Daryl episode soon.. He's almost a forgotten character this season with the exception of a few grunts..
He is almost becoming a caricature of himself...

Writers need to do better. I had higher hopes for him after the Hospital episodes with Carol..


----------



## MondKrabbe

http://www46.zippyshare.com/v/ZPK8pSe3/file.html

That's the link for the little clip, if you want a *bad quality* hint of Negan. If you don't want to click, (I get a little paranoid at odd looking links) I can try and upload it somewhere or send it to you.


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> http://www46.zippyshare.com/v/ZPK8pSe3/file.html
> 
> That's the link for the little clip, if you want a *bad quality* hint of Negan. If you don't want to click, (I get a little paranoid at odd looking links) I can try and upload it somewhere or send it to you.


I saw an extended version of that, I believe, where he's really going to town on somebody with Lucille.


----------



## MondKrabbe

JustThisGuy said:


> I saw an extended version of that, I believe, where he's really going to town on somebody with Lucille.


I figured there was, someone even told me they saw one with sound. This is the only version I have seen, however. Most link I've seen show this exact clip, haven't found an extended one.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> The foreshadowing within the foreshadowing. Point with your eye. Carl = loss of eye, BUT... M*e thinks Carl will get the best of Ron and shoot straight, making him the dead one. Possibly. Carl is always strapped, right? Ron will shoot from the chest, Carl will shoot square from his sight. End of Ron.
> *
> Then zombies. Zombies! ZOMBIES! And a Wolf. Hrm.


While I could see that happening isn't Carl losing an eye integral to the person he becomes in the comics? I haven't gotten that far in my own personal read. But I also know that they do not feel compelled to keep true to the characters in the comics. So you could very well be right. But I think it would erase this idea that the main Atlanta characters are untouchable that I have seen more than once since the Glenn reveal.


----------



## Darktower776

WineKitty said:


> While I could see that happening isn't Carl losing an eye integral to the person he becomes in the comics? I haven't gotten that far in my own personal read. But I also know that they do not feel compelled to keep true to the characters in the comics. So you could very well be right. But I think it would erase this idea that the main Atlanta characters are untouchable that I have seen more than once since the Glenn reveal.


Well I've read well past that point and it is a part of Carl because it was traumatic but it really isn't all that integral to the character. Kind of like how comic book Rick lost his hand but didn't on the show. I really don't see the need for it other than shock factor and what you said- showing the main cast isn't immune from maiming/dying.

I mean it might still happen but if it doesn't then I would have no problem with it just like Rick not losing his hand to the Governor. Well in the comics the loss of the hand does hamper Rick a lot sometimes.


----------



## Seegan

JustThisGuy said:


> *The foreshadowing within the foreshadowing. Point with your eye. Carl = loss of eye*, BUT... Me thinks Carl will get the best of Ron and shoot straight, making him the dead one. Possibly. Carl is always strapped, right? Ron will shoot from the chest, Carl will shoot square from his sight. End of Ron.
> 
> Then zombies. Zombies! ZOMBIES! And a Wolf. Hrm.


I actually laughed when I watched that part. Good Lord AMC, can they be any more obvious? :b


----------



## Fever Dream

Darktower776 said:


> Well I've read well past that point and it is a part of Carl because it was traumatic but it really isn't all that integral to the character. Kind of like how comic book Rick lost his hand but didn't on the show. I really don't see the need for it other than shock factor and what you said- showing the main cast isn't immune from maiming/dying.


I pretty much feel the same way. It's not really necessary, but if they go that route I'm okay with that too. I understand them not having Rick lose his hand. The time and budget to keep disguising it is better spent elsewhere. Although an eye patch for Carl is simple enough.


----------



## Seegan

*DON'T LOOK UNLESS YOU REALLY WANT TO!*

Well, it turns out that

[spoiler=Carl]He doesn't lose his eye or even get shot this episode. Ron does attack him with a shovel while they're hiding in a house though.[/spoiler]

[spoiler=morgan and carol]They get into a big fight over the wolf. Morgan knocks Carol out. The wolf knocks morgan out, frees himself with a knife, and takes denise hostage. WTF Morgan! I knew this would bite everyone in the ***![/spoiler]

[spoiler=]Deanna is a goner this episode. We don't see her get eaten though.[/spoiler]

[spoiler=post-credits scene]There's a post credits scene in which daryl, sasha and abraham are confronted by the saviors on motorcycles. The last word of the episode is Negan.[/spoiler]

The wait for february just got a whole lot longer for me. :crying:


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Not reading a one. A lot of tv spoilers have been upsettingly accurate as of late. Someone needs fired.

Also, I need to read compendium 2 and 3 of the comic, so...there's that.


----------



## herk

wow i was so wrong about what they were trying to do with glenn, hmmmmm. kind of annoyed, it just felt like a big publicity stunt thing, instead of showing that his character is too good for this world. idk im definitely glad he's alive though, one of my favorite characters. now i'm thinking they're gonna kill maggie or something though, kind of like the lori and the baby thing when the prison went down in the comics??? really don't know what's gonna happen


----------



## JustThisGuy

herk said:


> wow i was so wrong about what they were trying to do with glenn, hmmmmm. kind of annoyed, it just felt like a big publicity stunt thing, instead of showing that his character is too good for this world. idk im definitely glad he's alive though, one of my favorite characters. now i'm thinking they're gonna kill maggie or something though, kind of like the lori and the baby thing when the prison went down in the comics??? really don't know what's gonna happen


It'd be funny if they did that to us with Glenn and then killed him later on by you know who. Would be majorly effed up.

But I think that death is going to someone else. Just like Herschel's death was Tyreese's in the show. Then Tyreese died a different way.

I'm thinking Abraham or Morgan. Morgan's death would be more emotional, imo. But people might not like another black character dying, so idk.


----------



## herk

JustThisGuy said:


> It'd be funny if they did that to us with Glenn and then killed him later on by you know who. Would be majorly effed up.
> 
> But I think that death is going to someone else. Just like Herschel's death was Tyreese's in the show. Then Tyreese died a different way.
> 
> I'm thinking Abraham or Morgan. Morgan's death would be more emotional, imo. But people might not like another black character dying, so idk.


yeah i think killing glenn after all that would just feel really cheap, hope they don't go that route lol. i haven't read this far in the comics, i've just heard about certain characters and things online, so i have only some idea of who might show up to cause some trouble. i wonder if they'll be connected to the new group that daryl came across.

abraham dying would be great for sasha lol, good lord that woman can not win. morgan dying would suck, depending on how it happens it would be an interesting end to his story, or if his approach gets someone else important killed. better not be daryl or carl or or anyone D;


----------



## JustThisGuy

herk said:


> yeah i think killing glenn after all that would just feel really cheap, hope they don't go that route lol. i haven't read this far in the comics, i've just heard about certain characters and things online, so i have only some idea of who might show up to cause some trouble. i wonder if they'll be connected to the new group that daryl came across.
> 
> abraham dying would be great for sasha lol, good lord that woman can not win. morgan dying would suck, depending on how it happens it would be an interesting end to his story, or if his approach gets someone else important killed. better not be daryl or carl or or anyone D;


The group Daryl came across were The Saviors. The three, turned 2, that were running were refugees from that camp. It's not what its namesake promises.


----------



## herk

JustThisGuy said:


> The group Daryl came across were The Saviors. The three, turned 2, that were running were refugees from that camp. It's not what its namesake promises.


and here i thought things might take a good turn for our plucky heroes. wonder what the dynamic between the groups will be, depending on how events play out. DONT TELL ME THOUGH

damn i hate these midseason breaks


----------



## MondKrabbe

I put the actual spoilers and my little response in spoiler tags to make sure I don't ruin anything for anyone so read them at your own risk. My response does kind of give away what's going to happen so, don't click on it unless you REALLY want to see vague spoilers.

[spoiler=Mid-Season Finale Spoilers] - Tara, Rosita and Eugene hide in some garage after Eugene has shouted the "Help!" we heard two episodes ago into the walkie talkie. Rosita is distraught, but Tara gives some pep talk and proclaims that nothing is lost yet. Eugene attempts to unlock the door leading into the house.
- Maggie barely saves herself by climbing up a guard post and that's basically all we see from her. That guard post doesn't look all that solid and the walkers may tear it down.
➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖

- Rick, Carl, Michonne, Deanna, Jesse, Gabriel, Ron, Sam and Judith hide in Jesse's house. It is revealed that Deanna was bitten, she prepares to die and has some tearful conversations with Rick ("They are all your people now. Take care of them.") and Michonne ("Find out what you want."). Meanwhile, Ron goes insane and attacks Carl. Their fight attracts the walkers who break into the house. They are able to contain them by blocking them out with furniture but barely. Later, Carl confronts Ron and takes away his gun but doesn't tell the others about his meltdown.
As the walkers threaten to take down the barricades, they decide to mess themselves up with walker intestines and leave the house. They can't take the weakened Deanna with them though who then decides that she'll take care of it herself with her gun "when she's ready".
They leave and carve their way through the walker crowd while Deanna decides to not shoot herself but instead shoot some of the walkers heading towards her (we don't see her getting eaten though). The episode ends with the rest standing on the porch among the huge walker crowd and stupid little Sam repeatedly saying "Mom".
➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖

- Morgan and Carol take refuge in Morgan's house while Denise is in the basement with the wolf. After overcoming her fear, Denise attempts to treat the wolf's wound, basically joining Morgan's "let's change him" mission. Carol slipped before they made it into the house and she seems to have a concussion from the fall, which is later revealed to be a ruse to sneak into the basement. Carol wants to kill the wolf, Morgan won't let her, a fight between them ensues, Morgan knocks Carol out, the wolf knocks Morgan out and then frees himself with a knife.
It is then revealed that Tara, Rosita and Eugene were in the same house the whole time and they stumble into that whole scenario. The wolf takes Denise hostage and demands their guns which they do hand over. The episode ends with the wolf and Denise leaving the house, heading towards the walker crowd.
Finally, we get a post-credits scene: Daryl, Sasha and Abraham are captured by some biker gang blocking the road. I'll just say that the final word of the episode is "Negan".[/spoiler]

[spoiler=Mid-Season Finale,reaction to spoilers]Was reading spoilers for the mid-season finale, and it seems it going to be only 60 minutes. And the overall episode is a bit anti-climatic, I hate to say. A lot of posts I've seen about spoilers appear to be consisting of the same information It ends on a bunch of cliffhangers/unresolved plots. I'm not so sure this was the best of move but whatever. I'll be watching but I was really hoping for the story to move along way more now. I guess that means episode 9 will start with a bang but I was really hoping for more this finale[/spoiler]


----------



## MondKrabbe

Jesus, now I remember why I stopped IMDB in the first place. It's just a cesspool of hate-watching trolls and idiots who constantly post off-topic crap. The board is basically dead because of everyone on my ignore list, constantly spamming the same hate topics over and over. Don't even get me started on the fanboys either. Ugh, much aggravation. I'm done with IMDB for now, :\


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> Jesus, now I remember why I stopped IMDB in the first place. It's just a cesspool of hate-watching trolls and idiots who constantly post off-topic crap. The board is basically dead because of everyone on my ignore list, constantly spamming the same hate topics over and over. Don't even get me started on the fanboys either. Ugh, much aggravation. I'm done with IMDB for now, :\


I was on IMDB for a while and felt the same. No moderation (I'm not talking forums, just thinking with the fandom) and no one likes fun. It's like everyone is trying to be a RottenTomatoes critic or something. Elitist b.s. Ironically, I tend to agree with the consensus of IMDB on star ratings way more than I do RottenTomatoes and MetaCritic, despite the crowd.

It's funny, you go to a place for your enjoyment of something and meet nothing but haters. I went to the DC comics forum and it's full of traditionalist that hate on anything new and newbies whom are so close-minded that they only stick with a handful of titles and everything else is crap, despite not reading anything else. Sigh. Ah, the internet.


----------



## WineKitty

So how many people think Carl gets shot in the eye by Deanna? Or will it be Ron that gets shot?

I believe Deanna, Tobin, and Ron at the very least are history tomorrow. I wish they would kill off Jessie but doubt they will.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> So how many people think Carl gets shot in the eye by Deanna? Or will it be Ron that gets shot?
> 
> I believe Deanna, Tobin, and Ron at the very least are history tomorrow. I wish they would kill off Jessie but doubt they will.


Ron will shoot out Carl's eye. Why would it be Deanna? Carl will shoot back and kill Ron. Then we continue into the horde problems. My thoughts.

Tobin will bite it by being biteded.

Deanna...maybe. Her son is up for a death sooner than her, imo.

I think Jessie will die. Along with her son upstairs. I think the horde will get them.


----------



## MondKrabbe

JustThisGuy said:


> Ron will shoot out Carl's eye. Why would it be Deanna? Carl will shoot back and kill Ron. Then we continue into the horde problems. My thoughts.
> 
> Tobin will bite it by being biteded.
> 
> Deanna...maybe. Her son is up for a death sooner than her, imo.
> 
> I think Jessie will die. Along with her son upstairs. I think the horde will get them.


I'm definitely thinking Ron but I think WineKitty might have been thinking from a comics standpoint. [spoiler=minor comic stuff]Deanna's comic counterpart shoots wildly at walkers and that's how Carl gets injured.[/spoiler]


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> I'm definitely thinking Ron but I think WineKitty might have been thinking from a comics standpoint.


Yes that is exactly what I was thinking about.

And it's still plausible.

Because we are all expecting something to happen with Ron. And they very well may go with that.

But the less obvious route is to have Deanna shooting at walkers and inadvertently shoot Carl, as it goes in the comics. Ron could be neutralized pretty easily. It would be a twist on what we are expecting.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Ron will shoot out Carl's eye. Why would it be Deanna? Carl will shoot back and kill Ron. Then we continue into the horde problems. My thoughts.
> 
> Tobin will bite it by being biteded.
> 
> Deanna...maybe. Her son is up for a death sooner than her, imo.
> 
> I think Jessie will die. Along with her son upstairs. I think the horde will get them.


I seriously don't see Deanna lasting past tomorrow night.

And your scenario for Ron and Carl very well might play out. I really do not know where they are going with that.

I actually hope Jessie dies because I can't stand that character. Although the love interest for Rick post Lori is Andrea and obviously that ain't going to happen, lol. Could Michonne possibly fill the role of Andrea as the love interest?


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I seriously don't see Deanna lasting past tomorrow night.
> 
> And your scenario for Ron and Carl very well might play out. I really do not know where they are going with that.
> 
> I actually hope Jessie dies because I can't stand that character. Although the love interest for Rick post Lori is Andrea and obviously that ain't going to happen, lol. Could Michonne possibly fill the role of Andrea as the love interest?


Michonne has been speculated to be with Rick, but I don't know. I've also heard Daryl. And Tyreese, when he was alive because of the comics. Maybe she doesn't need a love interest? Like Daryl. But who knows. I wouldn't hate a coupling between Rick and Michonne.

My money is on Eugene, though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mere hours. Mere. Hours.


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Mere hours. Mere. Hours.


----------



## WineKitty

I am trying to keep busy until show time because I am really, really, really impatient to find out what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Is time moving slower?! /cringe-face


----------



## MondKrabbe

Ya'll can read those spoilers if you want. I will say this, because I don't know how it will play out, but wait til after the credits.


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> Ya'll can read those spoilers if you want. I will say this, because I don't know how it will play out, but wait til after the credits.


Why, is there some little piece after the credits, is that just a guess or do you know that.

I am not reading too many spoilers. I did that last week and they were all actually accurate. I want to save a bit of mystery tonight!!!


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Is time moving slower?! /cringe-face


I know right!!!!!!!! I make myself wait 20 minutes after it starts so I can skip the massive amount of commercials that they have.


----------



## MondKrabbe

WineKitty said:


> Why, is there some little piece after the credits, is that just a guess or do you know that.
> 
> I am not reading too many spoilers. I did that last week and they were all actually accurate. I want to save a bit of mystery tonight!!!


Part of spoilers. Just stay.

I take back my spoilers reaction, I'm enjoying this more than I thought. Of course, I'm still sad at all the cliffhangers of every character.

FFS, it's in into the badland


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I know right!!!!!!!! I make myself wait 20 minutes after it starts so I can skip the massive amount of commercials that they have.


 That's what my gf and I do. We wait 15 minutes and it's perfect for skipping all the commercial breaks on your DVR.



MondKrabbe said:


> Part of spoilers. Just stay.
> 
> I take back my spoilers reaction, I'm enjoying this more than I thought. Of course, I'm still sad at all the cliffhangers of every character.
> 
> FFS, it's in into the badland


Nothing after the credits. Other than the preview.

I was expecting more. Pretty uneventful. I thought there'd be chaos. It was just them hiding in houses most of the episode.

Deanna is pretty much dead. But yea, so many people not dying is ridiculous. Uh...I can't even.

The Wolf situation was frustrating. They should not have put down their guns. They had a bead on him. Idk.

Glenn and Enid didn't even need screen time. They literally and figuratively went nowhere.

Feb. 14th? Ugh. That's stupid long.


----------



## MondKrabbe

JustThisGuy said:


> That's what my gf and I do. We wait 15 minutes and it's perfect for skipping all the commercial breaks on your DVR.
> 
> Nothing after the credits. Other than the preview.
> 
> I was expecting more. Pretty uneventful. I thought there'd be chaos. It was just them hiding in houses most of the episode.
> 
> Deanna is pretty much dead. But yea, so many people not dying is ridiculous. Uh...I can't even.
> 
> The Wolf situation was frustrating. They should not have put down their guns. They had a bead on him. Idk.
> 
> Glenn and Enid didn't even need screen time. They literally and figuratively went nowhere.
> 
> Feb. 14th? Ugh. That's stupid long.


Yeah, I liked it more in action but nothing super eventful happened. I have a feeling that earlier spoilers I read are still true, but they decided to make it into the episode 9 premiere. ****, 2 and a half months.

Anyone catch the 2 minute clip in Into the Badlands? A little hype.


----------



## IveGotToast

"All your base are belong to Neagan." 


That final shot of them on the porch was amazing. One of the best shots of the show.


----------



## MondKrabbe

IveGotToast said:


> "All your base are belong to Neagan."
> 
> That final shot of them on the porch was amazing. One of the best shots of the show.


I really liked that. I'm guessing little Sammy son of a ***** is going to get munched in the premiere.


----------



## WineKitty

Well, I have to admit I am a bit disappointed. Nothing really happened. Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham didn't even get any screen time although the 2 minute preview kind of tells why. And it's the introduction of Negan.

Glenn and Enid barely got any screen time.

Deanna is gone but I think everyone kind of figured that was going to happen. It wasn't even that heroic of a death. Just kind of meh... Her screaming at a few walkers wasn't that exciting.

I really had high expectations and having people hiding in houses wasn't quite what I thought was going to happen.

And now we have to wait til February....****!!!!!!!


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> I really liked that. I'm guessing little Sammy son of a ***** is going to get munched in the premiere.


Kid isn't right in the head. Might be better if he is walker food.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> That's what my gf and I do. We wait 15 minutes and it's perfect for skipping all the commercial breaks on your DVR.
> 
> Nothing after the credits. Other than the preview.
> 
> I was expecting more. Pretty uneventful. I thought there'd be chaos. It was just them hiding in houses most of the episode.
> 
> Deanna is pretty much dead. But yea, so many people not dying is ridiculous. Uh...I can't even.
> 
> The Wolf situation was frustrating. They should not have put down their guns. They had a bead on him. Idk.
> 
> Glenn and Enid didn't even need screen time. They literally and figuratively went nowhere.
> 
> Feb. 14th? Ugh. That's stupid long.


It's crazy how many people the Wolf managed to domineer. Come on!!!

I thought it was suspenseful but just when you thought something might really break loose it resolved. Easily the most anti climatic "finale" of the entire series.


----------



## MondKrabbe

The pros and cons of reading spoilers:

Pros: You pick out the meh episodes, which was like the MSF. I liked it a little better than reading it but it was pretty anti-climatic. Nothing eventful happened.

Cons: you spoil big events for yourself if there are any.


----------



## WineKitty

And I guess them venturing out into the herd was the "cliffhanger" but I don't really feel like I am biting my nails to find out. Hmmm...I am always one to defend the show but despite it being well done with some great touches it just didn't go anywhere really.


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> The pros and cons of reading spoilers:
> 
> Pros: You pick out the meh episodes, which was like the MSF. I liked it a little better than reading it but it was pretty anti-climatic. Nothing eventful happened.
> 
> Cons: you spoil big events for yourself if there are any.


Yeah I did that last week and spoiled it for myself. But it turns out this week there wasn't much to spoil. :/


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> Yeah, I liked it more in action but nothing super eventful happened. I have a feeling that earlier spoilers I read are still true, but they decided to make it into the episode 9 premiere. ****, 2 and a half months.
> 
> Anyone catch the 2 minute clip in Into the Badlands? A little hype.


 I watched the first episode, but I'm saving up Into the Badlands until it finishes and will kill an afternoon with it. Hopefully it gets better in the second episode. I'm on the fence. But it's better than a lot of **** tv shows, so...

It's pretty long wait to see what should've already been revealed to us. Two 90 minute episodes, but they couldn't do that for this episode. Sigh. Course, would they just have filled with them hanging out in houses more? Idk. I expected so much carnage and mayhem. Why fail us, WD writers? Why?



MondKrabbe said:


> I really liked that. I'm guessing little Sammy son of a ***** is going to get munched in the premiere.


I thought for ****'s sure Sammy talking was gonna turn some zombie heads. Sigh. Everyone rips on Jessie and Ron, but I do not like Sam. Haha!



WineKitty said:


> It's crazy how many people the Wolf managed to domineer. Come on!!!
> 
> I thought it was suspenseful but just when you thought something might really break loose it resolved. Easily the most anti climatic "finale" of the entire series.


I'm being sincere here, not exaggerating for effect... I feel this was the weakest mid-season finale yet. It went nowhere. Here's the synopsis for this episode: "The wall has fallen. Zombies are flooding through Alexandria. Chaos is on the brink. Rick and his people spend 40 minutes...loitering."


----------



## IveGotToast

You know, i've heard people say this show is practically a soap opera, and i've always dismissed that notion, but this episode it really showed.


----------



## MondKrabbe

IveGotToast said:


> You know, i've heard people say this show is practically a soap opera, and i've always dismissed that notion, but this episode it really showed.


That was mostly in season 2 and a little bit of season 3. I thought it improved a bit after, but this first half of season 6 overall has been fairly weak. I think things may pick up with the new story arc coming up.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I watched the first episode, but I'm saving up Into the Badlands until it finishes and will kill an afternoon with it. Hopefully it gets better in the second episode. I'm on the fence. But it's better than a lot of **** tv shows, so...
> 
> It's pretty long wait to see what should've already been revealed to us. Two 90 minute episodes, but they couldn't do that for this episode. Sigh. Course, would they just have filled with them hanging out in houses more? Idk. I expected so much carnage and mayhem. Why fail us, WD writers? Why?
> 
> I thought for ****'s sure Sammy talking was gonna turn some zombie heads. Sigh. Everyone rips on Jessie and Ron, but I do not like Sam. Haha!
> 
> I'm being sincere here, not exaggerating for effect... I feel this was the weakest mid-season finale yet. It went nowhere. Here's the synopsis for this episode: "The wall has fallen. Zombies are flooding through Alexandria. Chaos is on the brink. Rick and his people spend 40 minutes...loitering."


that's the thing, we were promised chaos and got far less than that. And i have to agree about it being the weakest. And I am not usually one to criticize the show.


----------



## WineKitty

MondKrabbe said:


> That was mostly in season 2 and a little bit of season 3. I thought it improved a bit after, but this first half of season 6 overall has been fairly weak. I think things may pick up with the new story arc coming up.


I didn't feel that about seasons 2 and 3. I know 2 is widely criticized because it is all at the farm but I really liked that season.

This one has faltered in that they have spent far too much time on characters that don't really matter and no one cares about. I wasn't even that moved by Deanna's deathbed talk because I expected her to die and I do not have much invested in the character. I personally don't care if Denise lives or dies. I am rooting for Jessie to die and with that moronic kid in tow, that very well might happen.

If they skip Carl getting shot it will change the entire dynamic of what his character becomes from what I understand, not that they are in line with the comic. I think a shot of that kind of darkness is what the show needs right now.

I look forward to things picking up a bit with the introduction of Negan.


----------



## MondKrabbe

For the record, I read some early spoilers about this episode, and they may still happen. It was a lot more exciting than this episode, so I think it might be safe expect a big development...................in 2 months........****.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I didn't feel that about seasons 2 and 3. I know 2 is widely criticized because it is all at the farm but I really liked that season.
> 
> This one has faltered in that they have spent far too much time on characters that don't really matter and no one cares about. I wasn't even that moved by Deanna's deathbed talk because I expected her to die and I do not have much invested in the character. I personally don't care if Denise lives or dies. I am rooting for Jessie to die and with that moronic kid in tow, that very well might happen.
> 
> If they skip Carl getting shot it will change the entire dynamic of what his character becomes from what I understand, not that they are in line with the comic. I think a shot of that kind of darkness is what the show needs right now.
> 
> I look forward to things picking up a bit with the introduction of Negan.


Few shows do a mid-season break, but this show promotes it's mid-season finales like their the season's finale. And I think they failed. I'm like you. I'm pretty agreeable. I'm not the storyteller, I'm the audience and I'm not the type of nerd that usually pushes their agenda onto a piece of entertainment. Things get slow, I give it a chance. But this sucked. I'm not dying or anything, but it was such a letdown.



MondKrabbe said:


> For the record, I read some early spoilers about this episode, and they may still happen. It was a lot more exciting than this episode, so I think it might be safe expect a big development...................in 2 months........****.


I avoid spoilers like the plague. I already had one, though I already knew in my heart Glenn was alive, the exact how was spoiled for me. This show is leaking too much. They need to find a way to stop that ****. Heh. I mean, why do people want something spoiled? It reminds me of movies that friends (when I had friends) would just tell me the whole movie, so when I saw the film it was kinda boring.


----------



## Fever Dream

Well, that was disappointing. Not entirely terrible, but definitely not a great episode. It might have been better to have last weeks episode as the mid-season finale instead.


----------



## Fledgling

I liked Deanna.


----------



## Darktower776

It was a very meh and pretty weak mid-season finale. I expected more than that. Y'know I always liked Morgan in the comics and on the show but I'm REALLY starting to hate him and his no kill stance. WHAT is it going to take for him to realize his Zen no kill mantra won't work in the world they live in. Everyone that Wolf guy hurts/kills is on Morgan's head.

Tara and Rosita should've never let him get out of the house. They had him dead to rights. What was he really going to do, especially still pretty injured? Where is he going to go and with a hostage to boot?

The 2 minute preview was almost better than the entire episode. Negan!


----------



## mca90guitar

Expected alot better from this episode. I really wish they would just kill morgan, guy is so damn annoying and is a useless character IMO.


----------



## Charmander

I liked it actually. I agree that Morgan is annoying. Don't want him to die though, but they need to get him back to what he was in season 1, pronto. 

I'm sad Deanna's gone too. She was one of the only Alexandrians who was given proper development and screen time.

Only stupid part for me was Tara and co. letting the Wolf out of the house. I can understand him getting out some other way, but not like that. 

Liked how it ended too. I thought it was just going to end like that until Sam had to open his mouth. I was just starting to like Jessie and Sam so I hope they aren't going to end up as zombie food.

Also where was Spencer?


----------



## Darktower776

MondKrabbe said:


> I really liked that. I'm guessing little Sammy son of a ***** is going to get munched in the premiere.


LMAO, when he started saying "Mom?" "mom?" I was like SOMEBODY just take him out already it doesn't even have to be a zombie.


----------



## Charmander

MondKrabbe said:


> Jesus, now I remember why I stopped IMDB in the first place. It's just a cesspool of hate-watching trolls and idiots who constantly post off-topic crap. The board is basically dead because of everyone on my ignore list, constantly spamming the same hate topics over and over. Don't even get me started on the fanboys either. Ugh, much aggravation. I'm done with IMDB for now, :\


I don't really like the Walking Dead forums for similar reasons. Mainly people going off-topic or posting stupid things to get 'likes'.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I don't really like the Walking Dead forums for similar reasons. Mainly people going off-topic or posting stupid things to get 'likes'.


Oh, man, there's a Walking Dead forum? Not shocking. AMC, yea?

I figure it's full of fans that feel they can change the show by griping the loudest on it. Heh.

Oddly enough, I was on the DC comics forum and talking to Gail Simone and talked to her about Secret Six, telling her things about Bane and stuff. I think I minutely influenced the comics. But it could be me wanting that to be true. Heh.


----------



## AussiePea

lol I love how sam was basically forgotten until he appeared from the room while everyone was covering themselves in zombieguts. "oh that's right, I have another son!". Poor Sam, he will get people killed before his own brutal death.


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, man, there's a Walking Dead forum? Not shocking. AMC, yea?
> 
> I figure it's full of fans that feel they can change the show by griping the loudest on it. Heh.


I think so, or at least as official as you can get. Mostly they're okay but it's just this one user that annoys me, and unfortunately they dominate the forum and have to start every thread before the episode airs.

But after being on there I'm glad this forum doesn't have a like/dislike system.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought for ****'s sure Sammy talking was gonna turn some zombie heads. Sigh. Everyone rips on Jessie and Ron, but I do not like Sam.


Yeah, same here. I was expecting the hoard to turn on the group. They still might. Sam is more than likely going to get himself killed and probably someone else. I think he might need another chat with Carol soon. We all know how good she is with kids.

I did like that Gabriel is stepping it up a bit, or at least trying to.


----------



## mr hoang

Things about mideseason finale - the amount of pointless conversations going on while zombies are trying to raid the house lol.
Sam that kid is creepy. Like that kid out of a horror movie. His brother Ron is also anoying hope he gets killed off.


----------



## WineKitty

I think the thing with Sam is they are trying to show how this young boy can't handle the reality of what is going on. How horrible it is to be a young child in the Apocalypse. And that character might have gotten a lot more love back in season 1. But now, after seeing so much, it's just annoying. I find myself wanting Sam to look at the flowers. ;b


----------



## MondKrabbe

Well Sam has been sheltered for the whole apocalypse, so it's understandable he's freaking out for his mom among the monsters. But he's dead meat next episode.


----------



## Daveyboy

Ok I don't like to nitpick cause I'm a big fan..
..But I am not thrilled with this season... So..

No backup plan from the walkers getting in? Come on at least have a safe spot...
Why wouldn't they setup a sound system across the area to bring the walkers over in case they broke through to attract them away..
I thought the Morgan/Carol fight was lame.. it was painful to listen to their dialogue.. She should have just rushed and fought it out..
Give guns up for a knife on Denise?.. No way, just keep walking and take him out..

Most main characters except for Rick had very little to do or say all season.

I wasn't too worried about Sam yacking at the end.. I mean walkers moan and stuff too they aint quiet.. I think? ha

I think Daryl will meet a Negan death.. The writers want us to hate Negan.. What better way then kill off a favorite..
If it was a secondary character we would say "oh well"......

RIP Daryl........ More Rosita


----------



## Fever Dream

WineKitty said:


> I think the thing with Sam is they are trying to show how this young boy can't handle the reality of what is going on. How horrible it is to be a young child in the Apocalypse. And that character might have gotten a lot more love back in season 1. But now, after seeing so much, it's just annoying. I find myself wanting Sam to look at the flowers. ;b


To be fair, a kid that witnessed something like that in real life might be a bit traumatized by it. So yeah, Sam annoys me, but it's an acceptable level of annoyance. Any yeah, I was bothered too by the fact the Jessie kept sheltering him.


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## livetolovetolive

Why she didn't console him silently right away.


----------



## zomb

Really like the character of Sam. And it was interesting at the end the way they where all standing there on the porch and this young boy who can't handle the pressure and keeps on saying "mom". 
Others found that annoying and that maybe he should deserve to die. But he doesn't, it makes great tv. Things would be boring if they where straightforward, because people aren't like that. So the situations should resemble that.
It was a good cliffhanger, one of my faves. It was the cliffiest of hangers they had. And it would be alot more Interesting if no one dies but just creates further trouble for them all.
It's like how people say Carl should have died in series 2 or they should kill Judith because she will attract the walkers. People are so evil. I think that having a crying baby is very scary and good for the show.
I hate how people hate certain characters because of how they behave. But who would behave rationally in a zomPoc? 

I do think daryl may die at negans hands. It would be silly to make it glen, maybe.
But I wonder what is going to happen with Carol.... death? Killed? Or given a chance? Because she's so dark right now. 
I dont agree with others that morgan should be killed. He's not wrong in his views, just niave. But he shouldn't have kept the wolf a secret. And carol should have waited. But she's so hate filled and becoming like the people she hates. But I'm interested to see how their relationships develop in part 2.
and I don't think the show should just be about who is going to die. Deaths should feel part of a good story, not random. 
And this series has been so anxiety inducing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Blue Dino said:


>


Lol. I think Stewie would rock it in the zompoc, though.



zomb said:


> Really like the character of Sam. And it was interesting at the end the way they where all standing there on the porch and this young boy who can't handle the pressure and keeps on saying "mom".
> Others found that annoying and that maybe he should deserve to die. But he doesn't, it makes great tv. Things would be boring if they where straightforward, because people aren't like that. So the situations should resemble that.
> It was a good cliffhanger, one of my faves. It was the cliffiest of hangers they had. And it would be alot more Interesting if no one dies but just creates further trouble for them all.
> It's like how people say Carl should have died in series 2 or they should kill Judith because she will attract the walkers. People are so evil. I think that having a crying baby is very scary and good for the show.
> I hate how people hate certain characters because of how they behave. But who would behave rationally in a zomPoc?
> 
> I do think daryl may die at negans hands. It would be silly to make it glen, maybe.
> But I wonder what is going to happen with Carol.... death? Killed? Or given a chance? Because she's so dark right now.
> I dont agree with others that morgan should be killed. He's not wrong in his views, just niave. But he shouldn't have kept the wolf a secret. And carol should have waited. But she's so hate filled and becoming like the people she hates. But I'm interested to see how their relationships develop in part 2.
> and I don't think the show should just be about who is going to die. Deaths should feel part of a good story, not random.
> And this series has been so anxiety inducing.


Wish I was you. Didn't enjoy the mid-season finale. Went nowhere. People hanging out in houses. Lot of characters shown that were given no story, really. Like Glenn and Enid.

I feel you. Sam is annoying, but he's supposed to be. It's like peoples' dislike of Lori, Andrea and young Carl. Their mistakes and flaws are what make them interesting. If you dislike them for those reasons, then the characterization is working and it is a good character.

I'm not worrying for Glenn. I'm not sure they'd do a double-death for Glenn. At least not right away. But who knows. Maybe the dumpster diving "death" was to spook us, but so when the real death comes, it'll just be devastating. Though I think Morgan and Daryl are high on the list of who would be more upsetting for us to see die in the batting cage. I could see Abraham, though that could be weak. Ironically. I just mean that he'd be a good character for Negan to show his toughness and that he doesn't eff around.


----------



## MondKrabbe

I have a feeling that if we had an extra 15 minutes featuring [spoiler=Possible spoilers]Sam getting eaten because he doesn't shut up, Jesse trying to save him while holding Carl, Rick cutting her hand off, and some scenario that involved Carl getting shot in the eye. Speculative spoilers: https://www.facebook.com/SpoilingDeadFans/photos/a.221132834708529.1073741829.164502373704909/535988369889639/?type=3 [/spoiler] the episode would have had the opposite effect on people


----------



## JustThisGuy

MondKrabbe said:


> I have a feeling that if we had an extra 15 minutes featuring [spoiler=Possible spoilers]Sam getting eaten because he doesn't shut up, Jesse trying to save him while holding Carl, Rick cutting her hand off, and some scenario that involved Carl getting shot in the eye. Speculative spoilers: https://www.facebook.com/SpoilingDe...41829.164502373704909/535988369889639/?type=3 [/spoiler] the episode would have had the opposite effect on people


 There's another one that's also blurry. But yeah, that part of Carl's story is gonna happen. Bullet, blade or bumblebee, he's losing it, eye'd say. *pinky in corner of smile*


----------



## scarpia

Darktower776 said:


> LMAO, when he started saying "Mom?" "mom?" I was like SOMEBODY just take him out already it doesn't even have to be a zombie.


Definitely. Someone tell this kid to look at the flowers!


----------



## MondKrabbe

Pffft, like a dummy, I read some supposed spoilers for the next half of the season. Trying to figure out the source so they're basically a giant theory, but they sounded very plausible. Some of it was incomplete, so exact details were missing, but I will say......the next half of the season is going to be a ****ing bumpy ride.


----------



## WineKitty

*THE WALKING DEAD SEASON 6B "A LARGER WORLD"*

http://screenrant.com/walking-dead-season-6-artwork-2016/

So in this link you will find the artwork that you may or may not have seen teasing the return of the show.

Top left picture one: This to me appears to be Carol's hand holding a rosary? Does this foreshadow the first appearance of Jesus?

Top left picture two: Stolen right off the comic book cover, the view from the Hilltop telling us we are moving into that particular arc of the story.

Top left picture three: Deanna as a walker with Michonne's hand on her?

Top left picture four: Morgan on a horse...is he banished or just using transportation?

Top left picture five: I do not know enough about the comics to know what this means. A satellite but something to do with Hilltop?

Bottom left Picture One: Scarred Rick.

Bottom left Picture Two: Not sure what this handcuffed walker is alluding to.

Bottom left Picture Three: I am thinking that is Carl based on the shirt (Although I guess it could be Glenn and Maggie) and Enid is the other hand?

Bottom left Picture Four: On the move, going to Hilltop?

I know...I am really reading into this but I am in full TWD withdrawal and I am chomping at the bit for the rest of the season. I found the midseason finale, as previously discussed, to be disappointing. But I have a strong suspicion we are going to be in for a hell of a ride with the last half.

Also, I am active on a forum called "Spoiling Dead" and I am now convinced Carl will see the world differently.


----------



## WineKitty

..


----------



## Daveyboy

I saw the artwork too..

..I don't know.. Sometimes they are red herrings...
And people see them differently..

Like hand holding some have said its Carl and Jessie, and Jessie doesn't let go while being attacked??
..until it's bye bye Jessie's hand...

I like to speculate too, but they never give much away and sometimes it's a false lead..

I've seen enough Pretty Little Liars previews to think I know things...ha


----------



## WineKitty

Daveyboy said:


> I saw the artwork too..
> 
> ..I don't know.. Sometimes they are red herrings...
> And people see them differently..
> 
> Like hand holding some have said its Carl and Jessie, and Jessie doesn't let go while being attacked??
> ..until it's bye bye Jessie's hand...
> 
> I like to speculate too, but they never give much away and sometimes it's a false lead..
> 
> I've seen enough Pretty Little Liars previews to think I know things...ha


I hear what you are saying about red herrings. And that they tend not to give much away.

But I still think that it is revealing a few things. I don't know if that rosary is alluding to the arrival of Jesus or for all I know they take Father Gabriel out (one can only hope!!) or it could mean noting.

The picture of the far away smoke is the depiction of the "A Larger World" comic and tells us where we are in the story arc. They don't follow the comics, as we all know. But it does signfy they are on the move to Hilltop, the arrival of Jesus....

And I don't know who is holding Carl's hand there but that is definitely Carl. I haven't delved too far into the speculation on Jessie (although I am pretty sure she will be walker food) but I think that could just as well be Enid's hand.

It's interesting to speculate. I cannot wait for February 14th!!!


----------



## WineKitty

I am thinking maybe we should start a new thread for the second half of the season??


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> I am thinking maybe we should start a new thread for the second half of the season??


Nah, this one's good. A thread a season is plenty.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Nah, this one's good. A thread a season is plenty.


Hmm....Yeah, you are probably right.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Hmm....Yeah, you are probably right.


Your thread has kicked so much butt, considering it's in Entertainment and not on of 15 music threads. Lol.

Cool avatar, by the way.


----------



## WineKitty

I am really getting impatient for the rest of season six. It's far too long of a break. I like discussing the show here. It's always a good conversation!!


----------



## WineKitty

Well we are now officially one week away from the mid season premiere. I cannot wait!! 

I have been reading the comics, although I prefer the name graphic novels. The TV Show is really reimagined compared to the graphic novels. I am halfway through compendium 2 and they are in Alexandria. There are so many things that are taken directly from the GNs but there are so many things that are played out so differently. Things that happen to or are said by one character is given to another character on the show. Terminus didn't exist. Andrea is alive and well. It's been a really fun read thus far and by the time I finish this compendium and move on to #3, I will pass the timeline of the current season. 

Looking forward to dissecting the premiere with you all!!


----------



## WineKitty

*HUGE SPOILER VIEW AT YOUR OWN RISK......*

http://www.spoilertv.com/2016/01/the-walking-dead-season-6b-new-key-art.html

Click on the "only if you want to see " banner. This showed up in my FB feed and it wasn't covered.


----------



## WineKitty

Bumping this up in anticipation of tomorrow night's Mid Season Premiere.

I will be drinking some good wine tomorrow for this event!!!!!!!


----------



## Daveyboy

Marathoning Season 6a...

On the countdown......

I'm excited even though I read a spoiler on the opening predicament and what happens with the motorcycle gang...

Maybe it's real..maybe not..

[spoiler=spoiler]daryl comes from behind van and blows the crud out of them with the rocket launcher[/spoiler]


----------



## JustThisGuy

Motherdick! I can't wait!


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh.. I'm also glad Talking Dead is on right after...

Glad they didn't stick another show in between like they did twice earlier...


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> Oh.. I'm also glad Talking Dead is on right after...
> 
> Glad they didn't stick another show in between like they did twice earlier...


Same. Although I enjoyed Into the Badlands.


----------



## Daveyboy

Omg......


----------



## WineKitty

Holy ****ing crap!!!!!!! That was easily one of the best episodes of the entire series!!

Although I did know that Carl was likely to lose his eye, i didn't think it would be this episode until Ron pulled the gun. The entire family of 3 wiped out. Sam never had a a chance.

Big effects!!!!!!!!!!! Lake of fire, blowing up the biker gang, which of course will not go unanswered since it's Negan's gang!!

I thought they were actually going to kill Glenn (again) for a second....that was intense!!

The evolution of Eugene and Father Gabriel in this episode was really interesting too, I can't believe they finally grew a pair.

I was one of the people saying how slow the show was on the midseason finale but they came back big, huge, and over the top with this one. What a fun and crazy ride that was!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE TWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nw :nw :nw


----------



## Fledgling

That gave me a week's worth of stress.


----------



## MiMiK

what an episode!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Lake of fire will attract Negan. Negan will have penance and be vindicated on those he lost. Daryl might bite it because he's gonna ask who did it.

No more cookies for Sam. The reactions... Knowing they have to remain quiet. So tough to watch. The zombies ateded a little kid, dudes and dudettes! No holds bar episode.

Alexandria standing on its feet was cool. This episode surprised me. Did not expect this or that. I don't know what I expected. It was cool. The Wolf being human, the deaths, Negan's gang at the start, dispatching the horde... It was all wonderful.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Lake of fire will attract Negan. Negan will have penance and be vindicated on those he lost. Daryl might bite it because he's gonna ask who did it.
> 
> No more cookies for Sam. The reactions... Knowing they have to remain quiet. So tough to watch. The zombies ateded a little kid, dudes and dudettes! No holds bar episode.
> 
> Alexandria standing on its feet was cool. This episode surprised me. Did not expect this or that. I don't know what I expected. It was cool. The Wolf being human, the deaths, Negan's gang at the start, dispatching the horde... It was all wonderful.


I just cannot envision them killing off Daryl.

There was so much I did not see coming though so I am not saying that they wouldn't kill off Daryl. But because he is so wildly popular with the fans, and has no graphic novel counterpart to follow, it just seems like they would keep him around.


----------



## Charmander

I thought it was a great episode, but the death scene was a bit sloppily done, and Carl definitely shouldn't have been shot in that scene. There was too much going on and too much to take in. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the moment in the comics where Jessie and her son die (more because of Rick's dilemma about having to cut off her arm to save Carl) but we didn't have enough time to process what was going on before the next big thing happened.

I didn't actually think they'd kill Jessie off because it seemed like they were giving her more of a role.

Hate to seem like I'm criticism it too much because it was a very well done episode for the most part. But the whole deal with Morgan letting the Wolf go seemed a bit of a waste after he just died and turned anyway.


----------



## Daveyboy

Real good episode..

When Carl turned to the camera with that eye wound.:eek gave me chills and made me sad even though I knew he would live...

Wasn't a Jessie fan.. 
I guess any major character could go next..
It's almost like there are to many.. Everyone gets like 2 lines a show...

Even Dr. Denise had more lines this season than Daryl...
I think he might go next.. Even though he's popular the writers have forgotten him..
..he has been a non factor for awhile now except for the occasional grunt..haha

I think they totally dropped the ball on exploring the Wolves.. The whole build up to who they were and the "W"s..
Unless there is something else to come... Seemed like not much of anything....


----------



## WineKitty

I would respectfully disagree about that scene. It was great that everything happened in quick succession to me. I expected Jessie and kids to die so I was okay with that. And it led to Call being shot which I am so glad they went ahead with. I consider this episode to be easily one of the best of the entire series. Greg Nicotero directed this one as he has several episodes and he did an amazing job.


----------



## zomb

I'm not gonna fault this episode, because I enjoyed it all.
my anxiety was hell. 

Oh wait , it would have been good if they kept wolfman alive. His character was interesting and could have developed into something more. That's one that will keep bugging me. 
Sam and Jessie were meant to die but I don't think wolfman was


----------



## WineKitty

zomb said:


> I'm not gonna fault this episode, because I enjoyed it all.
> my anxiety was hell.
> 
> Oh wait , it would have been good if they kept wolfman alive. His character was interesting and could have developed into something more. That's one that will keep bugging me.
> Sam and Jessie were meant to die but I don't think wolfman was


I would have to agree that the Wolf had potential. The actor who played him was on Talking Dead, an Australian, with MUCH better teeth, lol!


----------



## SouthWest

Based on the handful of reviews I read that said it was one of the weakest episodes since season 2 and that it pulled a deus ex machina I wasn't expecting much. It just goes to show that you shouldn't always believe the critics.

I thought the episode was great and the battle to retake Alexandria was awesome, even if we had to suffer a kid getting eaten in front of his mother, that mother getting eaten in front of her eldest son, and that son getting stabbed _then_ eaten. Damn, that was rough viewing.


----------



## WineKitty

SouthWest said:


> Based on the handful of reviews I read that said it was one of the weakest episodes since season 2 and that it pulled a deus ex machina I wasn't expecting much. It just goes to show that you shouldn't always believe the critics.
> 
> I thought the episode was great and the battle to retake Alexandria was awesome, even if we had to suffer a kid getting eaten in front of his mother, that mother getting eaten in front of her eldest son, and that son getting stabbed _then_ eaten. Damn, that was rough viewing.


Yeah, they couldn't have been more wrong!!

I actually love the brutality of TWD because it's necessary to keep true to the story because it's a brutal world. It IS hard to watch in some ways but it's the way it has to be.


----------



## JDsays

SouthWest said:


> Based on the handful of reviews I read that said it was one of the weakest episodes since season 2 and that it pulled a deus ex machina I wasn't expecting much. It just goes to show that you shouldn't always believe the critics.
> 
> I thought the episode was great and the battle to retake Alexandria was awesome, even if we had to suffer a kid getting eaten in front of his mother, that mother getting eaten in front of her eldest son, and that son getting stabbed _then_ eaten. Damn, that was rough viewing.


Don't forget Rick losing a love interest and Carl being severely wounded... all in a flash.

It is such an amazing episode.


----------



## Gavroche

Charmander said:


> Hate to seem like I'm criticising it too much because it was a very well done episode for the most part. But the whole deal with Morgan letting the Wolf go seemed a bit of a waste after he just died and turned anyway.


Yeah, I don't understand this either. It seems like there was no significance in the Wolf subplot at all. He takes a hostage, eventually lets her go, he dies, the end. The only significance seems to be that Carol now trusts Morgan less.

That Wolf guy was an interesting character I wish he wasn't killed. It's looking like him escaping was just a cliffhanger tease for the second half of the season without any plan to actually make it matter.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Daveyboy said:


> Even Dr. Denise had more lines this season than Daryl...
> I think he might go next.. Even though he's popular the writers have forgotten him..
> ..he has been a non factor for awhile now except for the occasional grunt..haha


Non-factor? Two extravagant bazooka booms and save the day twice with them?


----------



## shygymlover

it was an amazing episode disapointed to see jessie go as she was hot haha


----------



## JustThisGuy

Pogowiff said:


> Non-factor? Two extravagant bazooka booms and save the day twice with them?


 2 more left!


----------



## WineKitty

Cant wait for tomorrow's episode. Hoping it compares to last weeks.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Cant wait for tomorrow's episode. Hoping it compares to last weeks.


I have a feeling we'll have to wait it out for more Negan stuff. I know people hate filler episodes, but maybe it'll be more character driven and they'll drop some anchors in foreshadowing waters. I can like those episodes. I'm saying this because my feeling is it'll be considered filler, almost without a doubt.

I'd like to see the group reunited. So that'll be cool. Darryl and Rick together again in bromantic matrimony.


----------



## jonjagger

Is it just me or did Glenn went crazy after seeing Maggie safe and sound on a platform and recklessly tried to act hero by getting all the zombies to eat him?


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I have a feeling we'll have to wait it out for more Negan stuff. I know people hate filler episodes, but maybe it'll be more character driven and they'll drop some anchors in foreshadowing waters. I can like those episodes. I'm saying this because my feeling is it'll be considered filler, almost without a doubt.
> 
> I'd like to see the group reunited. So that'll be cool. Darryl and Rick together again in bromantic matrimony.


Yeah from what I understand Negan wont show up until near the end of the season. I personally love episodes that fill in the story. But I dont think it will be as action packed as last week's that is for sure.

I saw some story about there being a car in the far background (someone witnessing the destruction of the gang)in the shot where the biker gang is talking to Abraham and Sasha. And sure enough it does look vaguely like a car on the road behind them but I think it's a blooper. If they wanted us to see that car I think they would have made it more obvious than a white blur at the far right of the screen for not even two seconds. Apparently there are people that are watching even closer than me, lol, hard to believe!! Grasping at straws though.


----------



## WineKitty

http://moviepilot.com/posts/3785149...ng-dead-car-spotted&utm_campaign=february-amp


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Yeah from what I understand Negan wont show up until near the end of the season. I personally love episodes that fill in the story. But I dont think it will be as action packed as last week's that is for sure.
> 
> I saw some story about there being a car in the far background (someone witnessing the destruction of the gang)in the shot where the biker gang is talking to Abraham and Sasha. And sure enough it does look vaguely like a car on the road behind them but I think it's a blooper. If they wanted us to see that car I think they would have made it more obvious than a white blur at the far right of the screen for not even two seconds. Apparently there are people that are watching even closer than me, lol, hard to believe!! Grasping at straws though.


I saw that. I think it was a mess up, too. Just like a car being seen in the woods in one episode in the distance during the Terminus traveling. And some other time during season 2.


----------



## WineKitty

So I have been reading the graphic novels and just intersected with the current times in the series. As much as they veer from the novels it's amazing how some scenes are directly pulled from them too, such as Carl being shot and the stand against the walkers. Good stuff!!!


----------



## WineKitty

RICHONNE!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know how anyone else is going to feel about this but I have been rooting for this for a while. Michonne is filling the comic Andrea's shoes as Rick's love interest. I love it because that is the kind of woman Rick needs, not the wishy washy Jessie. I think Michonne is even better suited to him than Lori was.

And so we met Jesus tonight. I think he will be a very interesting addition to the show.

This week's episode felt a bit light in several parts. I was hoping they would expand on Carl, who seems to be doing well. I am glad they did a time jump but from what I understand Carl did have lingering issues from the gunshot and I didn't see that in him tonight. He seemed a bit darker I guess.


----------



## WineKitty

I am glad to the see the progression of the story to the Hilltop Community. So much to look forward to.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Richonne is right! I'm happy to see them together. I saw it coming. I felt it. The way they were a couple in this episode at the beginning. Knew it. While I'm happy, I honestly feel as if they both really needed that night together. Lol.

I wasn't feeling Spencer's story. It seemed too convenient that Deanna's zombie survived the onslaught during Alexandria's walker showdown.

I enjoyed the Jesus misadventure. I have a feeling it's not over, of course. The preview told us that much. Exciting. The world is about to get much bigger.


----------



## Daveyboy

Yea.. I didn't feel the Spencer/walkerDeanna story...
Just didn't do anything for me..

I have to admit I was a little confused with the Carl / Enid scene..
Carl didn't want to go in tree with her, ( I know he wanted to get Deanna, but he could have jumped in there for a minute..ha)
then he seemed disinterested in the fact she didn't want to come to the woods anymore..
...is Carl mad at her or something??

I'm probably the only person in the World who doesn't care about the Ricchone thing..
Doesn't interest me, I'd rather they weren't a couple...

I'm glad to see Daryl get more airtime and I like this new Jesus character....

Still needs more Rosita..


----------



## Fever Dream

I actually liked that episode better than last weeks. Mostly because they need to do a cathartic/fun episode now and again.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Pongowaffle

Daveyboy said:


> I'm probably the only person in the World who doesn't care about the Ricchone thing..
> Doesn't interest me, I'd rather they weren't a couple...
> .


Yes. They have always struck me as close close friends and mutual respecting equals, but nothing more aside from just people and subtle hints shipping them together. It was kind of awkward when they finally got together.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Rayzada

I was wondering how Deanna got into the forest.


----------



## SouthWest




----------



## Charmander

Bit late to the party again this week. I was pretty sick and not in the mood to watch it.

I like Rick and Michonne together. I wouldn't have minded if they'd just stayed friends, but nobody else is better suited to Rick.

And Deanna should have been a bit more chewed up that that. It'd be more understandable if she'd managed to take down all the walkers and then just die of fever, but I think she only had one bullet left, so the other walkers would have been all over her.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Bit late to the party again this week. I was pretty sick and not in the mood to watch it.
> 
> I like Rick and Michonne together. I wouldn't have minded if they'd just stayed friends, but nobody else is better suited to Rick.
> 
> And Deanna should have been a bit more chewed up that that. It'd be more understandable if she'd managed to take down all the walkers and then just die of fever, but I think she only had one bullet left, so the other walkers would have been all over her.


I didn't think of that. Yeah, she should been one of those cases where there were so many walkers that there'd be nothing left. At least not enough to become one of them.

Reminds of Nicholas' body still pretty intact near the dumpster. Bugged me. I mean, it's zombies' one thing and they can't even do that right.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I like the setup with Negan. They have to deal with him for the trading of food and thangs. We all know this'll be harsh. They've come out on type by rolling the die before, but now their luck'll run out.


----------



## WineKitty

They have gotten too confident and are about to be knocked back on their heels. It's a stupid idea to go after them without truly knowing what they are facing.


I have to rewatch as I think I missed a few things. Have a lot going on and was having trouble concentrating.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> They have gotten too confident and are about to be knocked back on their heels. It's a stupid idea to go after them without truly knowing what they are facing.
> 
> I have to rewatch as I think I missed a few things. Have a lot going on and was having trouble concentrating.


That's why they're bringing the one dude with them. Though I do agree that they feel too confident. Sure, a lot of skill, but there was so much luck with Terminus and The Governor. And they still didn't retread their ground. I mean, every time there's a confrontation, they lose their home. It's gonna get bad.


----------



## Daveyboy

Good episode..
I like how they are setting up the Negan thing...

They are over confident I think too... But not sure ... I wonder if the casual watcher knows how evil Negan will be...
I didn't read the comics but I snoop a lot online...

Abraham had some funny lines... Didn't get why he became so calm after the choking thing..
Not really sure what that meant.?

I guess it's anybody's guess who will go in the finale...
I thought Daryl, but now I'm thinking more Abraham or Michonne...

I thought it looked awkward watching Rick and Michonne touching each other while driving... Just felt odd to me since they never were that way before...
That's why she might be next....RIP Michonne

Finally more Rosita..


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Yeah, I like Rosita. 

I don't think Michonne will die. I don't think she'll peddle backwards on her feelings, either. I think Rick will. "Too dangerous. I can't do it." It'll be an obstacle that he tries to go around, but doesn't realize that he's already in it. I just have a feeling it'll be Rick that breaks up and later realizes that he already loves her, even if he tries for platonic. Negan is about to drive madness into our group in a big way.

Big tough guy Abraham would make sense to do what Negan does. Don't think it'll be Glenn. I think they quelled that after his fake death. I just feel leaving Sasha and Rosita hanging and in grief--finding out about his affections--that they'll grieve together. Maybe having a couple moments of in-fighting. Especially from Rosita. Who'll feel betrayed, knowing he loved someone else.

I just feel we've seen the signs from Abe. He's not flinching. While it's good he didn't kill what he thought was a walker, it's telling that him hesitating was not good. Him letting that guy choke him out... The sonogram... He's softening. Right off the bat.


----------



## WineKitty

So I rewatched the episode and I am glad I did. I did miss a few things the first time around because I was distracted.

Abraham was calm because while he was being choked he heard Sasha's voice, not unlike the Hilltop guy who told the story of seeing his wife when he thought he was going to die. And, the necklace dropping to the ground, means the end of his relationship with Rosita. But unlike in the comics, I doubt Rosita will have too much time to be angry with him. I don't think Abraham is going to be with us much longer. I am convinced he will be the one that gets killed.

I am thrilled that Michonne has taken on Andrea's role in the comics. I love how they give one characters path to another so you aren't' sure what is going to happen. Whereas some things are exactly from the comics, such as Rick turning around covered in blood and asking "What?"

Compendium two ends exactly where the show is right now. I have the third one on the way and it won't be here until Wednesday. Anyone who hasn't read the graphic novels really should. They are great.

Tomorrow is episode 12 and as we head towards taking on Negan's group, which again they have strongly underestimated, I think it's going to be quite a ride to the finale at this point. I expect to see a pretty crazy episode tomorrow. I also think that it's going to cost the group more than Abraham. I think one of our other main characters will suffer as well. 

I have refrained from checking The Spoiling Dead because they seem to be spot on with their spoilers. I don't know where they get their info from but they seem to have a connection because they not only tell you what will happen, but even have valid pics at times. I do not want to know what happens, I just want to see it play out at this point.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## WineKitty

Bumping this thread up.....will give a post show analysis later!!! I hate that Tara is on Talking Dead, I really dislike her. She is really annoying and thinks she is super funny but not even close.


----------



## Daveyboy

WineKitty said:


> Bumping this thread up.....will give a post show analysis later!!! *I hate that Tara is on Talking Dead, I really dislike her. She is really annoying * and thinks she is super funny but not even close.


:lol So true... She was cringeworthy last time....


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kirkman is always fun to listen to.





Michael Rooker is a fascinating guy. Kinda weird, but cool.





Steven Yeun would be so cool to hang out with. Props to a fellow introvert.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Can someone give me the cliff notes on the appeal of this show? I just now looked it up on Wikipedia to see if I could figure out what all the fuss is about and it honestly looks like the dumbest thing ever. I guess I'd have to force myself to watch some of it to make a final judgment but from the description given there, I don't think I'd want to.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Thought this was cool.











WillYouStopDave said:


> Can someone give me the cliff notes on the appeal of this show? I just now looked it up on Wikipedia to see if I could figure out what all the fuss is about and it honestly looks like the dumbest thing ever. I guess I'd have to force myself to watch some of it to make a final judgment but from the description given there, I don't think I'd want to.


I'd say liking zombies would help, but honestly a lot of people love this show and don't like zombies or horror. It's fascinating watching peoples' human nature help them survive in desperate times. Think of the zombies as a plot device to have the world be lawless and back to primal survival. Characters evolving as the story carries on is really interesting.

Some people don't like it, but not every show is for everybody. I'd say give the first season a chance. It was written to be self-contained. Netflix has it.


----------



## Daveyboy

WillYouStopDave said:


> Can someone give me the cliff notes on the appeal of this show? I just now looked it up on Wikipedia to see if I could figure out what all the fuss is about and it honestly looks like the dumbest thing ever. I guess I'd have to force myself to watch some of it to make a final judgment but from the description given there, I don't think I'd want to.


You don't need cliff notes....

....Just look at the Flowers....ha


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Thought this was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillYouStopDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me the cliff notes on the appeal of this show? I just now looked it up on Wikipedia to see if I could figure out what all the fuss is about and it honestly looks like the dumbest thing ever. I guess I'd have to force myself to watch some of it to make a final judgment but from the description given there, I don't think I'd want to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say liking zombies would help, but honestly a lot of people love this show and don't like zombies or horror. It's fascinating watching peoples' human nature help them survive in desperate times. Think of the zombies as a plot device to have the world be lawless and back to primal survival. Characters evolving as the story carries on is really interesting.
> 
> Some people don't like it, but not every show is for everybody. I'd say give the first season a chance. It was written to be self-contained. Netflix has it.
Click to expand...

This^^^ I am someone who doesn't even like the horror genre. It's the characters, who I love., and watching them evolve. And the premise of the fall of society, and what the world is like afterward.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Kirkman is always fun to listen to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rooker is a fascinating guy. Kinda weird, but cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Yeun would be so cool to hang out with. Props to a fellow introvert.


Totally agree!! Rooker was great. I also love when they have Greg Nicotero on. Nicotero is brilliant, not just for effects but the episodes he had directed.


----------



## WineKitty

So I thought it was going to be a slower episode based on the start but sure got explosive!!!!!!!!!!!

Glenn finally had a kill, and then many! And Father Gabriel also.

This was a poorly thought out plan. Now they have Maggie and Carol and of course they did not get Negan, as we all know.

I was so on edge when they were going through the compound. 

Since the bike appeared, the crossbow won't be too far behind. And not to spoil it but that might mean something if they go according to the comics.

I was literally nervous and on edge during the last half of the episode.

And I DO NOT Like how Carol kissed Tobin. She should be with Daryl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WineKitty

I now think they very well might kill off maggie. What could be more shocking and horrible then killing a pregnant woman? Glenn might take her comic story and go on to lead hilltop. Or carol might take that story. Since Judith is alive on TV and dead in the comics I don't believe Glenn and maggies baby will live.


----------



## WineKitty

Or carol will take the bat for maggie. But I think maggie over carol. I also think Abraham might diet in the next episode.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> So I thought it was going to be a slower episode based on the start but sure got explosive!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glenn finally had a kill, and then many! And Father Gabriel also.
> 
> This was a poorly thought out plan. Now they have Maggie and Carol and of course they did not get Negan, as we all know.
> 
> I was so on edge when they were going through the compound.
> 
> Since the bike appeared, the crossbow won't be too far behind. And not to spoil it but that might mean something if they go according to the comics.
> 
> I was literally nervous and on edge during the last half of the episode.
> 
> And I DO NOT Like how Carol kissed Tobin. She should be with Daryl!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm pretty shocked that we lost no one. It really worked out for them too well. Though the luck factor showed itself. Like them shooting through the door of the armory and Jesus saving them.

It was also Tara's first human kill(s).

I liked the episode. It seemed to work out for them a bit too much, but again, the luck. From a storytelling standpoint, me thinks it's also a good way of showing how badass our group is and also a way of expressing how overwhelming Negan and The Saviors will be when they finally retaliate. Just hitting a hornet's nest.



WineKitty said:


> I now think they very well might kill off maggie. What could be more shocking and horrible then killing a pregnant woman? Glenn might take her comic story and go on to lead hilltop. Or carol might take that story. Since Judith is alive on TV and dead in the comics I don't believe Glenn and maggies baby will live.





WineKitty said:


> Or carol will take the bat for maggie. But I think maggie over carol. I also think Abraham might diet in the next episode.


I truly think Maggie is safe. She's the leader. Negan doesn't like Martyrs. I see all these possibilities, too. Of what would be awful. Pregnant woman, priest, lovers and fighters.

Daryl would be the best writing. Abraham would be the easy out. Glenn would make people upset at the show, rather than Negan. Anyone else is too weak, imo. Hrm.

I'll say that this episode had some Carol moments. I could see Negan maybe killing her. She's the mom of the group, though it's majorly inaccurate. Hrm. Unsure where things will go. I'm feeling Glenn is more safe than Carol, though. But who knows. Maybe they'll surprise us with a multi-kill. Gasp! No one has brought that up.


----------



## Daveyboy

I agree.. I thought it was going to be a filler show cause the first 30 minutes was a snooze fest...
But it turned out good..

Didn't like the way Abraham talked to poor Rosita.. I would give him the bat...haha

I think it is leading up to a predictable season finale though...

I think either Carol or Maggie will be done in by Negan.. They'll probably have those hoods over them and we'll have to wait till next season to find out which one he killed...

Father Gabriel turned in a nice episode.. I like the lecture he gave before he pulled the trigger...nice job..


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> I agree.. I thought it was going to be a filler show cause the first 30 minutes was a snooze fest...
> But it turned out good..
> 
> Didn't like the way Abraham talked to poor Rosita.. I would give him the bat...haha
> 
> I think it is leading up to a predictable season finale though...
> 
> I think either Carol or Maggie will be done in by Negan.. They'll probably have those hoods over them and we'll have to wait till next season to find out which one he killed...
> 
> Father Gabriel turned in a nice episode.. I like the lecture he gave before he pulled the trigger...nice job..


 Like a Tarantino movie. Very Jules of him. "Amen, mother****er!" Lol.

I never considered that. It might not be as visually brutal as it was in the comics. They may use the bag as a means to lighten the horror of a caved in head.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It's circulating big time now, but I forgot to mention this... The pictures that Glenn saw were clearly people whom were bludgeoned to death.


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh something else confused me...

Anyone want to speculate what Morgan was welding?? I can't find that... Anything like that in the comics.?

Oh and @WineKitty I saw Tara on Talking Dead.. She wasn't annoying this time around..
Maybe she watched her last appearance and hated it too...ha


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> Oh something else confused me...
> 
> Anyone want to speculate what Morgan was welding?? I can't find that... Anything like that in the comics.?
> 
> Oh and @*WineKitty* I saw Tara on Talking Dead.. She wasn't annoying this time around..
> Maybe she watched her last appearance and hated it too...ha


I have a feeling he's building a cage, like Eastman's. I can take a big guess as to who will eventually be in it in season 7. Me thinks season 7 finale. And it might backfire. As it does with Morgan.


----------



## Charmander

Very intense episode, well the last 20 minutes at least. My reaction when Daryl killed the smug guard who was whistling=  And I think this was Glenn's first time killing humans as well.

I also liked the touch at the beginning where Carol was standing over Sam's grave.

But wouldn't Morgan be a much cooler character if he was more involved with the team now? The wolf betraying him should've been a wake up call for him.

And I just found out that one of the 'heads' they cut off was a cast of Johnny Depp's head! http://www.walkingdeadforums.com/tv...ne-of-those-heads-last-night-was-johnny-depp/



WineKitty said:


> Bumping this thread up.....will give a post show analysis later!!! I hate that Tara is on Talking Dead, I really dislike her. She is really annoying and thinks she is super funny but not even close.


Her character wastes too much screen time too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Very intense episode, well the last 20 minutes at least. My reaction when Daryl killed the smug guard who was whistling=  And I think this was Glenn's first time killing humans as well.
> 
> I also liked the touch at the beginning where Carol was standing over Sam's grave.
> 
> But wouldn't Morgan be a much cooler character if he was more involved with the team now? The wolf betraying him should've been a wake up call for him.
> 
> And I just found out that one of the 'heads' they cut off was a cast of Johnny Depp's head! http://www.walkingdeadforums.com/tv...ne-of-those-heads-last-night-was-johnny-depp/
> 
> Her character wastes too much screen time too.


 I think Tara is cool. I honestly liked her better as tomboy, fistbumping Tara. Heh. Now she's in a relationship and her character is getting too simple. Idk. She lacks her extroversion, and likewise her personality. Don't dislike her, though. Hopefully she bounces back.

Morgan doesn't know that he kind of got through to the wolf. I'm surprised Denise hasn't said anything, being a therapist. I figure Carol wouldn't, being that she was wrong. Bugs me.


----------



## Cascades

Are the walking dead comics finished or are they still going? 

I feel kinda bad for saying this but Carol has lost my interest lately. I liked when she was involved in all the fights now her scenes really bore me. I wouldn't mind if she died if it meant the main ones (Rick, Glenn, Maggie, Daryl) lived.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cascades said:


> Are the walking dead comics finished or are they still going?
> 
> I feel kinda bad for saying this but Carol has lost my interest lately. I liked when she was involved in all the fights now her scenes really bore me. I wouldn't mind if she died if it meant the main ones (Rick, Glenn, Maggie, Daryl) lived.


Carol is still cool. But her liking that guy and getting lovey-dovey and being deemed a mom of Alexandria has me worried for her mortal coil. I think the show knows this, though. They're setting up a lot of "too much good" for quite a few characters. Abraham, Maggie & Glenn, Richonne, Daryl, Gabriel... There's always something. And when good happens, bad is swiftly following in this show. So I think they're doing it to throw us off the scent of who'll bite it.

Yeah, the comic is still going after ten years. Kirkman said he'd keep writing for as long as he can. 3 compendiums are out. Each is about 48 issues worth of comics (in sequential order). They're money savers and really fulfilling to read, as opposed to the smaller trades that're a story-arc or two a book. So, easy to catch up and its cheap if you go with the compendiums.


----------



## Cascades

Yeah I don't like how they're making her the mum of Alexandria. I know she's older and what not but it's too soft for me. 

Ahh ok. I'm not a comic fan so I doubt I'd ever read them but always wondered how this show would eventually end. I'm dying to see who Neegan kills, this week after week wait is killing me!


----------



## Darktower776

I've been wondering if all the close calls Glen has had are more of a foreshadowing or red herring. I could definitely see the writers have some of the main cast lined up for Negan's bat and then have the viewers think he'll pick Glen but then the bat will land on someone else entirely.

Also I'm sooooo tired of Morgan's schtick. Still has not learned his lesson which means he probably never will or will die adhering to it. I'm just ready for them to show JDM as Negan already. I want to see him on screen.


----------



## Fever Dream

So, Morgan is making a cage of his own now. All he needs is a goat and his training will be complete.


----------



## Cascades

I missed the part about the cage. What's the cage for?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cascades said:


> I missed the part about the cage. What's the cage for?


Just like Eastman's, Morgan's mentor's, cage. Lock people up. Try to cure them of their mental woes. I know who'll eventually be in the cage.


----------



## Cascades

Ugh great....

Alexandria will get attacked, someone who can help/fight will be locked up thanks to Morgan and he'll be wishing that he hadn't of locked them up cause he'll get attacked with no one to help him... 

I can see this coming from a mile away.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> Just like Eastman's, Morgan's mentor's, cage. Lock people up. Try to cure them of their mental woes.* I know who'll eventually be in the cage*.


Oh, man I didn't even put that together in my mind until I read this. I know as well. lol I wonder if Morgan will still be around by that time though?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cascades said:


> Ugh great....
> 
> Alexandria will get attacked, someone who can help/fight will be locked up thanks to Morgan and he'll be wishing that he hadn't of locked them up cause he'll get attacked with no one to help him...
> 
> I can see this coming from a mile away.


 Yes. Unlike the wolf, I imagine the person who I know will be in the cage will not be swayed. He'll be like Eastman's one bad guy out of 700-something. I could see him feigning acceptance of Morgan's philosophy before doing something awful.



Darktower776 said:


> Oh, man I didn't even put that together in my mind until I read this. I know as well. lol I wonder if Morgan will still be around by that time though?


Not sure. I could see it being Morgan's end.


----------



## Cascades

JustThisGuy said:


> Just like Eastman's, Morgan's mentor's, cage. Lock people up. Try to cure them of their mental woes. I know who'll eventually be in the cage.


Rick yeah?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cascades said:


> Rick yeah?


I won't say anything beyond this because of spoilers, but no, not Rick.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm pretty shocked that we lost no one. It really worked out for them too well. Though the luck factor showed itself. Like them shooting through the door of the armory and Jesus saving them.
> 
> It was also Tara's first human kill(s).


Won't be her last, although I would be fine if they got rid of her, as I mentioned before.



> I liked the episode. It seemed to work out for them a bit too much, but again, the luck. From a storytelling standpoint, me thinks it's also a good way of showing how badass our group is and also a way of expressing how overwhelming Negan and The Saviors will be when they finally retaliate. Just hitting a hornet's nest.


I am now ahead of the show with the comics and I have to say, the first appearance of Negan is downright terrifying. Negan makes the Governor look rationale.



> I truly think Maggie is safe. She's the leader. Negan doesn't like Martyrs. I see all these possibilities, too. Of what would be awful. Pregnant woman, priest, lovers and fighters.


Yeah, the more I think about it the less likely maggie seems to be the one who gets killed. But I really cannot see two babies on the show?



> Daryl would be the best writing. Abraham would be the easy out. Glenn would make people upset at the show, rather than Negan. Anyone else is too weak, imo. Hrm.


It is nearly impossible to chose but if I had to pick I would rather see Glenn get the bat over Daryl. I love Daryl and the show would lose something without him. It will also lose a lot if they do kill Glenn but it's true to the original story. I think Abraham is going to get offed like his comic character does.



> I'll say that this episode had some Carol moments. I could see Negan maybe killing her. She's the mom of the group, though it's majorly inaccurate. Hrm. Unsure where things will go. I'm feeling Glenn is more safe than Carol, though. But who knows. Maybe they'll surprise us with a multi-kill. Gasp! No one has brought that up.


I could see Carol getting offed as well although I really hope not.


----------



## WineKitty

Daveyboy said:


> Oh something else confused me...
> 
> Anyone want to speculate what Morgan was welding?? I can't find that... Anything like that in the comics.?
> 
> Oh and @*WineKitty* I saw Tara on Talking Dead.. She wasn't annoying this time around..
> Maybe she watched her last appearance and hated it too...ha


Yeah I noticed that, thankfully she toned it down quite a bit!


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I won't say anything beyond this because of spoilers, but no, not Rick.


I honestly don't know who the cage is intended for?


----------



## RockmanJL9981

omg i love this show but recntly male and female lesbians kissing i had to close my eyes its too much


----------



## JustThisGuy

RockmanJL9981 said:


> omg i love this show but recntly male and female lesbians kissing i had to close my eyes its too much


I'm not gonna preach to you. If it gives you the opposite of a boner, then it gives you the opposite of a boner.

But I will say that it's really not that major. It's just kissing. Are you Amish?


----------



## WineKitty

RockmanJL9981 said:


> omg i love this show but recntly male and female lesbians kissing i had to close my eyes its too much


Not sure why that bothers you.. its pretty light stuff. I can't believe that is all you have gotten out of it?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carol is the danger. She is the one who knocks!


----------



## WineKitty

So at first I thought Carol was playing them, pretending to act weak. But now I am not so sure. She has always been so strong and pragmatic about what needs to be done. To be fair, she didn't hesitate to put a bullet in the head of Chelle who cut Maggie. But she is obviously having some kind of moral crisis, and they alluded to that last week when she was going over her kill list.

It was an interesting episode but wasn't at all what I expected. I can't help but feel a bit of disappointment in this twist of Carol's character. I know by having Paula talk about how she stopped counting when she hit double digits on kills and she stopped feeling bad about it was to show what Carol is afraid of becoming. But I guess I always admired how Carol didn't really like what she was doing but was clear about what needed to be done. Killing is the only way to stay alive in the ZA. Whether it's walkers or humans. It's not what anyone really wants to do, it is what they have to do.

So this was episode thirteen which means we only have three episodes left....this season went by fast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Yeah, I'm not sure her hyperventilating was an act, either. She really doesn't want to become a monster. Fears that she might already be one. 

The symbolism of her bleeding on the rosary by being cut by the crucifix she sharpened was pretty great. I could see some thinking it was laid on a bit thick, but yeah, it was a nice touch. The reason being is that it's up for some interpretation. Sinning? Faith-based guilt? Suffering or penance? Reaping what you sow? All five?


----------



## Perkins

JustThisGuy said:


> The symbolism of her bleeding on the rosary by being cut by the crucifix she sharpened was pretty great. I could see some thinking it was laid on a bit thick, but yeah, it was a nice touch. The reason being is that it's up for some interpretation. Sinning? Faith-based guilt? Suffering or penance? Reaping what you sow? All five?


I think it was symbolizing her losing her faith, because like you said, she's afraid of what she's become (or becoming).

And I agree, it was a nice touch.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Perkins said:


> I think it was symbolizing her losing her faith, because like you said, she's afraid of what she's become (or becoming).
> 
> And I agree, it was a nice touch.


Ooo, that's true. Though it seems she's bouncing back. So...penance? Not necessarily the cut, but the internal suffering from her actions to survive.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure her hyperventilating was an act, either. She really doesn't want to become a monster. Fears that she might already be one.
> 
> The symbolism of her bleeding on the rosary by being cut by the crucifix she sharpened was pretty great. I could see some thinking it was laid on a bit thick, but yeah, it was a nice touch. The reason being is that it's up for some interpretation. Sinning? Faith-based guilt? Suffering or penance? Reaping what you sow? All five?


Reaping what you sow. She is afraid that she has become a monster. Might have been hanging out with Morgan too much, lol.

It was a nice touch. But it was so unexpected to have Carol go soft. She told Paula to just run at one point.

I really need to watch it again. I generally watch every episode twice so I can really process and think about all the details and the bit of foreshadowing that they do. There are a lot of subtleties to this show, I have learned that watching the bonus materials. I really try to catch it all when I watch it.


----------



## Blue Dino

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure her hyperventilating was an act, either. She really doesn't want to become a monster. Fears that she might already be one.


I actually thought the pretending was her play to be able to get the crucifix necklace out of her pant pocket into her hands, pretending to them she needed the crucifix to calm down, to hide her intention to cut the tape off her hands later on. I dunno.

Its interesting, I think she was acting weak. But after hearing that leader women's story, the act suddenly became how she really felt.



WineKitty said:


> Reaping what you sow. She is afraid that she has become a monster. Might have been hanging out with Morgan too much, lol.
> 
> It was a nice touch. But it was so unexpected to have Carol go soft. She told Paula to just run at one point.
> 
> I really need to watch it again. I generally watch every episode twice so I can really process and think about all the details and the bit of foreshadowing that they do. *There are a lot of subtleties to this show, I have learned that watching the bonus materials. I really try to catch it all when I watch it.*


Yeah this really is what makes this show so special, something you really don't expect to see in a show such as this.

Last thing the group needs right now is a female version of Morgan :lol .


----------



## WineKitty

Blue Dino said:


> I actually thought the pretending was her play to be able to get the crucifix necklace out of her pant pocket into her hands, pretending to them she needed the crucifix to calm down, to hide her intention to cut the tape off her hands later on. I dunno.
> 
> Its interesting, I think she was acting weak. But after hearing that leader women's story, the act suddenly became how she really felt.
> 
> Yeah this really is what makes this show so special, something you really don't expect to see in a show such as this.
> 
> Last thing the group needs right now is a female version of Morgan :lol .


Yeah she was planning to use the rosary to escape but it just seems like she was maybe overplaying it a bit but still is in some kind of moral crisis.

And yeah, I find the Morgan thing a bit ridiculous so we don't quite need a female version of that!


----------



## RockmanJL9981

thought this weeks episode was great even though not as many SEs. I liked how they built the villains up and kind of made you feel for them, but then they got their facesmashed/arm bledout/and face eaten


----------



## SouthWest

The ending where you can read it on Carol and Maggie's face that they're done. Maggie says "I can't do this anymore" and Rick flat out murders their hostage, Primo. Alicia Witt's Saviour was right, they're not the good guys.

There's going to be an insurrection challenging Rick and the group's ruthlessness - and everyone will suffer for it once Negan finally shows up. That's my thinking, at least.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SouthWest said:


> The ending where you can read it on Carol and Maggie's face that they're done. Maggie says "I can't do this anymore" and Rick flat out murders their hostage, Primo. Alicia Witt's Saviour was right, they're not the good guys.
> 
> There's going to be an insurrection challenging Rick and the group's ruthlessness - and everyone will suffer for it once Negan finally shows up. That's my thinking, at least.


Interesting thoughts. I could see Carol going over to Morgan's way of thinking. Or at least trying. Seriously, that's put some thoughts in my head on the possibility of where the story could go.


----------



## Darktower776

It was an alright episode. I know episodes like these are for character building and all that stuff. And I know that not every episode is going to be or has to be all action. I don't expect that. However it feels like these are basically filler episodes. Just biding time until Negan FINALLY shows up- which I hope is very soon.


----------



## Charmander

I liked this episode a lot, and Carol and Maggie are two of my favourite characters so it was nice that it centred on them. It might be a bit of a slow episode when rewatched but I think it gave an interesting insight into Negan's group, and how in (some) ways Rick's group isn't that different.


----------



## WineKitty

Tonight is episode 14 out of 16. Things are going to get pretty crazy I believe.

The description on AMC says that two groups go out. In the comics, it's on a road trip that Negan shows up and Glenn gets killed. I think we won't see Negan until episode 16. And I am still thinking it won't be Glenn. 

I am wondering if Abraham is going to die as he did in the comics or will he be the one who gets Lucilled. I have speculated on this and ran all kinds of scenarios in my head and I can't wait to see how to they play it out. The fact that the bike showed up makes me think Daryl's crossbow isn't far behind. And the crossbow is bad news for Abraham (at least in the comics).

SUPER EXCITED to see what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Yes! Everyone is anticipating Lucille, but they forget that there's other ways to die and others that may die.

I still feel it'll be Daryl. I'm adamant about it now. For Lucille. Abe could definitely bite it. So could others, but yeah.


----------



## Charmander

I'll be disappointed if it's anyone but Glenn or Daryl. (I wouldn't rule out one of the women, but I'm not sure if they would do that) Abraham isn't as loved by the audience for it to leave as much impact. Although he was my favourite character in the comics lol.

[spoiler=Spoiler]On the WD forums there was a theory that it'll be Morgan. He's currently building a jail cell in Alexandria, and in the comics Negan gets thrown into a jail instead of killed. They were speculating that it'd be fitting justice if Negan was left to rot in Morgan's jail after he kills him. I think Morgan is dead at this point in the comics anyway, but it's been a long time since I've read them, and the comics don't really matter with some characters. But I think the fact the jail will play an important role at some point.[/spoiler]


----------



## Nefury

Lucille vs Judith is coming.


----------



## JustThisGuy

@Charmander Yeah, Morgan is definitely building a cell. And we know who'll eventually be in it. I just feel he won't be in major trouble till season 7 at some point. Where his philosophy really fails him.



Nefury said:


> Lucille vs Judith is coming.


JUDITH?!


----------



## JustThisGuy

8 minutes.


----------



## Charmander

That was intense! Poor Denise. It was a shame they had to leave her behind.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Seems they went back and got her, but yeah, I honestly guessed that she'd be sniped. I didn't think it'd be a bolt. I thought a bullet. I was like, "WHAT?!" Haha. She took the comic book death of someone else.


----------



## WineKitty

Well i totally got fooled by that. They lead us to believe they were going to follow the comics so I honestly did not see that coming! Poor Denise! 

I loved the Eugene crotch biting scene. That was really good!

But I am not happy with what they are doing with Carol. NOT AT ALL. She has always been practical and did what she had to do for the group to survive. And now all of a sudden she is having problems with it? Doesn't make sense.

Of course, Carol is long dead in the comics and as tonight proved, what happens in the comics doesn't mean it's what will happen on the show.

Could they have kept Abraham alive to take Glenn's place with Lucille?


----------



## WineKitty

Charmander said:


> That was intense! Poor Denise. It was a shame they had to leave her behind.


I thought they did and then Daryl was burying her. It seems kind of strange they would go back out there to retrieve a body after being ambushed by the Saviors.


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> Well i totally got fooled by that. They lead us to believe they were going to follow the comics so I honestly did not see that coming! Poor Denise!
> 
> I loved the Eugene crotch biting scene. That was really good!
> 
> But I am not happy with what they are doing with Carol. NOT AT ALL. She has always been practical and did what she had to do for the group to survive. And now all of a sudden she is having problems with it? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Of course, Carol is long dead in the comics and as tonight proved, what happens in the comics doesn't mean it's what will happen on the show.
> 
> Could they have kept Abraham alive to take Glenn's place with Lucille?


 I'm worrying for Carol moreso now, but still wondering about Daryl meeting Lucille.



WineKitty said:


> I thought they did and then Daryl was burying her. It seems kind of strange they would go back out there to retrieve a body after being ambushed by the Saviors.


I thought that, too. Too risky, but whatev. It's Daryl! ;D


----------



## Charmander

WineKitty said:


> But I am not happy with what they are doing with Carol. NOT AT ALL. She has always been practical and did what she had to do for the group to survive. And now all of a sudden she is having problems with it? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Of course, Carol is long dead in the comics and as tonight proved, what happens in the comics doesn't mean it's what will happen on the show.


I agree. I'm not saying that Carol should act like the Terminator, but everyone likes her character now because she's evolved from a weak person into a badass. We don't need her taking a leaf out of Morgan's book!


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm worrying for Carol moreso now, but still wondering about Daryl meeting Lucille.
> 
> I thought that, too. Too risky, but whatev. It's Daryl! ;D


So have you thought of this...what if they are setting up Carol to die the death her character died in the comics...she was overwhelmed and couldn't process things in the comics and ended up committing suicide by letting a walker bite her? I can't think of any other reason she is suddenly going weak, I wish I could. But they are going somewhere with this.

I am thinking they spared Abraham from the arrow to sacrifice him with Lucille but if they take out Daryl....damn. That would be hard. I cannot even envision the show without Daryl. I really can't. Not to say I would stop watching but I would be in long term mourning over that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Dino

Ha ha, I don't read the comics, but reading all of these comic spoilers kind of made me paranoid about what is going to happen in the show.


----------



## WineKitty

I am reading the comics and I am ahead of the show but they don't follow the comics always and give one character's death to another character. Like last night.


----------



## jonjagger

Will Glenn die this season?


----------



## Charmander

jonjagger said:


> Will Glenn die this season?


Maybe... my money is on Abe, but Glenn dying fits in with the whole Maggie pregnancy storyline.


----------



## JustThisGuy

My money on the end of the show survivors are Michonne, Maggie, Glenn, Carl and maybe Enid. I have a feeling Rick's death will close the show since him reawakening/rebirthing in this new world has been _the_ story. It'd be poetic. I could be very wrong and projecting my wants, I guess, but feel Glenn is much safer in this world than the comic book's. The others are reasonably safe, it feels.


----------



## Daveyboy

That arrow sen was awesome.. I think I jumped when it happened.. 
I knew something would happen just didn't know what..

Prolly an unpopular opinion but I didn't care much for Denise's character...

She was ok, nothing more..
I know she supposedly is a good actor from some show I never watched but I didn't find anything special about her acting.
She seemed kinda annoying...

I hope they find Carol.. The show still needs someone like her..

I was happy to see Rosita get some air time..
And she looked good on The Talking Dead too..
.....Now that's an actress!! Haha


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I really noticed how gorgeous Christian Serratos was during that episode and Talking Dead. I don't know why it took me so long to finally notice, but it hit hard. Odd.










I'm so sorry. Come back!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Leaked promo for episode 16. No spoilers, just neat.





Now this video might spoil with its speculation.


----------



## WineKitty

The first video doesn't work?


----------



## JustThisGuy

WineKitty said:


> The first video doesn't work?


They must've taken it down. It was Russian, I think.


----------



## WineKitty

I didnt watch the second one. With only two episodes left I dont want spoilers!!


----------



## Daveyboy

I have a bad feeling this is how the finale will go down....

They show Negan with the usual characters (Rick, Michonne, Glen, Daryl)..

They show him swinging a bloody bat..

Then we have to wait all Summer to actually see who he killed...


----------



## Darktower776

Daveyboy said:


> I have a bad feeling this is how the finale will go down....
> 
> They show Negan with the usual characters (Rick, Michonne, Glen, Daryl)..
> 
> They show him swinging a bloody bat..
> 
> Then we have to wait all Summer to actually see who he killed...


Don't say that! Lol That would really piss me off. :frown2:

Count me as another that didn't really care for the Denise character. For some reason when the arrow hit her I didn't bat an eye. It was like no surprise or anything.

But most of all it was INCREDIBLY stupid to allow Denise to go out on that trip. When you are the only doctor/medical person left you don't let them take stupid chances like that because you are putting everyone else's life at stake if something happens to them.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Yeah, I agree. Daryl knows that there's some awful people lurking around and Rosita knows second hand. It bugs me that it was that silly, now that I think about it.



Daveyboy said:


> I have a bad feeling this is how the finale will go down....
> 
> They show Negan with the usual characters (Rick, Michonne, Glen, Daryl)..
> 
> They show him swinging a bloody bat..
> 
> Then we have to wait all Summer to actually see who he killed...


I hope they don't do that. I hope not. What makes the death even more emotional is how harrowingly brutal the loss is. If they pull punches... I don't know. I could see them editing a bit. They did say season 7 will be edited like crazy. Last episode of season 6 could start that, what with Negan.


----------



## Daveyboy

Darktower776 said:


> Don't say that! Lol That would really piss me off. :frown2:
> 
> .





JustThisGuy said:


> I hope they don't do that. I hope not. .


Me too... But if you think of it, it makes sense..

An epic cliffhanger...
Also no slip ups by the actors or anyone spilling the beans..

They can film it without showing the actual actor he's killing...

Now none of the actors knows who he killed until they start filming again in the Summer...

:frown2:

EDIT.. Oh I thought the Finale was tonite..ha
Guess should have saved my thoughts....


----------



## WineKitty

Yeah there are multiple rumors that we aren't going to know who gets killed which I really hope isn't the case.


----------



## Daveyboy

Eh.. Filler episode..

It's like they didn't even try.... 

At least next week is 90 minutes.....


----------



## WineKitty

You did see the end where Daryl apparently was shot though right?

But for the most part I do feel that this was a victim of bad writing...seriously...all our well seasoned veterans are out there and doing stupid ****...gah..it's maddening...

I am not even worried about Daryl. If they would take him out it would be an extraordinary exceptional death...


----------



## Darktower776

WineKitty said:


> I am not even worried about Daryl. If they would take him out it would be an extraordinary exceptional death...


Agreed. I know they didn't kill Daryl right there.

I have to say that Morgan is pissing me off after telling how "his way" works to Rick this episode. Yeah Morgan that Wolf may have saved Denise but you forgot to mention that if you hadn't spared him twice before Denise wouldn't have been taken hostage and put in that situation to BEGIN with.

Plus he didn't say/didn't know that those other Wolves he let go during the attack on Alexandria almost killed Rick later on too. Morgan's rationale here was very irritating and Rick didn't call him on it. What about the other people that were killed by the people Morgan spared? No word on that.


----------



## Daveyboy

Also I was kinda annoyed that the host of the Talking Dead blew off when Daryl got shot at the end...

If it was any other episode or season that would have been a cliff hanger...

I don't know why they blew it off like that... Just because Dwight said "you'll be alright".. 
I would have like to have thought it was a big deal.. Guess not


----------



## JustThisGuy

Darktower776 said:


> Agreed. I know they didn't kill Daryl right there.
> 
> I have to say that Morgan is pissing me off after telling how "his way" works to Rick this episode. Yeah Morgan that Wolf may have saved Denise but you forgot to mention that if you hadn't spared him twice before Denise wouldn't have been taken hostage and put in that situation to BEGIN with.
> 
> Plus he didn't say/didn't know that those other Wolves he let go during the attack on Alexandria almost killed Rick later on too. Morgan's rationale here was very irritating and Rick didn't call him on it. What about the other people that were killed by the people Morgan spared? No word on that.


 Yeah, I completely agree with all you said. Morgan is interesting for the show. Don't hate him, but do disagree with his pacifism. It's ridiculous. Then he took a gun. Odd.



Daveyboy said:


> Also I was kinda annoyed that the host of the Talking Dead blew off when Daryl got shot at the end...
> 
> If it was any other episode or season that would have been a cliff hanger...
> 
> I don't know why they blew it off like that... Just because Dwight said "you'll be alright"..
> I would have like to have thought it was a big deal.. Guess not


I wonder if it was them fearing another Glenn fakeout death from the viewers. People were pretty upset and even more upset when they learned it was a fake death.

The recording even sounded different with Dwight. Like it lacked the ambience of sounds from the scene in the woods when he said "you'll be alright." I wonder if they brought him in to say that line when the screen went black. To push back against viewers hating on fake outs.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

If look at the camera, the position of the tree to hide Daryl and angle of the splatter it looks like the man next to the one who caught Daryl was hit.

Remember Carol? character is out there wandering somewhere, maybe she turned up out of the blue to save the day?


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Charmander

It was silly of them to use Daryl in that last shot. Why not Rosita? At least then people might wonder if the person in view actually got shot or not, because there's no chance of them killing Daryl that way.

I was worried for Carol for a minute because that walker did look like her from the back. But like WineKitty said, so many characters made stupid decisions this episode. With everything that's happened to them you'd think they wouldn't be so thoughtless as to walk into obvious traps like that. I get trying to make the Saviours seem intelligent, but this just made Glenn/Michonne, Carol and Daryl look really stupid.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I have a feeling the next episode, we will see Maggie giving birth simultaneously as Glenn dies, with a constant alternating scene of the two over a bittersweet background music. I hope I am wrong. 

I am pretty sure Daryl is fine. But maybe he has a significant injury where he will not be able to shoot his crossbow anymore and struggle with physical uselessness the next season.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dwight getting the drop on them did seem forced. I mean, Daryl is a master tracker. I remember Aaron coming up on him and Daryl told him to come out. Aaron remarked that he was surprised he knew the difference between a person and a walker by just the sound of the walking.


----------



## Daveyboy

...

[spoiler=spoiler]No peeping[/spoiler]


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I can't!!! Patience is a virtue! Also, without spoilers, how'd you hear the finale?


----------



## Darktower776

Yeah I can't listen to it either. I don't want to hear or see spoilers before the finale. I want to feel surprised/shocked/angry/sad or whatever when I finally see it for myself.


----------



## Daveyboy

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ I can't!!! Patience is a virtue! Also, without spoilers, how'd you hear the finale?


It was leaked this morning...

Actually I don't want to ruin it for people that can't help but peep..
So I deleted my last post...


----------



## WineKitty

Pogowiff said:


> I have a feeling the next episode, we will see Maggie giving birth simultaneously as Glenn dies, with a constant alternating scene of the two over a bittersweet background music. I hope I am wrong.
> 
> I am pretty sure Daryl is fine. But maybe he has a significant injury where he will not be able to shoot his crossbow anymore and struggle with physical uselessness the next season.


I just don't see it going that way. Maggie isn't even far along enough to show. So she wouldn't "give birth" per se. But I do believe that baby won't make it. Two babies in the group? Just am not seeing it, regardless of what they do in the comics.

I am willing to wager it's a shoulder injury.


----------



## WineKitty

Daveyboy said:


> It was leaked this morning...
> 
> Actually I don't want to ruin it for people that can't help but peep..
> So I deleted my last post...


I have seen some rumors of how it ends on Sunday. And they were from the Spoiling Dead which has a very high accuracy rate including pics. I had to stop going to that forum and take them off my facebook because they are usually 100% right of what is going to happen and as much as I can't wait, I want to experience it in real time and not know in advance.


----------



## Daveyboy

WineKitty said:


> I have seen some rumors of how it ends on Sunday. And they were from the Spoiling Dead which has a very high accuracy rate including pics. I had to stop going to that forum and take them off my facebook because they are usually 100% right of what is going to happen and as much as I can't wait, I want to experience it in real time and not know in advance.


Yea Spoiling Dead got issued a DMCA, they had to remove all copy written material or face heavy fines..

They also had their Facebook page locked for 3 days for violations...

AMC don't play....ha


----------



## Charmander

I wonder what would happen if Maggie's baby did die? Dawn of the Dead- style zombie baby?

It seems a bit pointless to have the whole pregnancy storyline only to kill the baby off, so I hope they don't do that. It also looks like Edith is taking Sophia's role from the comics as Maggie and Glen's adopted daughter.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I wonder what would happen if Maggie's baby did die? Dawn of the Dead- style zombie baby?
> 
> It seems a bit pointless to have the whole pregnancy storyline only to kill the baby off, so I hope they don't do that. It also looks like Edith is taking Sophia's role from the comics as Maggie and Glen's adopted daughter.


I considered this! Zombie fetus gumming her inside with bites. It could end in a miscarriage. That'd be harsh. But with no doctor, problems could happen. I think it's honestly setup to be quite a problem, not just a scare, what with Denise gone. And yes, miscarriage could mean a walker...er, crawler.

I feel Glenn got through to Edith, so she hangs around. Even though she still has the blasé teen-angst thing still going with her personality.


----------



## JustThisGuy

T-minus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## goldiron

I used to watch The Walking Dead but not now. Every time its the same thing. They encounter a dangerous enemy and Rick and his group needs to fight them off. Every season its like that. I'm tired by looking at gore. 

So, I've heard this episode will the best episode of the The Walking Dead series. Yeah right. 

So, who dies in the season finale? My brother watches the walking dead but online. We don't have AMC in our cable.


----------



## Daveyboy

[spoiler=spoiler]cliffhangers suck[/spoiler]


----------



## WhoDey85

Interesting that _nobody_ volunteered for it. I thought Abraham was about to. Rick should have.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I liked the episode, but the ending was a copout. Show totally pulled their punches. All for ratings next season. #WhoIsIt? Sheez. It should've been a brutal, in-your-face death that resonated. That would get people talking and word of mouth would rake in ratings next season, when everyone and their dog catches up with the show.


----------



## goldiron

Daveyboy said:


> [spoiler=spoiler]cliffhangers suck[/spoiler]


....nice


----------



## Fledgling

So someone who's not part of the main cast that's been MIA conveniently shows up for an episode like this. I'd like it to just be a distraction, but I think Aaron might be toast.


----------



## Charmander

I liked the last 20 minutes or so. My heart was pounding. But that was so disappointing to leave it on a cliffhanger, which seemed to be what nobody wanted. I'm kind of assuming that it's not [spoiler=SPOILER]Glenn[/SPOILER] now because I think they'd have just shown it otherwise.

Trevor from GTA did a good job, I hope he's a regular.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I liked the last 20 minutes or so. My heart was pounding. But that was so disappointing to leave it on a cliffhanger, which seemed to be what nobody wanted. I'm kind of assuming that it's not [spoiler=SPOILER]Glenn[/spoiler] now because I think they'd have just shown it otherwise.


I feel he's fine. The show has yet to do a death paralleled with the comic. Maggie is probably fine. Why do the drama with the baby if they cut it off with her death?

Rick and Carl and Michonne are safe, I feel.

Daryl is rumored to know Negan. And there's yet to be interaction. He's safe.

Leaving Rosita, Abe, Eugene and Aaron. I feel Rosita still has some drama left with Sasha over Abe to happen. Eugene is too light a punch. Though the seeming goodbye between him and Abe could mean one of those two. It seems to reason it would be.

I feel Aaron, like Eugene, would be a pulled punch. Though I'm leaning towards Aaron and Eugene. Why? Because Negan points his bat to Rick (his left) and then Carl (his right). Carl is at the far end, Rick is in the middle. Leaving Eugene and Aaron in that area. So...


----------



## Charmander

JustThisGuy said:


> I feel he's fine. The show has yet to do a death paralleled with the comic. Maggie is probably fine. Why do the drama with the baby if they cut it off with her death?
> 
> Rick and Carl and Michonne are safe, I feel.
> 
> Daryl is rumored to know Negan. And there's yet to be interaction. He's safe.
> 
> Leaving Rosita, Abe, Eugene and Aaron. I feel Rosita still has some drama left with Sasha over Abe to happen. Eugene is too light a punch. Though the seeming goodbye between him and Abe could mean one of those two. It seems to reason it would be.
> 
> I feel Aaron, like Eugene, would be a pulled punch. Though I'm leaning towards Aaron and Eugene. Why? Because Negan points his bat to Rick (his left) and then Carl (his right). Carl is at the far end, Rick is in the middle. Leaving Eugene and Aaron in that area. So...


Daryl also has that thing going on with Dwight, so I think we'll see more of him.

I hope Eugene doesn't go. The show needs a lighter character sometimes. :/

I'm still disappointed that they built it up so much and then just decided to leave it at that. I'm not sure how they're going to hide the fact that there'll be a missing cast member when they start shooting the next season.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> Daryl also has that thing going on with Dwight, so I think we'll see more of him.
> 
> I hope Eugene doesn't go. The show needs a lighter character sometimes. :/
> 
> I'm still disappointed that they built it up so much and then just decided to leave it at that. I'm not sure how they're going to hide the fact that there'll be a missing cast member when they start shooting the next season.


Scott Gimple said that the opening episode might actually be the death of the certain someone and the aftermath. So I feel that the character will be hard to determine, possibly. Eugene is calling out to me. Goodbyes to Abe, bullet manufacturing know-how notes to Rick...

I remember making a joke about making a list of most likelys, and then I said, "Watch, it'll be Eugene." Lol.


----------



## Darktower776

TWD's Weakest. Season Finale. Ever. Seriously all that build up for almost nothing. No one actually died in the season finale. I say that because it showed no one dying.

Nothing truly shocking happened whatsoever. Sloooooooow build up the entire episode and nothing to show for it. Ugh. Words can't say how disappointed I am with this episode. Why even make it 90 minutes if it is nearly all going to be filler anyway? 

And this after Andrew Lincoln said that he got sick to his stomach after reading the script for the season finale. Why? Nothing really happened.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Darktower776 said:


> TWD's Weakest. Season Finale. Ever. Seriously all that build up for almost nothing. No one actually died in the season finale. I say that because it showed no one dying.
> 
> Nothing truly shocking happened whatsoever. Sloooooooow build up the entire episode and nothing to show for it. Ugh. Words can't say how disappointed I am with this episode. Why even make it 90 minutes if it is nearly all going to be filler anyway?
> 
> And this after Andrew Lincoln said that he got sick to his stomach after reading the script for the season finale. Why? Nothing really happened.


You raise a good point. A lot of cast members said something similar. I imagine the scripts are a mystery even to them at this point. We'll learn about it later. I'm sure something will leak. Someone will stop showing up or something. It'll be so messy.

I liked JD Morgan as Negan, but it was not a good ending. I've watched about 10 reaction videos to the finale and no one liked it. Reaction vids by fans I've seen for a long time support the show. So it's not the hate-watchers. The fans feel very betrayed with this finale. I'm one of'em.

Scott Gimple says it's to better tell a future episode, but I'm finding it gimmicky. Total business move for ratings. Guh. Not to be cynical, but it's completely true. They have the hashtag #WhoIsIt? ready to go like that? Come on. "How do we get more people to talk about TWD? I GOT IT!" Bleh.

The Glenn fakeout was one thing, but come on.


----------



## JDsays

I lost so much respect for TWD showrunners for leaving it like that. All that buildup this season was for nothing.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think it would have been more of a shock if they showed who was killed...
Not a cliffhanger, by time it rolls around the shock will be over cause I'll play all theories in my head...

I hope season 7 is better...

I feel this was a weak season.. I liked the premiere walking thru the zombies, Carl being shot was very moving, and the Carol/Maggie episode was real good...

Although it's been on so long I kind of forget what season was which...
But it's almost becoming too bland and it's turning into who will die next theories....


Hated farm season.. Hospital episodes were awful..
Terminus was good.. But they rid the characters so fast... Like the Wolves too..

I'm hoping for better.. Maybe stray from the comics a little and get better writing...


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah, **** way to end the season. If they had showed front on who it was and blacked the screen mid swing then it would have left it in a better place imo. The fact we don't know who it is doesn't add anything to the suspense for next season imo.


----------



## Darktower776

JustThisGuy said:


> Scott Gimple says it's to better tell a future episode, but I'm finding it gimmicky. Total business move for ratings. Guh. Not to be cynical, but it's completely true. They have the hashtag #WhoIsIt? ready to go like that? Come on. "How do we get more people to talk about TWD? I GOT IT!" Bleh.
> 
> The Glenn fakeout was one thing, but come on.


I feel like what you said here is EXACTLY what they were thinking when they came up with the idea for this episode. And in doing so they neutered the season finale in the worst way. It just came off as completely lame. Also we know Negan has superior numbers- we get it- we didn't need to see it like 4 separate times. Just filler/wasting more time.

I liked JD Morgan as Negan too though and look forward to seeing more of him next season. He should've been clean shave though but his outfit was spot on.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Where's WineKitty?  I bet she's depressed, curled up in a ball, cats on her and an empty bottle next to her.  I keed. Do wanna hear what she has to say.


----------



## jonjagger

He killed Rick Grimes. This is the last season. There's no season 7. The end.


----------



## andy0128

Been catching up with the show this last week. Overall i felt this season was an improvement on the last one. I'm not sure how much more they can milk the concept though beyond a couple more seasons. Perhaps killing off some of the mains wouldn't be a bad thing even though i like many of them, it's getting kinda predictable that those guys get to live. I've been trying to figure out the ending. It doesn't seem quite plausible that after killing so many of their men they would only kill or beat up one of them. On the other hand one can rationalise that they see greater value in increasing the numbers of their gang.


----------



## Groomp

Charmander said:


> I liked the last 20 minutes or so. My heart was pounding. But that was so disappointing to leave it on a cliffhanger, which seemed to be what nobody wanted. I'm kind of assuming that it's not [spoiler=SPOILER]Glenn[/SPOILER] now because I think they'd have just shown it otherwise.
> 
> Trevor from GTA did a good job, I hope he's a regular.


This is exactly how I feel about it, the cliffhanger was stupid and a big copout for ratings.

Also also Trevor was awesome, love seeing that actor in live action stuff


----------



## Darktower776

Fan edit of how the season finale "should" have ended.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Where's WineKitty?  I bet she's depressed, curled up in a ball, cats on her and an empty bottle next to her.  I keed. Do wanna hear what she has to say.


LOL!!!  For the record, I have a dog!!! ;b

Okay, I was on vacation and was having some major connectivity issues. But I did watch the season finale when broadcast.

I kinda of already heard rumors of it being a cliffhanger on who dies. And that is kind of expected, all shows do this and have been doing it for ages.

I actually thought they built up the suspense, with all roads blocked, the growing realization that they were outnumbered greatly, the sickening feeling that they were cornered, overpowered, and completely ****ed.

They are telling a story after all. I do think, however, they could have shown who died (and I think it's most likely Abraham at this point). It would have left a huge impact on the audience.

But as Gimple pointed out on TD, this is the conclusion of one story arc and the beginning of another. Our group had become a bit arrogant, feeling unstoppable and they have been knocked back on their heels. They are paying a steep price. And thus begins the war with the Saviors and the other groups.

I don't know if this is a "spoiler" or not, but the significance of the people Carol and Morgan met needs to be mentioned. Although I do believe TWD is going to run into a real problem in the next arc and that would be Shiva. For fans of the comics, you know what I am talking about. I just don't see how you can have Shiva without the show possibly jumping the shark. That just doesn't translate well to the screen, IMHO.

Also, although I was glad to see Morgan shoot that guy where does this leave him, his freshly built cage, and his philosophy?


----------



## JustThisGuy

I think Shiva could work as long as not used as it is in the comics. I just don't see using Shiva as an attack dog would be smart. It'd be too silly. A guy with it in a cage, sure. Why not? Could be interesting. Maybe one surprise instance where it does attack somebody and is put down.


----------



## goldiron

I'm thinking right now about the tiger and I guess the tiger will kill Negan. I heard they will be a new group next season called The Kingdom and I guess they will work together. So, theres Rick's group, Jesus's group and The Kingdom. I think they will unite against the Saviors. I think is was in the comics. Also, I don't read the comics. I heard this on the internet.


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> I think Shiva could work as long as not used as it is in the comics. I just don't see using Shiva as an attack dog would be smart. It'd be too silly. A guy with it in a cage, sure. Why not? Could be interesting. Maybe one surprise instance where it does attack somebody and is put down.


They will have to tread carefully with that one. Even the presentation of Ezekiel, as I found his comic character a bit over the top even for the comics. And his character is supposed to be over the top but leaving Shiva out altogether might be a good idea, unless it remains in the cage I guess. Since Michonne is with Rick, her future comic arc involving Ezekiel obviously won't happen I guess.


----------



## WineKitty

goldiron said:


> I'm thinking right now about the tiger and I guess the tiger will kill Negan. I heard they will be a new group next season called The Kingdom and I guess they will work together. So, theres Rick's group, Jesus's group and The Kingdom. I think they will unite against the Saviors. I think is was in the comics. Also, I don't read the comics. I heard this on the internet.


The tiger doesn't kill Negan in the comics. And yes, the people Carol and Morgan met are from the Kingdom (or at the very least they seem to be). In the comics, Jesus introduces them to the Kingdom. And in the comics, they do join forces.


----------



## WineKitty

I just heard the final scene's audio slowed down that indicates it's Glenn. Sounds like maggie screaming Glenn, Glenn saying Magg----, and that part clearly sounds like Steve yuen .... Hmmm!!!


----------



## Charmander

I'd prefer if they just made Shiva a huge dog or something. The tiger thing is too silly. 

And yeah the slowed down audio definitely does make it seem like Maggie's screaming.


----------



## SkeletonLife

The initial pay out contracts for the original characters of The Walking Dead was only until the 6th season. So now I'm beginning to wonder if this cliff hanger is merely to buy time, renegotiating contracts and extending new ones to figure out who they may or may not be able to hold on to going forward. Just sucks that one of the most pivotal death scenes of the comic series was reduced to black screen cliffhanger for its television rendition. Oh well, maybe Nicholas fell on top of them and they all scurried away under a dumpster.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think the actors are lying about not knowing who died..

The Director said we will revisit that ending scene again at the start of 7.. So we can see who he kills...

Obviously they must have filmed it.. They wouldn't try to reset up that scene again in the Summer..
It would look different, the woods and even the cast.. Why go thru the trouble for another few seconds...

I did see that audio clip.. Seems legit to me...

I hope the writing gets better.. Even Norman Reedus is worried about the show becoming just about who gets killed next...
It needs to become scary again... Like in the beginning ...

Glad it wasn't Rosita..


----------



## goldiron

I'm thinking Maggie dies because remember when Maggie's character got a haircut in Jimmy Fallon Show. Why would she get a haircut? Maybe in the next season somebody gives her a very exotic haircut.


----------



## JustThisGuy

goldiron said:


> I'm thinking Maggie dies because remember when Maggie's character got a haircut in Jimmy Fallon Show. Why would she get a haircut? Maybe in the next season somebody gives her a very exotic haircut.


It's in character parallel with the comics. Don't think she'll die. The show has created the baby thing, which I feel still needs to play out.

Abe is making sense to me. He didn't move or cry out. He got back up after getting his head slammed. Seems like a very Abraham move.


----------



## WineKitty

Charmander said:


> I'd prefer if they just made Shiva a huge dog or something. The tiger thing is too silly.
> 
> And yeah the slowed down audio definitely does make it seem like Maggie's screaming.


Yeah that is kind of what I hope for Shiva too. The tiger won't translate well to the screen.


----------



## WineKitty

http://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/Slow-Audio-From-Negan-Kill-Scene-Walking-Dead-40821736

This is the finale's last 30 seconds or so audio slowed down. It's not a "spoiler" because this is just from the finale. But it is revealing assuming it hasn't been doctored. I listened to the full speed finale and it's impossible to pick voices out like it is on here.


----------



## Daveyboy

Question for Comic readers?

I thought this Negan thing just happened.. But it was years ago in the comics??

Can someone tell me are the comics that far ahead?
...and are they still in Washinton DC area...

I was hoping one day they would hit the road again.. Maybe somewhere tropical....


...and is Rosita still in the comics?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Daveyboy said:


> Question for Comic readers?
> 
> I thought this Negan thing just happened.. But it was years ago in the comics??
> 
> Can someone tell me are the comics that far ahead?
> ...and are they still in Washinton DC area...
> 
> I was hoping one day they would hit the road again.. Maybe somewhere tropical....
> 
> ...and is Rosita still in the comics?


I don't want to fully spoil, but no, Rosita is no longer in the comics. And nothing tropical happens. Don't look up what happens to her. It's upsetting.


----------



## WineKitty

I am about halfway through Compendium 3 so I am still pretty far behind in the comics. The guy portraying him is doing a pretty good job although Negan is famous for his constant use of the F word....guess that have to tone him down for TV. I sometimes wish TWD had been produced by Netflix or HBO so they wouldnt have to worry about being censored.


----------



## Darktower776

Daveyboy said:


> Question for Comic readers?
> 
> I thought this Negan thing just happened.. But it was years ago in the comics??
> 
> Can someone tell me are the comics that far ahead?
> ...and are they still in Washinton DC area...
> 
> I was hoping one day they would hit the road again.. Maybe somewhere tropical....
> 
> ...and is Rosita still in the comics?


Yeah the comics are pretty far ahead of where the show is right now. Let's just say if they follow the comics then Alexandria/Hilltop/Kingdom are going to be around for a while.

Rosita is in the comics for a while past where the show is at least. But I won't spoil her fate here.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Didn't know where else to post this...






Also, I was talking to A Toxic Butterfly, and I never noticed the POV speculation. Inside the vehicle. It most likely is one of the three. Michonne, Daryl or Glenn.

I'm leaning more and more towards Glenn now. They've never done a comic book death parallel with the tv show. Yet. I feel that his death was such a heavy plot point--something they've never shied away from--that this time it is accurate with the books. It might very well be Glenn. :/


----------



## WineKitty

JustThisGuy said:


> Didn't know where else to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was talking to A Toxic Butterfly, and I never noticed the POV speculation. Inside the vehicle. It most likely is one of the three. Michonne, Daryl or Glenn.
> 
> I'm leaning more and more towards Glenn now. They've never done a comic book death parallel with the tv show. Yet. I feel that his death was such a heavy plot point--something they've never shied away from--that this time it is accurate with the books. It might very well be Glenn. :/


I have to admit I am going to be pretty upset if it turned out to be Daryl. For this death in particular they should really stick to the comics, it was a monumental moment. And yeah, they started with the blurred light coming in the vehicle and that obviously ties into the POV of the victim that gets lucilled.

I am already missing the show badly. I don't know how I will get through til October. I am looking forward to the DVD release so i can do all the background info but even that doesn't come out until July or August.

Maybe I ought to rethink watching Fear TWD. :/


----------



## MondKrabbe

I'm late to this party but basically, I facepalmed at the cliffhanger. And I don't have problems with cliffhangers, I have problems with poorly executed cliffhangers that really do scream "ratings boost".

And I honestly believe that with how smug Kirkman and Gimple have been acting about negative reactions towards it. Some of their comments were dissing fans who defended this show for 6 years and its just completely unbelievable.
I started watching S2 of Fear the Walking Dead but I just stopped on last week's episode. The characters and their decisions are really ruining it, I won't bother with Talking Dead anymore and I don't think I'll be watching the Walking Dead anymore either.


----------



## Cascades

Fear is getting stupid and insanely boring. I don't like any of the characters, the storyline is crap..it's just bad. I watched it only because I thought maybe we could get some answers about the virus and I also wanted to see more of how it started and how the cities got destroyed but as someone said on FB, they've completely jumped from the first 3 episodes of "it" starting and now they're at the point of Rick's group where strangers have already turned on each other.


----------



## Fever Dream

http://screenrant.com/walking-dead-crime-procedural-nbc/

This is why I'm glad we have alternatives to the major networks. Yes, NBC. Yes it does have to have zombies. :serious:


----------



## HenDoggy

I know I'm late to the party but been catching up on the latest season on Netflix. what an emotionally charged scene during episode 3 of this season. I mean, first they killed off arguably the hottest girl on the show then Glenn's death right afterward  that scene was powereful when the dude finally realize it was the end of the road and there was absolutely nothing they couldve dont to get out of deaths embrace. I envisioned myself in their shoes when all I see is a sea of undead. Maybe they could of stepped on each of their heads and crowd surfed out of that mess lol ****, he should of suggested to blow both of their brains at the same time. I can't believe Glenn went out like that. Obviously there are plot holes with this situation because I don't know why they didn't try to masked their scent at the pet shop by applying the zombie fluid from the freshly killed walkers on themselves just like season 1, Everytime they are in a mess involving groups of zombies I always ask myself why that is not an option. 

Anyways, RIP hot chick that I don't know the name of and Glenn


----------



## Cascades

HenDoggy said:


> I know I'm late to the party but been catching up on the latest season on Netflix. what an emotionally charged scene during episode 3 of this season. I mean, first they killed off arguably the hottest girl on the show then Glenn's death right afterward  that scene was powereful when the dude finally realize it was the end of the road and there was absolutely nothing they couldve dont to get out of deaths embrace. I envisioned myself in their shoes when all I see is a sea of undead. Maybe they could of stepped on each of their heads and crowd surfed out of that mess lol ****, he should of suggested to blow both of their brains at the same time. I can't believe Glenn went out like that. Obviously there are plot holes with this situation because I don't know why they didn't try to masked their scent at the pet shop by applying the zombie fluid from the freshly killed walkers on themselves just like season 1, Everytime they are in a mess involving groups of zombies I always ask myself why that is not an option.
> 
> Anyways, RIP hot chick that I don't know the name of and Glenn


...I think you need to keep watching


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> I know I'm late to the party but been catching up on the latest season on Netflix. what an emotionally charged scene during episode 3 of this season. I mean, first they killed off arguably the hottest girl on the show then Glenn's death right afterward  that scene was powereful when the dude finally realize it was the end of the road and there was absolutely nothing they couldve dont to get out of deaths embrace. I envisioned myself in their shoes when all I see is a sea of undead. Maybe they could of stepped on each of their heads and crowd surfed out of that mess lol ****, he should of suggested to blow both of their brains at the same time. I can't believe Glenn went out like that. Obviously there are plot holes with this situation because I don't know why they didn't try to masked their scent at the pet shop by applying the zombie fluid from the freshly killed walkers on themselves just like season 1, Everytime they are in a mess involving groups of zombies I always ask myself why that is not an option.
> 
> Anyways, RIP hot chick that I don't know the name of and Glenn


I felt Beth's death was stupid writing. It was unlike her character.



Cascades said:


> ...I think you need to keep watching


Yes. He definitely needs to keep watching.


----------



## Cascades

I'm starting to lose interest with this show. I thought it was great definitely had high hopes in Season 1 -3. It kinda all went downhill pretty fast. How many times do they set up a place only to either get screwed over by random outsider's because they're too nice or someone in the group has a hissy fit, runs off and puts the whole group in trouble. The cliffhanger at the end of Season 6 just pissed me off. I'm interested to know how they're going to wrap things up and end the series.


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> I felt Beth's death was stupid writing. It was unlike her character.


Beth? Lol I was referring to Annie(I had to find out who played here lol) she was like one of the Alexandrian "extras" I guess I'll have to ogle over rosita now 

This was the chick I was referring to btw


----------



## HenDoggy

I liked the origin episode involving Morgan. I mean again there was bad writing in the spisode(common theme in this show) Like why would some guy invite another man into his home and feed him if he was shooting at him LOL like I know he was about peace and not killing but wtf anyways I like how this episode portrayed the more mental aspect living in these conditions can affect someone esp if you watch your family get torn apart. I glad Mirgan was able to get out of that bad mental state. And now he knows some kick *** kenpo? The mentor death was just plain stupid. Srsly he knows karate or whatever and he throws his body at the zombie? I mean you have a stick for ffs. Hit it with it aargh 

Yeah I agree with everyone the writing has been going downhill... Omg can they stop showing and hinting at how useless the alexandrians are ffs? Omg omg there is a zombie what do I do!?!? Lol just be glad they aren't the aggressive running zombies from the other flicks cause they would be all screwed. They also need to utilize the buddy system. Almost all deaths are from some person getting bit from the back lol have somone watch your blind spot for Ffs.


----------



## Cascades

HenDoggy said:


> Almost all deaths are from some person getting bit from the back lol have somone watch your blind spot for Ffs.


I know right! They used to be so good at knocking out any zombies that came near them and now all of sudden you can't hear some zombie crunching through the leaves going "ahfjahfsasfa". Gimme a break.


----------



## HenDoggy

Oh and big fail on the part about not locking the cage lol I wonder how many more days before Morgan strangled him in his sleep if he hadn't found his lord and savior, kenpo karate.



Cascades said:


> I know right! They used to be so good at knocking out any zombies that came near them and now all of sudden you can't hear some zombie crunching through the leaves going "ahfjahfsasfa". Gimme a break.


apparently there is really big skill gap amongst survivors lol on one side you have michonne, who can slice through 50 zombies like butter and then you have an Alexandrian who shoots his own comrade in the foot and proceeds to run away directly towards the very thing he is running away from? Like srsly their next move has to be to raid the closest samurai specialty store. Everyone needs a katana. it's the most effective zombie killing weapon. Just order it on amazon if that's an option.


----------



## HenDoggy

Cascades said:


> ...I think you need to keep watching


Oh wow, they really got me :grin2: I think it would have sent a stronger message if they had In fact kill him off in that episode though.

Omg that kid was about to assassinate Carl. That building collapse couldn't have happened at the worse time lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Holy crap That Morgan/carol plot was laughable. They had to have been high when they decided to add that to the episode .


----------



## HenDoggy

Sorry for hijacking this thread but I have to voice my concerns lol So let me get this straight, the group just got massacred by mass horde of zombies and crazies. I'm guessing 70% of the group got wiped out not more then a couple weeks tops? Now they just made an agreement to fight this unknown savage neegan group? What in the ****...  it's all for entertainment I suppose


----------



## Cascades

HenDoggy said:


> and then you have an Alexandrian who shoots his own comrade in the foot and proceeds to run away directly towards the very thing he is running away from?


You know what it kinda reminds me of. You know in the horror movies where they always trip over something when they run away from the killer. Predicable and stupid.


----------



## HenDoggy

So just finished the season and what a mess of a show. The first couple of episodes started out good but they really ****ed up the rest of the season. There was no climax to anything and you only find out about negan at the end of the season(jeffery dean Morgan is awesome tho). I honestly have no emotional connection to any of the characters at this point. I hope the priest goes full Rambo and kills off negan. He is their last hope.



JustThisGuy said:


> It's circulating big time now, but I forgot to mention this... The pictures that Glenn saw were clearly people whom were bludgeoned to death.


Yeah that scene was disturbing. I'm guessing those were some of the people negan bludgeoned to death?



Cascades said:


> Are the walking dead comics finished or are they still going?
> 
> I feel kinda bad for saying this but Carol has lost my interest lately. I liked when she was involved in all the fights now her scenes really bore me. I wouldn't mind if she died if it meant the main ones (Rick, Glenn, Maggie, Daryl) lived.


Omg the carol plot line is horrible. I thought once she left it would be the end of that but nope, they have to waste more screen time by showing them going after her.



Fever Dream said:


> So, Morgan is making a cage of his own now. All he needs is a goat and his training will be complete.


Out of all the survivors why does it have to be the black guy making the prison cell :sus



Cascades said:


> I'm starting to lose interest with this show. I thought it was great definitely had high hopes in Season 1 -3. It kinda all went downhill pretty fast. How many times do they set up a place only to either get screwed over by random outsider's because they're too nice or someone in the group has a hissy fit, runs off and puts the whole group in trouble. The cliffhanger at the end of Season 6 just pissed me off. I'm interested to know how they're going to wrap things up and end the series.


At this point it seems like each new season is a rehash of the previous one. First they find a new settlement and everything is fine and dandy. Then **** hits the fan and a new super villain emerges. They kill off a couple of main characters and a bunch of useless extras. They then kill off the villain and the cycle repeats.

Nothing can touch season 1 and maybe 2 though. That was the highest point of the show. Such a shame being a hardcore zombie fan and this is the only zombie show half decent. Hoping this British show "Deadset" is alright. Going to watch it next.


----------

